# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Sarilhos Reef - 200x100x65

## Hugo Figueiredo

Vivam.

Venho aqui apresentar um projecto que tem mais de 3 anos!  :Admirado: 
Comprei nessa altura um terreno para constuir uma vivenda onde o aquário teria um papel importante, contudo só agora a Câmara desbloqueou a Licença de Construção e por isso a ver se é desta que a coisa avança...

Deixo aqui o esquema principal pensado à 3 anos atrás e julgo não estar assim tão desatualizado:



E já agora uns screens que fiz sobre a ideia do projecto:








Mais pormenores sobre equipamentos irão sendo adicionados, dpeois de resolver a questão dos fluxos que é para mim a mais importante!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu se tivesse hipotese de fazer uma vivenda para o meu aqua, colocava-o a dividir 2 divisoes da casa, e com uma casa de maquinas no mesmo piso ou na cave/garagem, isolada do resto!

MAs o teu tb tem bom aspecto!

Força nisso!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Muito bom Hugo,

acredita que vai valer a pena o tempo de espera.
Também tive um projecto semelhante, cheguei a dar entrada na Câmara, mas acabei por desistir e para minha pena quem me comprou o lote eliminou essa parte do projecto.

O surge device vai ser DIY?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pedro,
se não houvessem restrições financeiras eu também teria feito um aquário de divisória. Também são os que mais gosto, mas num aquário de divisória é muito mais complicado gerir a componente da manutenção...




> Muito bom Hugo,
> 
> acredita que vai valer a pena o tempo de espera.
> Também tive um projecto semelhante, cheguei a dar entrada na Câmara, mas acabei por desistir e para minha pena quem me comprou o lote eliminou essa parte do projecto.
> 
> O surge device vai ser DIY?


Também espero que valha bem a pena a espera...

Sim o surge será DIY, em princípio até mesmo um autocolismo "invertido", ou seja, com o funcionamento invertido: se a boia é activada, abre a valvula!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Entretanto actualizei o diagrama de fluxos ao adicionar mais uma selenoide ligada à RO para reposição automática:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Penso que podes retirar o resevatório de osmose se tiveres a osmose e torneira ligada no controlador de nivel. Se ligares um temporizador ao S2, podes fazer a reposição através do reactor de calcio apenas durante a noite. 

Assim evitas o reservatorio, o S2 e o E2. Para evitar que adicione o calk muito rapidamente podes sempre comprar uma osmose pior  :Coradoeolhos: , ou seja, com menor fluxo, logo mais barata. Podes ainda configurar o temporizador para fazer apenas 5 ou 10 minutos por hora. 

Se nao te importares de adicionar calk durante o dia, entao dispensas o temporizador.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Fico sempre com inveja destes esquemas bonitinhos, que software utilizas?

Eu não utilizaria o sqwid, faria a entrada de água directa no lado oposto à saída de água (coluna seca).

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Paulo,
se percebo bem o que dizes, a tua sugestão é +/- isto?



Efectivamente e tendo em conta que parece que a primeira água que sai da osmose tem "qualidade" suficiente, não vejo realmente para quê o uso do reservatório de osmose...
 :SbOk:  Obrigado!

Ricardo, este diagrama de fluxos é feito com o... Paint  :yb624: 

Os outros desenhos em 3D, são feitos com o Sketch up. tenho ideia que a google o comprou e é Free... Muito fácil de trabalhar. Parece um Paint! :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Paulo,
> se percebo bem o que dizes, a tua sugestão é +/- isto?


Exacto. Eu utilizo assim, mas ainda nao tenho controlador de nivel. Ligo apenas ao relogio e faço reposição 15 minutos por dia. Ao fim de semana ligo um pouco mais cedo para acertar o nivel caso seja necessário. Com o controlador de nivel fica melhor.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Faz sentido, sim senhor!  :tutasla: 

A questão era só mesmo pela "qualidade" da água que sai de início da RO. Lembro-me de medir e não fiquei nada contente... Mas noutro tópico já me disseram que mediram e que o TDs está razoável por isso, é uma excelente sugestão que pouca material e espaço  :yb677:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, a construção lá vai avançando e tenho de (re)começar a pensar no assunto aquário com mais atenção.

Como eu previa o "fish room" é bastante reduzido, pelo que dificilmente conseguirei colocar lá um reservatório de água salgada o que é complicado!!!

Então andei a pesquisar e estou muito inclinado para comprar um reservatório próprio para enterrar no chão, o que me irá resolver o problema da falta de espaço! ALguém conhece alguma coisa destas?


Entretanto deixo-vos uma pergunta:
Quem anda actualmente a construir aquários deste porte com qualidade e preços atractivos? Os meus últimos foram comprados àquela vidreira no cacém. Ainda são dos melhores em qualidade/preço? Que alternativas há?

Logo vou tentar tirar fotos do "fish room" (se é que se pode chamar isso. lol) mas enquanto não há melhor  :SbSourire2: :




EDIT: Aqui está a foto do "cantinho" do aquário!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tão? Nenhuma ajuda?

Tá certo que não tenho sido muito participativo no forum nos últimos anos, mas isto mudou assim tanto?!?...  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Podes sempre comprar um aquário no Jumbo ou no Continente...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Tudo bem contigo amigo? Grande abraço... depois convida aqui o padrinho a ver isso!!

----------


## Luis Reis

Ola Hugo, 

Tens a scalare qui em setúbal que faz aquarios de grande qualidade!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Podes sempre comprar um aquário no Jumbo ou no Continente... 
> 
> Tudo bem contigo amigo? Grande abraço... depois convida aqui o padrinho a ver isso!!


Olhameste!!!
Que é feito, pá? Tudo bem? :Olá: 

Convidar-te para ver? Sim, sim... Hás-de alombar com água primeiro que é um mimo!  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Hugo,

Quanto à montagem parece-me tudo muito bem planeado. Fiquei com uma dúvida mas foi em relação à casa.... que tipo de construção é essa?

----------


## António Vitor

Parece algo do outro lado do atlântico...muito aço...
estou habituado a ver com cimento e tijolos...
 :Big Grin: 
Realmente assim nunca vi..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> Quanto à montagem parece-me tudo muito bem planeado. Fiquei com uma dúvida mas foi em relação à casa.... que tipo de construção é essa?


LGSF - Light Gauge Steel Framing

Ou em português

Áço galvanizado

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já se começa a compor a sala do aquário. A vermelho +/- o espaço que o aquário ocupará...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Já tens algum orçamento para o aquário? Que espessura de vidro/travamentos te propuseram?

Que iluminação planeias utilizar?

Off-topic, que vantagens tem esse tipo de construção em relação ao tijolo e cimento?

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Já tens algum orçamento para o aquário? Que espessura de vidro/travamentos te propuseram?


Sim já e a mais barata é da Vidromoldura. Vidro de 19mm, travas francesas e com ou sem travamento. Continuo a achar estranho que 10+10 não fique mais barato, mas eles disseram 19mm... :Admirado: 




> Que iluminação planeias utilizar?


Em princípio HQI. Os leds para este tamanho seriam estupidamente caros e planeio montar um aerogerador para alimentar as lampadas (ou pelo menos ajudar). Estou indeciso entre 2x250W ou 3x150W... :yb665: 




> Off-topic, que vantagens tem esse tipo de construção em relação ao tijolo e cimento


 As principais vantagens PODEM ser sobretudo:

- Preço
- Tamanho de áreas sem pilares
- Isolamento acústico e térmico
- Rapidez
- Resposta sísmica

Referi PODEM porque como em qualquer método construtivo, ha bons e maus profissionais e por isso não há um sistema melhor que outro; há sistemas bem aplicados e mal aplicados! Digo eu que nã percebo nada disto!

Uma grande vantagem que tenho notado em obra é a facilidade em fazer alterações. Por exemplo ainda ando às turras comigo mesmo sobre a altura do aquário embora as paredes já estejam feitas. Se e quando quiser alterar, peço, e eles alteram. Em alvernaria seria preciso partir e fazer de novo!

Mas eu queria mesmo é ideias, críticas e ajuda a nível do aquário em si, que é indiferente do que está por dentro das paredes :Coradoeolhos:  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá de novo Hugo,

3 HQI de 150W é manifestamente pouco para um aquário com 1m de largura. 250W é uma potência mais apropriada para a área a iluminar sendo que convém recorreres ao uso de reflectores Lumenarc para espalhar bem a luz. Em todo o caso e tendo em conta também que estás numa zona geográfica quente podes também optar pela ilumiinação T5, menos aquecimento e promove melhores cores nos corais. Se essa parede que fica por trás do aquário for virada a Sul esta é uma boa opção. Caso contrário terás que recorrer a um refrigerador, AC ou mesmo ambos para controlares a temperatura no verão.

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pelas dicas Ricardo :Pracima: 

Eu sinceramente ainda não comprei a ideia T5. Nem agora nem há 6 anos atrás! Como complemento a HQI tudo muito certo, mas só T5... Admito que possa ser um bloqueio mental como o das bombas peristálticas, mas o que é certo é que só T5 não aprecio...

Relativamente à questão da temperatura também já pensei nisso. Em principio será resolvido com um AC portatil que tenho "encostado" ou com um chiller...  :yb663: 

Eu já tive um aquário de 100x45 e tinha um foco de 150W. Nunca achei que era iluminação insuficiente sinceramente. Por isso sinceramente a questão de 150W preocupa-me mais a profundade que propriamente os 100cm da largura, até porque normalmente em cerca de metade das funduras nunca temos muitos corais do meio para a frente, apenas do meio para trás... Os lumenarc ou lá como se chamam só tive conhecimento deles nestes últimos tempos e parece que são mesmo muito eficientes por isso estou a pensar nisso, sim!!! :Olá:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Obrigado pelas dicas Ricardo
> 
> Eu sinceramente ainda não comprei a ideia T5. Nem agora nem há 6 anos atrás! Como complemento a HQI tudo muito certo, mas só T5... Admito que possa ser um bloqueio mental como o das bombas peristálticas, mas o que é certo é que só T5 não aprecio...
> 
> Relativamente à questão da temperatura também já pensei nisso. Em principio será resolvido com um AC portatil que tenho "encostado" ou com um chiller... 
> 
> Eu já tive um aquário de 100x45 e tinha um foco de 150W. Nunca achei que era iluminação insuficiente sinceramente. Por isso sinceramente a questão de 150W preocupa-me mais a profundade que propriamente os 100cm da largura, até porque normalmente em cerca de metade das funduras nunca temos muitos corais do meio para a frente, apenas do meio para trás... Os lumenarc ou lá como se chamam só tive conhecimento deles nestes últimos tempos e parece que são mesmo muito eficientes por isso estou a pensar nisso, sim!!!


Viva,
so venho fazer um pequeno alerta. Segundo percebi o aquário tem as dimensões de 200x100x65, o que dá cerca de 1300L brutos e queres iluminar 1300L de água com 2x250W HQI ou 3x150W HQI que dá entre 450W a 500W de luz, isto é, ficas com o aquário em penumbra.

So para te dar um exemplo o meu aquário tem 430L brutos e tem 432W de luz T5.
Esse aquário que tas a planear e suponho que queiras manter qualquer tipo de SPS, LPS necessita a meu ver 3X400W HQI caso optes pelas HQI. Tb podes ir para 4X250W que também não deve ficar mau. E opta claro por lumenarc.

Podes ver aqui no forum aquários com litragens parecidas e a usar essa iluminação com sucesso. Podes ver por exemplo o aquário do Pedro Chouriço:
http://www.reefforum.net/f289/aqua-do-enchido-18784/

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Viva,
> so venho fazer um pequeno alerta. Segundo percebi o aquário tem as dimensões de 200x100x65, o que dá cerca de 1300L brutos e queres iluminar 1300L de água com 2x250W HQI ou 3x150W HQI que dá entre 450W a 500W de luz, isto é, ficas com o aquário em penumbra.
> 
> So para te dar um exemplo o meu aquário tem 430L brutos e tem 432W de luz T5.
> Esse aquário que tas a planear e suponho que queiras manter qualquer tipo de SPS, LPS necessita a meu ver 3X400W HQI caso optes pelas HQI. Tb podes ir para 4X250W que também não deve ficar mau. E opta claro por lumenarc.
> 
> Podes ver aqui no forum aquários com litragens parecidas e a usar essa iluminação com sucesso. Podes ver por exemplo o aquário do Pedro Chouriço:
> http://www.reefforum.net/f289/aqua-do-enchido-18784/
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Obrigado pelo comentário!  :Pracima: 

O aquário será de 80 de altura e não 65 como estava previsto inicialmente, o que só torna o teu comentário mais válido ainda.

Contudo, com excepção de aquários plantados essa relação de W/L são meramente indicativas e está totalmente fora de questão gastar mais de 800W/hora só em iluminação.

Como a altura é considerável e não conheço exemplos de lampadas de 150W em alturas destas, estou inclinado para 2 de 250W com possibilidade de colocar mais uma de 150W eventualmente ao centro considere necessário. :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Obrigado pelo comentário! 
> 
> O aquário será de 80 de altura e não 65 como estava previsto inicialmente, o que só torna o teu comentário mais válido ainda.
> 
> Contudo, com excepção de aquários plantados essa relação de W/L são meramente indicativas e está totalmente fora de questão gastar mais de 800W/hora só em iluminação.
> 
> Como a altura é considerável e não conheço exemplos de lampadas de 150W em alturas destas, estou inclinado para 2 de 250W com possibilidade de colocar mais uma de 150W eventualmente ao centro considere necessário.


Viva, então nesse caso esquece grandes aventuras com grandes SPS ou LPS.
No entanto com um aquário dessas dimensões podes ir para um fish only com moles e espécies de NPS por exemplo.

Podes ir para peixes Anjos e butterfly . Podes ter um aquário muito bonito na mesma com esse tipo de peixes, mas por outro o que não gastas nos corais gastas nesses peixes  :SbRiche:  :SbSourire: 

No entanto o valor que dei não é de maneira alguma meramente indicativo. É um facto incontornável que vem da experiência de múltiplos aquários. Como disse eu aconselhava uma luz igual a do membro Pedro Chouriço. No entanto se for um aquário mais virado para o que disse anteriormente essa iluminação é suficiente. No entanto colocaria 2-4 lâmpadas T5 com lâmpadas actínicas para aumentar a fluorescência e melhorar as cores.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Viva, então nesse caso esquece grandes aventuras com grandes SPS ou LPS.


Nem tanto... Dará para tudo, se colocado no seu devido lugar...  :Smile:  :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

acho que o Hugo tem razao, se colocar no local certo da certo :SbOk3: 
grande aquario!!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Embora não tenha havido interesse no topico venho aqui actualizar alguns desenvolvimentos.

Infelizmente vou ter de baixar a altura do aquário para 70. Baixando para 70 já dá para ser em vidro de 15mm e o preço bauxa 400.

Pesando os prós e contras acho que não compensa dar mais 400 por 10cm. 400 é muito em corais e peixes (e outras coisas que possa colocar), pelo que vou-me ficar pelos 70 de altura.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Hugo
Vou dar a minha opinião em relação á iluminação.
Uma vez que estas a fazer de raiz, porque não aproveitares a luz solar para poderes fazer algo bastante poderoso sem restrição de corais............
podes complementar com t5 actinicas, ficas muito mais economico e com maior dinâmica no projecto.

lighting reef tanks with natural sunlight - The Reef Tank
Brasil Reef - Fórum de Aquário - Aquarismo - Marinho, Corais e Água Doce &bull; Exibir tópico - Mais um gigante, com luz solar e T5

Não posso julgar aquilo que desconheço, mas tenho a ideia que até com uns diy bem feitos se consegue o efeito pretendido destes tubos solares, de qualquer forma aqui fica uma empresa internacional n sei se havera muitas por ca.
Empresa 
Solatube International, Inc.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela contribuição Ricardo!  :Pracima: 

Eu pensei nisso! O grande entrave é a questão do excesso del uz!

Eu estou em casa normaalmente (durante a semana) a partir das 19h e normalmente coloca a luz a ligar às 18h. é no período nocturno que eu quero o aquário ligado porque é nesse período que estou em casa para o ver.

Hora luz natural durante o dia + luz artificial à noite, os peixes andariam como zombies.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora se o aquário fosse para ser visto durante o dia, ai isso de certeza que metia solatube (ou algo do género)!  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Hugo
Os 70 cm de altura são o limite. Os meus têm 80 cm e dificulta muito a manutenção. Estou mais do que arrependido. Além disso gastarias mais em vidro e em iluminação.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Viva Hugo
> Os 70 cm de altura são o limite. Os meus têm 80 cm e dificulta muito a manutenção. Estou mais do que arrependido. Além disso gastarias mais em vidro e em iluminação.


Obrigado Rui!

Nada como experiência própria! :Pracima: 

Como já tinha referido atrás, baixei para os 70cm por causa do custo. cerca de de menos 400 É obra e não acho que compense!!!

Se a manutenção também fica dificultada, mais uma argumento a favor.

Que sejam 70cm, então!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Hugo :SbOk3: 

Pois era, se esse anexo fosse para o lado de fora em vez de ser dentro é que era :HaEbouriffe: .
December 2008 - Paul Brun's (Reefkeeper2) 427 Gallon Mixed Reef

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Hugo
> 
> Pois era, se esse anexo fosse para o lado de fora em vez de ser dentro é que era.
> December 2008 - Paul Brun's (Reefkeeper2) 427 Gallon Mixed Reef


eu sempre disse e continuo a dizer (muito mais numa casa pensada por mim de raiz) que um aquário tem de ser também um elemento decorativo e que se enquadre na decoração da casa. esse aquário é lindíssimo, mas para mim nunca o montaria se essa sala fosse minha! Para mim, não faz sentido esse aquário aí!

Admito novamente que a sala do aquário poderia ser maior, mas não seria certamente nesta arquitectura que tem a minha casa. Teria de ser pensado (quase) tudo novamente, não seria com certeza apenas aumentar para fora o fishroom actual.  :SbOk3: 

Mas apropósito (tenho de colocar aqui novas fotos) já tenho o pilar feito e já posso começar a pensar no resto do fishroom, para lá do aquário!

A ver se este FDS trato disso! :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado pela contribuição Ricardo! 
> 
> Eu pensei nisso! O grande entrave é a questão do excesso del uz!
> 
> Eu estou em casa normaalmente (durante a semana) a partir das 19h e normalmente coloca a luz a ligar às 18h. é no período nocturno que eu quero o aquário ligado porque é nesse período que estou em casa para o ver.
> 
> Hora luz natural durante o dia + luz artificial à noite, os peixes andariam como zombies. 
> 
> Agora se o aquário fosse para ser visto durante o dia, ai isso de certeza que metia solatube (ou algo do género)!


Actinicas mas com leds...
 :Wink: 

Tenho uma ideia, e acho que a ideia do Ricardo ainda pode ser implementada...

Eu se tivesse a sala virada para sul implementaria...e visto ser um aquário de raiz mais fácil ainda....

E se só usasses a luz solar tipo das 13 até ao fim do dia, e o resto com luz artificial?

Solar tube não precisarias desde que estivesse o aquário virado para sul/poente...
A luz seria controlada, por ....

Estou a imaginar uns motores a controlar umas redes.
Redes tipo de mosquito, que enrolavam de acordo com a quantidade de luz máxima que querias....

é possivel, acho que sim, e seria algo que nunca ninguém fez...e portanto...tinha o seu quê de loucura...
 :Wink: 

Bastava tipo 3 ou 4 destas
4 praticamente não passaria luz, E PODIAS TER UMA MESMO OPACA...

Isto era controlado por um arduino (hehehe), que iria enrolar/desenrolar de acordo com o que tu achasses de luz suficiente...
deopis do sol ir embora, então terias luz artificial...

ias poupar muitos EUROS, e vias o aquário na mesma...
E poderias ter corais mais sensiveis....e exigentes na luz.

Mas é só uma ideia, como nunca ninguém fez algo do género (que eu tivesse conhecimento) seria meio maluca, mas é com coisas malucas que isto anda prá frente...
 :Big Grin: 

O primeiro que fez um reactor de cálcio, pareceu a ideia maluca, para muitos...
posso dizer o mesmo para o escumador....etc...
A luz solar é a melhor luz que podemos dar...
óbviamente...

pera...outra ideia...

bastaria um rolo....aliás 2, quando um enrola-se o outro desenrolaria e vice versa... 
com diferentes tipos de redes/cortinas cozidos entre si...
com um aumento ou diminuição da passagem de luz quanto mais enrola-se ou vice versa.

até podias tentar deescobrir uma rede/cortina que filtrasse o espsetro mais vermelho...
nesse caso nem actinicas precisarias...

----------


## António Vitor

Existem messmo cortinas que filtram o que tu quiseres...
vÊ aqui....
Softwall Cleanroom Curtains

uma que filtrasse o vermelho, seria mesmo muito boa...para o nosso propósito.

imagina teres  aquário virado para poente só receberia luz  metade do dia, filtrando o vermelho (não sei se estes cortinados podem filtrar os infra vermelhos) se sim seria óptimo para manter a água mais fria...

não precisarias de rolos nenhuns, bastava um grande frame/painel como podes ver nas imagens, do lado do sol (poente) com a tal cortina...

durante o resto do dia tinhas de  ter estores fecchados...poderia ser eleéctricos  e tinhas controlo nisso

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tu és é doido!  :Coradoeolhos: 
Tu até uma casa fazias com um sistema "novo" que ninguem ainda tinha usado...  :Cool: 

Em princípio vou ter a iluminação do aquário (pelo menos isso) alimentada por energia eólica. Estou a fazer uns testes, vamos a ver...

A solução de entrada directa do sol, cria outros problemas como isolamento térmico da habitação, forma de impedir que a luz entre em determinados períodos, etc...

sinceramente não acho líquido que se possa dizer que: Com luz natural gasta-se menos!

Há muitos fatores a ter em conta porque temos (eu pelo menos tenho) de pensar no aquário como uma parte envolvente de uma casa e não como um elemento isolado!

Mas... já tinha dito que tu és doido? :yb624:  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Tu és é doido! 
> Tu até uma casa fazias com um sistema "novo" que ninguem ainda tinha usado... 
> 
> Em princípio vou ter a iluminação do aquário (pelo menos isso) alimentada por energia eólica. Estou a fazer uns testes, vamos a ver...
> 
> A solução de entrada directa do sol, cria outros problemas como isolamento térmico da habitação, forma de impedir que a luz entre em determinados períodos, etc...
> 
> sinceramente não acho líquido que se possa dizer que: Com luz natural gasta-se menos!
> 
> ...


Eu sei...
Maluco mesmo varrido.
daqueles que nem os gajos no hóspicio querem...
 :Big Grin: 

Eu até fazia uma coisa destas...mas tenho a sala virada para norte.
 :Frown: 

energia eólica...é bem....e vais ter muitas baterias?
quantas?
Isso também é inovador...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Em princípio 2 de 12V 200Ah. :yb663:

----------


## António Vitor

> Em princípio 2 de 12V 200Ah.


Se fosses usar leds, duas em série e tinhas 24V (aliás carregadas terias perto de 27V)

Não precisavas de transformadores, e a solução leds anda ficava mais favorável. (os transformadores também gastam)....
Fazendo as contas baterias carregadas tinhas 200A.

dava para teres quase o triplo da potencia de leds que tenho por 10 horas sem as carregar...
talvez mais porque isto sem transformadores, balastos e etc...e tretas ganha e MUITO na eficiência.
Com luz covencional, acho que nem terias baterias para 5 horas...aliás se calhar até menos....

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois bem, aqui está uma imagem do espaço.

Do curto espaço... :Icon Cry: 





Pequenino, pequenino...  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se tivessem estas medidas (200x100x65) e quisessem colocar um cardume de peixes no aquário para ser o centro das atenções, que peixe escolheriam?  :SbRequin2:  :Whistle:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Se tivessem estas medidas (200x100x65) e quisessem colocar um cardume de peixes no aquário para ser o centro das atenções, que peixe escolheriam?


Olá Hugo

Sem duvida alguma um cardume de Zebrassoma Flavescens :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Hugo
> 
> Sem duvida alguma um cardume de Zebrassoma Flavences


Pois, é uma excelente hipótese, sim senhor  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Se (...) quisessem colocar um cardume de peixes no aquário para ser o centro das atenções, que peixe escolheriam?


Zebrassoma Flavescens (para cima de 5/6)
N. Decora + N. Magnifica (muitos muitos)
 :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> N. Decora + N. Magnifica (muitos muitos)


nãããããã, peixe muito parvo, para mim. lol :yb668:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> nãããããã, peixe muito parvo


Porquê!??

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

- Muito nervoso!
- Salta com facilidade do aquário!
- Muito parado (quando não está nervoso  :SbSourire2: )

Resumindo, não tem nenhum comportamento interessante de ser analisado e visto, a não ser "nadar"  :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Hugo. :Olá: 

Eu fazia um coisa diferente um cardume de Acanthurus leucosternon uns 6-8, podem dizer que não é facil sim se forem comprados em separado, mas se vierem todos do mesmo sitio é possivel e é uma visão fora do vulgar. :yb665: 


Resultados da pesquisa de http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/50/Maldives_Surgeonfish,_Acanthurus_leucosternon.jpg/300px-Maldives_Surgeonfish,_Acanthurus_leucosternon.jpg no Google


Um abraço Rogerio.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Estou com o Paulo J. Oliveira, um cardume de Zebrassom flavescens.

Mas por outro lado o meu cardume de sonho é sem dúvida um cardume de Acanthurus leucosternum como o Rogério referiu, é preciso é ter coragem para o fazer e alguma sorte claro!!!

Actualmente no maior aquário de recife do mundo (em Atlanta no Georgia Aquarium) a espécie escolhida foi precisamente os Z. flavescens, 500 para ser mais preciso. O aq. de recife do Atlantis Marine World em Long Island (NY) tem também um cardume desses peixes.

Gostava também de ter um cardume de Acanthurus triostegus, vi uma vez uma foto tirada no mar e ficou-me na memória.

Sonhar é fácil...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje, reflectindo bem... um cardume de sereias brasileiras era o ideal!  :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Mas por outro lado o meu cardume de sonho é sem dúvida um cardume de Acanthurus leucosternum como o Rogério referiu, é preciso é ter coragem para o fazer e alguma sorte claro!!!.


Olá Ricardo. :Olá: 

Se a um ano atras eu falasse que iria colocar um cardume de Ancanthurus achilles também eras capaz de dizer o mesmo. :SbSourire2: 
Mas já pelo menos 2 aquariofilistas "Reefcentral" o conseguiram com bons resultados, acho que ninguém o tinha tentado antes por ser um peixe raro,  caro e muito dificil.
A meu ver o risco aqui é bem nenor, consegues comprar um Acanthurus leucosternum pequeno por volta 40/50€ se for um encomenda de 6-8 pode ficar mais barato e é um peixe muito mais facil do que o achilles. :SbOk: 

-Gostava muito de tentar mas o meu aquario é pequeno para isso talvez o proximo. :yb665: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:  :Olá:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Na minha opinião fazer um cardume de Leucosternon é um pouco utópico e ainda mais utópico o fazer isso sem baixas.
O Leucosternon é um peixe extremamente nervoso e muito difícil de manter nem que seja só um, se forem mais ainda mais difícil é. 
Para sequer se pensar em tais aventuras, é necessário acautelar uma quantidade de coisas:
- Ozonizador + UV potente para controlar doenças;
- Qualidade de água sempre excelente;
- Nunca comprar logo de uma importação meia dúzia de uma vez. É meio caminho andado para irem uns quantos com o galheiro;
- Cada Leucosternon a introduzir no aquário deve ser escolhido com muito cuidado na loja; tem que estar a comer de tudo um pouco (comida seca, congelada, Nori, etc), limpo de crypto, o menos nervoso possível;
- Também se devem escolher espécies mais pequenas que têm mais facilidade em se adaptar; Um Leucosternom maiorzinho que so teja a comer Nori nunca vai mais comer outra coisa senão Nori;

Ainda assim é muito complicado conseguir formar um grupo para longo prazo.
Nunca recomendo cardumes de peixes desses tamanho. É fácil fazer cardumes de peixes pequenos extremamente fáceis de manter e que fica igualmente bonito.
Depois de peixes grandes apostar sobretudo na diversidade. Mas se fosse um cardume de peixes grandes apostava nos zebrassoma que são muitíssimo mais fáceis de manter e bonitos.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Bom dia
> 
> Hoje, reflectindo bem... um cardume de sereias brasileiras era o ideal! 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



Pedro prefiro um cardume de peixes a um cardume de sereias brasileiras. Ja ca tenho uma e olha que um Leucosternon e mais facil... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Na minha opinião fazer um cardume de Leucosternon é um pouco utópico e ainda mais utópico o fazer isso sem baixas.
> O Leucosternon é um peixe extremamente nervoso e muito difícil de manter nem que seja só um, se forem mais ainda mais difícil é.


Concordo em absoluto vasco.gomes e queria acrescentar apenas à tua lista de requisitos eventualmente o aspecto mais importante a ter em consideração para ter um cardume destes peixes que é precisamente as dimensões do aquário sendo que quanto mais comprido for o aquário melhor, permite uma natação livre destes peixes de um lado para o outro. Estes peixes nos recifes gostam de andar em cardumes a "pastar" nos mantos de algas que aparecem pontualmente aqui e ali nos recifes pouco profundos e por isso aacredito que num aquário comprido e largo seja possível manter em harmonia um cardume desta espécie. Quando andava em fase de planeamento da população de peixes que iriam povoar o meu aquário de 5m muitas vezes considerei a hipótese de colocar um cardume desta espécie.

Outro aspecto importante que também é preciso compreender para ajudar a manter os níveis de agressividade intra-específica baixos é que um cardume não são 3 peixes, quanto maior for o nº de peixes presente melhor, em função claro do tamanho do aquário. Por exemplo no caso dos _A. leucosternum_ pelo pouco que conheço desta espécie e se fosse a minha opção faria a introdução em simultâneo de 1 peixe maior e os restantes todos de um tamanho menor. O maior teria uma posição clara de dominância face aos outros.

abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

E uns 20 ou 30 Pterapogon Kauderni? Isso e mais 4 ou 5 Diademas ...

Vi no aquário do mónaco um tanque com 2m por 2m por 50cm de altura com uns 500 e era simplesmente LINDO ...  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 


Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Desde já queria agradecer a vossa participação e pedir desculpas por não ter intervido. Parece que lancei a bomba e desapareci, mas tenho estado fora.  :yb677: 

Ora bom, aqueles que cá andam há mais anos como eu, lembram-se certamente que quando decidi mudar de casa, comecei a decidir o aquário. Isto foi há 3/4 anos atrás, e nessa altura andava aqui pelo forum uma epidemia de morte de corais, sobretudo duros, sobretudo acros. Nesa altura, porque estava a começar a projectar o aquário, ponderei se haveria de fazer um reef ou um aquário mais para peixes. Nessa altura tinhamos o aquário/sistema do Rui Ferreira de Almeida com um aquário lindíssimo só de peixes o que também me ajudou a, nessa altura, começar a inclinar-me para peixes.

4 anos volvidos, e apesar da participação no forum ter diminuido significativamente e muitos do que cá andavam há 4 anos terem interrompido a aquariofilia por uns tempos, parece-me que o "problema" com os corias continua! Em cada tópico de montagem que entro, vejo referências a corais a morrer, acróporas a ficarem brancas, etc... e o meu receio de há 4 anos atrás permance: Será que valerá a pena fazer um reef, para depois estar tudo a morrer? Porque o principal problema é que não se arranja uma causa para essas mortes e portanto é complicado prevenir seja o que for... No meu antigo aquário nunca tive problemas com corais, mas vejo tanta gente a tê-los que fico de pé atrás...

Mas tenho um conflito de interesses na minha cabeça: Gosto mais de corais que de peixes, assim como gostava mais de plantas que de peixes de água doce...  :Admirado: 

Isto tudo para voltar ao tema dos cardumes. Sempre gostei dos cardumes desde o tempo dos plantados e decida eu ter reef ou não, queria colocar um cardume.

Agora, se optar por reef quero um cardume de peixes pequenos!
Se optar por peixes, quero um cardume de peixes "grandes"!

No 1º caso porque num reef tudo é importante e considero que um cardume de peixes grandes retiraria o foco do reef. e no 2º caso por razão oposta, ou seja, num aquário de peixes um cardume dominante faz-me todo o sentido.

Eu estou cada vez mais inclinado para um aquário misto, ou seja, um reef sem acros ou coisa que o valha... Desta forma posso sempre colocar um frag para testar, etc... eu adoro LPS por isso contento-me bem sem SPS.

E neste aquário, como seria misto, acho que tanto ficaria bem um cardume de peixes maiores como de peixes menores. Dos maiores, e porque temos aqui no forum essa experiência, os YT são realmente das melhores opções por vários motivos: não são muito caros, conseguem-se arranjar de vários tamanhos nas lojas, não são difíces de manter, etc... O Leucosternon nunca foi um peixe que me atraisse muito. Os meus peixes favoritos são (tirando borboletas, claro):

- Sohal
- Naso
- Lineatus
(por esta ordem)

Acho difícil fazer um cardume de qualquer deles...

A minha "questão" com os YT é que são muito chamativos, ou seja, por terem apenas uma cor dominam o aquário complectamente em termos de visionamento e eu não queria bem muito isso, mas as alternativas não são muitas...  :yb665: 

Um cardume de peixes mais pequenos tb seria interessante, mas curiosamente os peixes mais pequenos parece que s ão mais caros que os maiores. lol Um cardume de Anthias? Era já e nem pensava mais no caso, mas o preço é muito elevado! Cromis Viridis? Outra boa opção, mas muito visto e pelo que sei não é facil manter um cardume...

Daí ter pedido a vossa preciosa ajuda...

Até agora, e ponderando todos os prós e contras, acho que os YT estão na frente, mas se houverem mais opções aceitáveis eu pondero...

Obrigado! :Olá:

----------


## Luis Santos

Bom dia ,podias optar por 2 cardumes mais pequenos por exemplo os yt e uns peixe borboleta(para mim os peixes mais bonitos) reefsafe.Eu não punha era corais nenhuns antes dos borboleta comerem comida normal.
Apesar do teu aquario ser grande esse tipo de cardumes ficam bem é em aquarios de grande litragem 5 a6000lt para cima ,ou senão optares por peixes que não exceda os 8 9cm

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Temos um membro do fórum, sei que é brasileiro, mas não me recordo do nome, que tem um aquário cheio de anémonas e palhaços.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Olá a todos,

no caso de ser um aquário 'fish-only' porque não um cardume de _Odonus niger_? É um peixe lindo e muito activo.
Na natureza é um peixe de cardume, à semelhança do seu 'primo' muito frequente nas nossas águas o peixe-porco.
Seria com certeza um desafio interessante!
Fica mais uma hipótese  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não aprecio odonus niger e quanto a palhaços, um casalito chega bem  :Smile: 

Obrigado de qualquer forma! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

E que tal um cardume de Pterois...  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> E que tal um cardume de Pterois... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Não sabia que eram peixes de cardume, mas penso ter pelo menos um fuzzy ou um fu man chu. :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo




> Não sabia que eram peixes de cardume, mas penso ter pelo menos um fuzzy ou um fu man chu.


Foi em tom de brincadeira, e nem sei se o são...
Mas tenho medo deles  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia Hugo
> 
> 
> 
> Foi em tom de brincadeira, e nem sei se o são...
> Mas tenho medo deles 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Eu gosto dos dwarf, como são mais pequenos movimentam-se mais. Os pterois são muito parados, mais que os decora  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Aproveitando a tua deixa.... Eu punha um cardume de acroporas  :yb624: 

São um bocado paradas, mas para mim não há nada melhor. E é desafio enorme manter um aquário cheio de acroporas a crescer e com saúde, é o topo da aquariofilia, na minha opinião claro.

Fora de brincadeiras... se fizesse um fish-only ia certamente escolher bastantes anjos.

Um abraço,

----------


## Nuno Ramos

Boas , e que tal um cardume de heniochus , ficava espectacular .

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Estou com o Ricardo, 
anjos+anjos+anjos+anjos :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
com 50 a 70cm cada um.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas , e que tal um cardume de heniochus , ficava espectacular .


hummmmm.... gosto!!!  :Pracima: 

Um dos peixes que mais gosto é o zanclus, mas dificilmente irei ter um porque acaba sempre por morrer, quanto mais um cardume... o heniochus é o "parente pobre" do Zanclus...

sinceramente conheço pouco deste peixe. Nunca tive nenhum, nem sei se alguma vez vi algum ao vivo...

Preços?
Cuidados?
Tamanhos?

Alguém sabe?



P.S.: Entetanto estou cada vez mais inclinado para um cardume de peixes pequenos... Apogon's são sempre uma boa opção...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sei que isto não tem avançado muito (a vivenda também não  :yb620: ) mas tenho lido alguns foruns e tirado muitas ideias.

E uma coisa que vou alterar no desenho de concepção é reduzir uma bomba eliminando o refúgio. Por 2 razões principais:

1 - Ruído. Tenho lido sobre sistemas baseados num triplo overflow que reduz o ruído a patamares nunca antes vistos e um surge neste contexto faria uma barulheira tremenda.

2 - Eliminação de uma bomba = menos consumo!

Posto isto o desenho conceptual agora está assim:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Algumas novidades (poucas...). Já tenho estrutura e paredes exteriores do fishroom.

Entretanto lembrei-me de fazer uma cois que acho que me vai dar um jeitão: Deixei um tubo de água desde a garagem até ao fishroom. Assim, será mais fácil não só transferir, como armazenar a água natural.

2 imagens onde já se começa a perceber melhor "a coisa":

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Hugo :Olá: , 
A cor das fotos pode enganar mas esse gesso cartonado parece-me normal. Se assim for, aconselhava-te vivamente a colocar hidrófugo nas zonas próximas do aquário.
Acho também, prevenindo sobreaquecimento e uma atmosfera demasiado húmida e salgada, que deverias prevêr uma forte ventição no compartimento técnico.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A cor é estranha realmente mas esse pladur é normal, sim.

Terá hidrófugo da parte de dentro, ai só está ainda por fora... :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Costa

Está a tomar forma.  :SbOk: 

Já pensaste no layout que terá o aquário? Quantos cms de areia vais usar?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Desculpa só responder agora, mas estive sem PC nestes dias...

O layout está +/- na minha cabeça, sim, mas depende depois sempre dos "calhaus" que nos calham em sorte...

De qualquer forma fiz um desenho para explicar a minha ideia conceptual:




> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting


3 ideias base:

1 - Dois conjuntos de rocha. Um (mais à esquerda) bruto, "rústico", mais barreira de reef. O outro (mais à direita) formando uma ilha.

2 - O conjunto da esquerda termina por volta do centro do aquário, criando uma ideia de profundidade (e o aquário tem 1 metro de fundo). Para isso "esconde-se" a linha do final da rocha, fazendo uma espécie de pontão.

3 - A ilha será uma parte do reef mais "aberta" e ampla para os peixes nadarem à vontade e terem só ali uma espécie de apoio!


Isto é o desenho conceptual, depois já sei que não vai ser nada disto. lol! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Independentemente de ser conceptual, verifico que pensas ter Rocha encostada à coluna seca, lateral e fundo.

Podias pensar em deixar espaço aberto para facilitar a circulação e manutenção.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois aqui no 2D parece isso, mas a rocha não será tão alta como a coluna seca!  :Pracima: 

O que eu tenho é de ir ver o teu sistema de durso, para saber como pedir os furos! :Olá:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Bora lá ... quando quiseres.

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A propósito... e embora tenha colocado no ultimo desenho a coluna seca do lado esq, aceito sugestões para outras localizações.

Um desenho mais explícito para o efeito:



*Legenda:*
Cinza : Paredes
Vermelho: Estrutura que suportará o aquário.

*Possibilidades:*
1 - Em cima (no desenho) por toda a lateral.
2 - Em cima no canto traseiro para a lateral
3 - Em cima no canto traseiro para a traseira.
4 - Em qualquer local "por fora" do aquário.
...

Qual a vossa opinião?  :Admirado:

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

> *Possibilidades:*
> 1 - Em cima (no desenho) por toda a lateral.
> 2 - Em cima no canto traseiro para a lateral
> 3 - Em cima no canto traseiro para a traseira.
> 4 - Em qualquer local "por fora" do aquário.
> ...
> 
> Qual a vossa opinião?


Boas,

juntando a estética à eficácia penso que fica melhor por fora, na parte de trás do aquário. O ideal seria ficar metade para cada lado da parede a meio do vidro, não?
Eu gosto mais das colunas por fora porque não retira volume útil, esteticamente fica muito mais agradável (não fica uma caixa preta dentro do tanque e a nível de eficácia é muito semelhante.

----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


Eu faria a furação para os tubo(s) no(s) vidro(s) laterai(s) e a coluna seca estaria apenas alguns centimetros abaixo da linha de água (10 a 15 cm).

Deste modo consegues uma coluna seca que abrange mais area de superficie de agua (que é onde encontras a maior concentração de "detritos") e não te vai ocupar o aquário tornando-se praticamente invisivel.


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para aquários dessas dimensões, o especialista em queda de água e coluna seca é o Carlos Mota. Já teve tantas maneiras diferentes, que de certeza sabe opinar sobre melhor/pior de cada opção.

Sei que actualmente ele tem uma queda de água, ao longo do vidro traseiro, por fora do aquário.

Eu optaria por colocar pela parte de fora, no vidro lateral ou traseiro.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim estou à espera do Sr. Carlos se pronunciar... :Olá: 

O que estão a dizer é uma desta soluções (a ou B), correcto?



Embora me vá sair mais caro, parece-me realmente a melhor solução...
Agora resta saber se o melhor é na lateral ou na traseira, inclinando-me para a lateral apenas por um motivo: O acesso!

Temos de ver que o aquário terá 1 metro de profundidade (na realidade até poderá ter 112cm) e só terei acesso pela traseira, pelo que chegar ao vidro frontal será complicado. Se ainda aumento a traseira, pior fico...  :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

A traseira era o ideal por causa das bombas de circulação.
Se fizeres isso na lateral e usares 1 Vortech em cada lado tens que te lembrar de deixar uma parte da coluna mesmo seca para colocar a parte exterior da Vortech. (acho eu :p)

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Eu voto no "A".

Primeiro que tudo não a vais ver quando olhares para o aquário. ao contrário da "B"

E colocaria duas vortech na parte de trás do aquário. com uma polário a meio ...

Mas isso seria eu ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> Eu voto no "A".
> 
> Primeiro que tudo não a vais ver quando olhares para o aquário. ao contrário da "B"
> 
> E colocaria duas vortech na parte de trás do aquário. com uma polário a meio ...
> 
> Mas isso seria eu ...


A circulação é por aí... Ainda não tenho aquário, mas tenho a polario de 20k l/h comprada e lá em casa, há mais de 6 meses... lol

A opção A também será vista, da outra lateral, mas sim, é preferível que na traseira. É só chato que o aquário teria de ter aquele recorte de 10cm que é o tamanho da parede... Mas não creio que isso vá encarecer, espero eu...  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já agora outra dúvida:
O que colocar por cima da estrutura?

Estava a pensar em colocar uma "tábua" (até aproveitava uma placa de OSB da casa  :yb665: ) e por cima uma camada de pelo menos 5cm de esferovite.

Que vos parece?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Hugo , 1 metro de largura e um metro de profundidade só com acesso por trás é mesmo um sarilhos Reef . Coloca a coluna de lado e faz um passadiço  de 40 cm prolongando a base onde assenta o aquário para poderes subir a fazer a tua manutenção . Hoje eu nunca faria um aquário com mais de 70 cm de altura . Eu tenho 80 e já me vejo "à rasca ".

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo , 1 metro de largura e um metro de profundidade só com acesso por trás é mesmo um sarilhos Reef . Coloca a coluna de lado e faz um passadiço de 40 cm prolongando a base onde assenta o aquário para poderes subir a fazer a tua manutenção.


É o que tenciono fazer! Pelo menos ter um banco qualquer ou assim... Eu já passei pelos plantados, como sabes, e aí sim eu não tirava as mãoes do aquário. Num reef, não meto as mãos na água nem 1/10 das vezes... O que não invalida, claro, que quando o for fazer não tenha dificuldades. Um paçadiço/estrado seria o ideal, mas como o fishroom é minúsculo, não sei se conseguirei, mas era o ideal, sim!  :Pracima: 




> Hoje eu nunca faria um aquário com mais de 70 cm de altura . Eu tenho 80 e já me vejo "à rasca ".


Pois... é por tua causa e por dizeres isso que eu já baixei dos 80 para os 65...  :tutasla:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Sim estou à espera do Sr. Carlos se pronunciar...


antes de mais, vai lá meter o sr. num sitio que cá sei :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

na minha ideia a coluna seca fica melhor numa da maneira A 
por uma questão de acesso

como o aquário está embutido basicamente como o  meu
podes fazer perfeitamente uma coluna para fora
as vortech podes meter debaixo da coluna que não precisa ser a maneira antiga
vê como fiz no meu
http://www.reefforum.net/f289/mota-s-reef-iii-19211/

ainda acho que é a maneira melhor

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Só agora tive um tempinho porque estive fora entretanto mas não podia deixar de agradecer ao Rui Gaspar por me ter recebido e explicado o sistema silencioso que tem.

É realmente brutal!!! Só se ouve as bombas pelo que podem ter uma ideia...

 :tutasla: 

Entretanto, e após tirar melhor as medidas em obra (e porque vou encomendar o aquário muio brevemente) a medida final ficou 200 x 105 x 65, assim:


Agora algumas dúvidas:

1 - Que tamanho deverão ter os 4 furos (3 de descarga e retorno)?

2 - Que largura deverá ter a coluna seca? Coloquei 10cm, mas dependerá também dos furos. será muito? Pouco?

3 - A coluna seca deve ir até à base do aquário ou pode ficar a meio ou assim? É que me dava jeito que não viesse até baixo devido a ter de furar a estrutura que suportará o aquário...

4 - Que tamanho deverá ter o rebaixamento de passagem para a coluna seca (onde depois se coloca o "pente")? coloquei 10cm, será demasiado?

Obrigado!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo, em relação ao cardumes... 
Se ainda estás indeciso, podias sempre colocar um cardume de neons !!!  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

O projecto está com boa pinta...
Abraço maluko!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, em relação ao cardumes... 
> Se ainda estás indeciso, podias sempre colocar um cardume de neons !!! 
> 
> Abraço maluko!


Olha o gajo....
Que é feito, pá?!

Neons? se houvesse aquiles como o teu era masé um cardume deles...  :SbOk: 


E em relação às dúvidas que coloquei, como é malta? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

> Olha o gajo....
> Que é feito, pá?!
> 
> Neons? se houvesse aquiles como o teu era masé um cardume deles... 
> 
> 
> E em relação às dúvidas que coloquei, como é malta?


Neons não digo mas cardinais...
sinceramente bate a maior parte dos peixes salgados em beleza...são é pequeninos...


mania dos elitismos...e das divisões sectoriais e sociais...
 :Big Grin: 

hó Hugo que grande banheira!

Quanto maior melhor, nisto dos aquários se podes ter um aquário maior, força!
E é uma grande BANHEIRA...no bom sentido...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Só agora tive um tempinho porque estive fora entretanto mas não podia deixar de agradecer ao Rui Gaspar por me ter recebido e explicado o sistema silencioso que tem.
> 
> É realmente brutal!!! Só se ouve as bombas pelo que podem ter uma ideia...
> 
> 
> 
> Entretanto, e após tirar melhor as medidas em obra (e porque vou encomendar o aquário muio brevemente) a medida final ficou 200 x 105 x 65, assim:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Epá ... foi um prazer ter-vos cá. Aparecam quando quiserem e se tudo correr bem já sem a porcaria da praga ...

1 - Vai depender da bomba de retorno. até 3000l/h - 25mm. Quanto mais largos foram maior vai ser o barulho. Já tive uma bomba de 5000l/h com furos de 33mm e dava na boa.
O furo de retorno em 25mm sem dúvida se fôr maior vais esforçar a bomba e perder caudal.

2 - 10cm ... para furos de 25mm está ok. para 33 mm também me parece bem mas é questão de medires o passa-muros.

3 - a minha opinião é que venha até à base o mais perto disso possível. como sabes fiz a minha só com 20cm de altura e tenho o problema da queda de água do aquário para a coluna não retirar muito bem a gordura de suprefície. se a queda fôr maior a velocidade da água é maior e a eliminação da gordura também.

4 - o meu rebaixamento é de 7cm ... depois regulas a altura da água com a altura do pente.


Abraço,

P.S: depois se precisares de ajuda para montar a canalização avisa.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Quando fui á feira de Nuremberg vi lá um aqurio com uns 5 metros apenas com cardinais... devia ter uns 2.000 cardinais e era simplesmente brutal e hipnotizante como se movimentavam em cardume de um lado para o outro...

Estou mesmo a precisar de montar um aquario...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Quando fui á feira de Nuremberga vi lá um aqurio com uns 5 metros apenas com cardinais... devia ter uns 2000 cardinais e era simplesmente brutal e hipnotizante como se movimentavam em cardume de um lado para o outro...
> 
> Estou mesmo a precisar de montar um aquario...


Imagino... devia ser brutal!!!

Queres montar um aquário?
Não há-de faltar muito vais masá ajudar-me a alombar com bidons  :Smile:   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epá ... foi um prazer ter-vos cá. Aparecam quando quiserem e se tudo correr bem já sem a porcaria da praga ...
> 
> 1 - Vai depender da bomba de retorno. até 3000l/h - 25mm. Quanto mais largos foram maior vai ser o barulho. Já tive uma bomba de 5000l/h com furos de 33mm e dava na boa.
> O furo de retorno em 25mm sem dúvida se fôr maior vais esforçar a bomba e perder caudal.
> ...


Obrigado Rui!

Portanto está tudo ok com o meu desenho só tenho de mudar a altura da coluna seca. Se calhar até 5cm são suficientes, não? Depois controla-se como  pente...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu não tenho colunas secas. Tenho 2 a 3 furos de 50 mm por aquário.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu não tenho colunas secas. Tenho 2 a 3 furos de 50 mm por aquário.


Pois, era o que eu ia fazer até ter conhecimento deste sistema sem barulho e então alterei porque realmente é outra loiça...  :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Está brutal, Hugo!
Parabéns!
Eu tenho um sistema de coluna a que chamo semi-seca e que produz ruído zero. Baseia-se em dois furos. Um que capta junto à base e o outro com um tubo rígido acopulado que capta mais acima. Como a água segue quase toda pelo furo de baixo e a mangueira respectiva termina debaixo da superfície na sump, não existe ar no fluxo pelo que não há ruído.
A coluna semi-seca está sempre cheia de água até à altura da segunda saída (por onde segue um ligeiro fio de água mas que também não faz ruído). O facto da coluna estar cheia, diminui a queda de água do aquário tornando-a igualmente silenciosa. Claro que tens que usar uma válvula no tubo principal e calibrar a coisa porque caso contrário só por sorte acertarias a secção do tubo com o fluxo de retorno.
Mas nem tudo são rosas. Há dois defeitos relevantes:
1- Não haver ar a misturar-se com a água é perder uma zona importante para o tanque "respirar". No meu caso a consequência é uma queda de pH mais acentuada à noite. 
2 - O facto de teres a coluna cheia de água faz com que em caso de falha eléctrica o nível da sump suba muito mais do que seria normal o que no meu caso obriga a operar a dita sump, que é relativamente pequena, com o nível de água bastante baixo. 

Uma vantagem que verifiquei é que posso usar a coluna como refúgio auxiliar. Neste momento tenho lá um A. occelaris que nasceu cá em casa que provavelmente seria morto pelos pais se o colocasse no tanque principal.

Como referência tenho uma bomba de retorno de 3500 l/h e uso secçoes de 1/2 polegada na tubagem mas a tal válvula deve estar cerca de 50% fechada. 

Entretanto, quando for preciso alancar com bidons é só dizeres.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Está brutal, Hugo!
> Parabéns!
> Eu tenho um sistema de coluna a que chamo semi-seca e que produz ruído zero. Baseia-se em dois furos. Um que capta junto à base e o outro com um tubo rígido acopulado que capta mais acima. Como a água segue quase toda pelo furo de baixo e a mangueira respectiva termina debaixo da superfície na sump, não existe ar no fluxo pelo que não há ruído.
> A coluna semi-seca está sempre cheia de água até à altura da segunda saída (por onde segue um ligeiro fio de água mas que também não faz ruído). O facto da coluna estar cheia, diminui a queda de água do aquário tornando-a igualmente silenciosa. Claro que tens que usar uma válvula no tubo principal e calibrar a coisa porque caso contrário só por sorte acertarias a secção do tubo com o fluxo de retorno.
> Mas nem tudo são rosas. Há dois defeitos relevantes:
> 1- Não haver ar a misturar-se com a água é perder uma zona importante para o tanque "respirar". No meu caso a consequência é uma queda de pH mais acentuada à noite. 
> 2 - O facto de teres a coluna cheia de água faz com que em caso de falha eléctrica o nível da sump suba muito mais do que seria normal o que no meu caso obriga a operar a dita sump, que é relativamente pequena, com o nível de água bastante baixo. 
> 
> Uma vantagem que verifiquei é que posso usar a coluna como refúgio auxiliar. Neste momento tenho lá um A. occelaris que nasceu cá em casa que provavelmente seria morto pelos pais se o colocasse no tanque principal.
> ...


Olha outro... Mas a velha guarda (isto não soa lá muito bem eu sei...) está toda a voltar?

Óptimo, óptimo!!!  :SbOk: 

Nuno, a ideia da coluna seca que vou fazer é essa que dizes, só que vou ainda ter mais um 3º furo para backup. :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Esqueci me dizer que na minha opinião deves sempre dimensionar a coluna seca de forma a poderes meter lá as manápulas à vontade. A experiência demonstrou-me que de vez em quanto há que ir lá buscar qualquer coisa.
Exemplos: peixes (eu nao uso pente por me aumentar o ruido), ermitas, ophiurus, turbos... mesmo com pente, alguns artistas destes conseguem ir lá parar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim 10cm acjo que chega para meter lá as manápulas!

----------


## PedroPedroso

10 cm é curto, para mim fazia com 15cm.
tenho 10 cm na minha e é a rasca.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> 10 cm é curto, para mim fazia com 15cm.
> tenho 10 cm na minha e é a rasca.


Sim? vou então colocar 15cm  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Melhor do que aprender com os nossos erros é aprender com os dos outros.  :Coradoeolhos: 
Tenho menos de 10 cm e cada vez que tenho um stress desses é um sufoco.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Melhor do que aprender com os nossos erros é aprender com os dos outros.


Esse é o meu lema hoje em dia  :Big Grin: 
Os nossos erros saem um bocadito mais caros... eheh!

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Hugo

como te disse a minha coluna seca tem 10cm e tem 60cm de altura.
agora se fosse fazer de novo fazia uma coisa igual a do Carlos Mota que é bastante mais baixa, aliás não vejo vantagem nenhuma em ter 60cm mas são este erros que fazemos e podem ser evitados. qq coisa como 15cm acho que já é suficiente, mas pergunta ao Carlos que ele certamente te dirá. se for uma coisa igual os 15cm chegam pois é bastante baixa.

http://www.reefforum.net/f289/mota-s-reef-iii-19211/ 
post 15

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Hugo
> 
> como te disse a minha coluna seca tem 10cm e tem 60cm de altura.
> agora se fosse fazer de novo fazia uma coisa igual a do Carlos Mota que é bastante mais baixa, aliás não vejo vantagem nenhuma em ter 60cm mas são este erros que fazemos e podem ser evitados. qq coisa como 15cm acho que já é suficiente, mas pergunta ao Carlos que ele certamente te dirá. se for uma coisa igual os 15cm chegam pois é bastante baixa.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f289/mota-s-reef-iii-19211/ 
> post 15


Eu vi o do Mota, aliás tirei muitas ideias das montagens dele (isso não soa muito bem, mas ok  :Whistle: ) mas por exemplo, relativamente à altura da coluna seca (acho que temos de começar a mudar o nome porque de seca já não tem nada) há opiniões contraditórias...

O Rui diz que fez com 20cm e que nota que a gordura da água não sai tão bem e que se fosse hoje teria feito até baixo ou perto disso. O Mota tem com 15/20cm também...

Eu queria que ela não viesse totalmente até baixo para não ter de furar a estrutura de suporte, mas o aquário tem 65cm de altura, vamos imagina que eu faço com 50cm. Estmoas a falar já de um peso considerável sem qualquer sustentação... tenho medo daquilo e iria estar sempre a pensar no pior...

Acho que das duas uma: Ou vem até baixo para ter sustentação ou fica o mais pequena possível.

Não sei bem que fazer... :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Eu vi o do Mota, aliás tirei muitas ideias das montagens dele (isso não soa muito bem, mas ok ) mas por exemplo, relativamente à altura da coluna seca (acho que temos de começar a mudar o nome porque de seca já não tem nada) há opiniões contraditórias...
> 
> O Rui diz que fez com 20cm e que nota que a gordura da água não sai tão bem e que se fosse hoje teria feito até baixo ou perto disso. O Mota tem com 15/20cm também...
> 
> Eu queria que ela não viesse totalmente até baixo para não ter de furar a estrutura de suporte, mas o aquário tem 65cm de altura, vamos imagina que eu faço com 50cm. Estmoas a falar já de um peso considerável sem qualquer sustentação... tenho medo daquilo e iria estar sempre a pensar no pior...
> 
> Acho que das duas uma: Ou vem até baixo para ter sustentação ou fica o mais pequena possível.
> 
> Não sei bem que fazer...


Hugo ...

Faz só 10cm ... menos água na coluna seca. Menos peso na coluna, menos água a ir para a sump em caso de falha da bomba.

Mantêm os tubos como eu tenho (soltos) se cair lá alguma coisa tiras os tubos e apanhas tudo na boa.

e 40cm de altura chega prefeitamente para não teres aquele efeito da gordura no cimo. não te esquecas que eu tenho esse problema porque só tenho 20cm de altura.

Abraço,

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois mas mesmo 40cm, estamos a falar de 40x80x15. Ainda é muita fruta para não ter qualquer apoio por baixo...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas :Olá: ,




> Pois mas mesmo 40cm, estamos a falar de 40x80x15. Ainda é muita fruta para não ter qualquer apoio por baixo...


Correcção ...  :Coradoeolhos: 
40x80x10 = (como só vais ter metade da coluna com água) estamos a falar de menos de 16l de água.

Não faças 15 ... isso é imenso! Com a tubagem amovível como eu tenho apanhas qualquer coisa lá dentro com um camaroeiro nas calmas.

Ainda por cima aproveitas a tubagem (fixa) para ajudar a suster a coisa.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mesmo assim... faz-me confusão ter aqli "uma coisa" suspensa só com o silicone a segurar... Mas também com 80cm dá para colocar qualquer coisa a segurar ... entre os furos... :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: 




> ... só com o silicone a segurar


Só ????
Então e não te faz confusão ter o aquário colado "Só com o silicone a segurar"?????

A tracção ao silicone na coluna seca externa é bem mais pequena que a tracção a que o silicone está sujeito na cola dos vidros ...

Isso é estares a preocupar-te por nada! Se fôr bem feito aquilo não salta de lá para fora nem com a coluna seca cheia.

Além disso a tubagem que sai por baixo da coluna seca podes apoiá-la e fixá-la para ajudar a repartir o peso da coluna seca se estás assim tão preocupado.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Borges

O que conseguiste descobrir sobre os cardumes de cirurgiões?

Encontraste casos de sucesso?

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas 
> 
> 
> 
> Só ????
> Então e não te faz confusão ter o aquário colado "Só com o silicone a segurar"?????
> 
> A tracção ao silicone na coluna seca externa é bem mais pequena que a tracção a que o silicone está sujeito na cola dos vidros ...
> 
> ...


Pois entretanto lembrei-me de uma coisa: Posso sempre deixar a tábua de madeira que ficará por cima da estrutura mais comprida e furá-la. Sempre apoia mais a coluna seca!  :SbOk: 

Que espessura de esferovite recomendam?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Pois entretanto lembrei-me de uma coisa: Posso sempre deixar a tábua de madeira que ficará por cima da estrutura mais comprida e furá-la. Sempre apoia mais a coluna seca! 
> 
> Que espessura de esferovite recomendam?


1 cm chega perfeitamente. Em alternativa à esferovite podes sempre usar roof-mate ... aquele material azul.

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas o roofmate não é muito rígido? Até lá tenho muito disso na obra (e até esferovite mesmo mas muito denso), mas o esferovite é bem menos denso que o roofmate. 

A ideia não é que seja mais maleável para corrigir possíveis imperfeições da estrutura?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Acredita que depois de estar cheio de água, a tonelada e meia que lá vais ter chega e sobra para "malear" o roofmate.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Acredita que depois de estar cheio de água, a tonelada e meia que lá vais ter chega e sobra para "malear" o roofmate.


Sim? então meto roofmate ou mesmo EPS, que tenho lá na obra... :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu diria que roofmate é perfeito para o efeito e se já lá tens, óptimo.
EPS não sei o que é, desculpa.  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É esferovite próprio para construção. igual ao "normal" mas mais denso!

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ah, ok, então também dá, diria eu.  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Hugo :Olá: ,
Não consegues arranjar neoprene de pelo menos 6mm de espessura?...seria a melhor opção.
Roofmate não aconselho. Não se irá moldar mesmo com o peso.
Esferovite de 1cm poderá ser opção.

Qual é a espessura do vidro de fundo?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O vidro é de 15mm. Uma das razões para ter baixo a altura foi também a de poder ter o aquário em vidro de 15 e não de 18, que iria aumentar bastante o preço!

Queria era sem travamentos superiores. Só com francesas se fosse mesmo necessário!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Porque não fazes apenas o vidro de fundo com 19mm?

Acho pouca espessura no vidro de fundo para a massa de água que irás ter.

E sim, não tenhas dúvidas que vai ser mesmo necessário a colocação travas francesas.

O aquário vai pousar directamente na estrutura ou terá uma prancha sobre ela?


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Porque não fazes apenas o vidro de fundo com 19mm?
> 
> Acho pouca espessura no vidro de fundo para a massa de água que irás ter.
> 
> E sim, não tenhas dúvidas que vai ser mesmo necessário travas francesas.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Travas francesas até dão jeito. Já tive com e sem e até dão jeito para varias coisas, agora o trvamento central é que não quero.

O vidro de trás será igual ao da frente porque pelo que percebi a vidromoldura prefere fazer a coluna seca exterior, ou seja, o aquário é uma peça e a coluna outra.

Quanto à espessura, tenho total confiança na vidromoldura. Se eles dizem que 15mm chega, tenho confiança nisso! Já baixei para os 65cm de altura por indicação deles que assim já daria para fazer com 15mm.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

O vidro central evitas com certeza. Mas faz o travamento à francesa com a mesma espessura dos vidros.

Quanto à espessura do vidro de fundo...se eles te dão garantia tudo bem, há responsabilidade deles portanto estás mais tranquilo. Eu não o faria, claramente.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Mas faz o travamento à francesa com a mesma espessura dos vidros.


Isto é coisa que nunca percebi... A força que estas "tiras" sofrem são laterais e por isso até 5mm de vidro dava. Pensando hipoteticamente era como 2 pessoas estarem a puxar uma tira de vidro em sentidos opostos. Nunca a conseguiriam partir...

A mesma coisa se passa com o vidro que separa o aquário da coluna seca quando esta é cheia. Até 1mm de vidro chegava porque a pressão é igual dos 2 lados.

Igual para o vidro de fundo...

Mas sim eles fazem sempre estes 3 com a mesma espessura do aquário, por isso...


Quanto à " garantia" a garantia efectiva que me dão é a mesma que me dá qualquer loja que vende aquários ou seja zero! Se o aquário partir é sempre por culpa do proprietário. Não há garantias em aquários!

A "garantia" que a vidromoldura me dá é a garantia de vários anos a construir aquários (a maior parte aqui do forum) sem problemas (pelo menos que eu saiba)...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Isto é coisa que nunca percebi... A força que estas "tiras" sofrem são laterais e por isso até 5mm de vidro dava. Pensando hipoteticamente era como 2 pessoas estarem a puxar uma tira de vidro em sentidos opostos. Nunca a conseguiriam partir...
> 
> A mesma coisa se passa com o vidro que separa o aquário da coluna seca quando esta é cheia. Até 1mm de vidro chegava porque a pressão é igual dos 2 lados.
> 
> Igual para o vidro de fundo...
> 
> Mas sim eles fazem sempre estes 3 com a mesma espessura do aquário, por isso...
> 
> 
> ...



Não creio que estejas muito esclarecido relativamente a isto Hugo.


O vidro da coluna seca, onde a pressão exercida por ambos os lados é anulada, nada tem que ver com os vidros das travas francesas no que respeita a esforços.

Já vi muitas travas francesas partirem e sei porque partiram. As travas francesas servem para evitar a flexão do vidro dianteiro e traseiro, diminuindo-lhe a flecha conferindo-lhe muito mais resistência. 
Devem ser feitas da mesma espessura do vidro do aquário ou muito aproximada.

Relativamente à experiência do construtor, se não houver cálculos (e dúvido que haja), há uma enorme grau de relatividade. O teu aquário não é vulgar em aquários de recife caseiros.
Tens 1 metro de largura, o vidro de fundo (com 15mm) nos seus pontos médios, é muito mais frágil à queda de uma rocha ou um equipamento, do que se tivesses apenas 50 ou 60 cm de largura. (aqui depende também de como está apoiado, por isso te perguntei)

Mas não te quero convencer do contrário, apenas te alerto.

Faz uma pesquisa por outros foruns, reefcentral por exemplo, e verifica que vidro usaram para aquários de dimensão próxima do teu.

Já tive aquários de recifes com vidro de 10mm, de 12mm de 19mm e agora de 15mm, com travas centrais, sem travas, e agora com travas francesas. Sei qual foi o comportamento ao longo do tempo, percebi onde arrisquei mais ou menos.

E há garantia sim, na montagem de aquários. Qualquer boa loja especializada só nisso responsabiliza-se por danos causados pela falha na espessura ou colagem dos vidros. Já assisti, por exemplo, a casos de aquários com falhas de colagem, que abriram passado algum tempo e as lojas em questão responsabilizaram-se totalmente. Naturalmente, não se responsabilizam a vida toda do aquário. O aquário tem uma vida útil estimada e vai perdendo alguma resistência nas zonas de colagem. Mas há opções, que tomadas, minimizam as hipóteses de dano e prolongam a sua vida. 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> danos causados pela falha na espessura


Pois, e como é que provas isto? Não consegues! Vão-te dizer que foi uma rocha que caiu e partiu o vidro, que o aquário não estava nivelado, que lhe bateste com qualquer coisa, etc...

E tens razão, garantia há eu é que disse mal. a frase correcta é: Todas as casas que fazem aquários dão garantia, mas nenhuma a assume (a não ser pela relação estabelicida com o cliente).

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ainda acrescento, que devias colocar vidros de reforço no fundo do aquário por dentro. Tipo travas francesas, mas junto ao fundo, neste caso como colam lateralmente e no fundo 12 mm será suficiente.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim isso vai ter a aí até travas a unir os vidros traseiro e dianteiro!  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A folha de calculo aqui do forum indica uma espessura de 14.18 (15mm comercialmente) com um actor de segurança de 4,2 (mínimo recomendado é de 3,8).

Deflexao central na ordem dos 0,40mm e isto para aquário sem qualquer travamento!

Se mudar a altura para 70cm, já me recomenda uma espessura de 19mm e é curioso (ou talvez não) que foi a vidromoldura a recomendar os 65cm de altura para se poder usar vidro de 15mm.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Pois, e como é que provas isto? Não consegues! Vão-te dizer que foi uma rocha que caiu e partiu o vidro, que o aquário não estava nivelado, que lhe bateste com qualquer coisa, etc...
> 
> E tens razão, garantia há eu é que disse mal. a frase correcta é: Todas as casas que fazem aquários dão garantia, mas nenhuma a assume (a não ser pela relação estabelicida com o cliente).



No que respeita à falha na espessura, a resolução está mais no acto da concepção e cálculo e se quiseres ter a certeza, isso é matemático. Pede ajuda a uma empresa que faça esse cálculo, alguns engenheiros também o fazem. No entanto, não acho absolutamente necessário para um aquário dessas dimensões que o faças, ainda que tenha uma largura fora do normal. 
Ao encheres o aquário percebes facilmente os riscos que correrás com uma mera análise visual e podes tomar precauções ou não. Trata-se de querer arriscar ou não. De qualquer forma nenhum contrutor quer correr riscos, a não ser que não saiba onde se está a meter.

A questão da colagem é de fácil detecção se acontecer. Os vidro descolam pontualmente e se houver seriedade, quem construíu assume a responsabilidade.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> A folha de calculo aqui do forum indica uma espessura de 14.18 (15mm comercialmente) com um actor de segurança de 4,2 (mínimo recomendado é de 3,8).
> 
> Deflexao central na ordem dos 0,40mm e isto para aquário sem qualquer travamento!
> 
> Se mudar a altura para 70cm, já me recomenda uma espessura de 19mm e é curioso (ou talvez não) que foi a vidromoldura a recomendar os 65cm de altura para se poder usar vidro de 15mm.



Estamos a baralhar um pouco a discussão. Nunca me referi à altura do aquário, aí sei que não terás qualquer problema. Alertei sim, para o vidro de fundo e para a espessura das travas.

Se procurares pelo forum verificas que o meu anterior aquário tinha 75 cm de largura, 75cm altura e 215cm de comp, usei vidro de 19mm sem qualquer trava. O actual tem 65cm largura por 65cm altura e 220 de comprimento, com vidro 15mm e travas francesas, mesmo assim, é notório uma ligeira flexão no vidro, mas comporta-se muito bem. 
No entanto os teus 100cm de largura não ajudam e, insisto, porque depende disso, como pousa o teu aquário na estrutura?
É que se pousar apenas nos perfis é uma coisa e aí digo-te de caras que é pouca espessura, se pousar numa prancha não deverás ter problemas. Ainda assim eu fazia-o com mais espessura.


Cumprimento,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> A questão da colagem é de fácil detecção se acontecer. Os vidro descolam pontualmente e se houver seriedade, quem construíu assume a responsabilidade.


Sim, a colagem é muito mais fácil de emputar que o partir.

Os cálculos matemáticos são sempre em condilções "de laboratório" que nunca são as que um aquário tem na realidade. basta o aquário estar desnivelado 1mm para poder partir.

Basta que quando se acenta o aquário ficar uma areiazinha por baixo para poder rachar, só o facto da água estar em movimento já torna os calculos imprecisos.

Eu podia fazer este aquário em vidro de 10+10+10 e mesmo assim ele partir. Os cálculos matemáticos são uma base (e há a tal folha excel aqui no forum) mas não garantem nada a não ser que se projectou teoricamente a espessura correcta.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> É que se pousar apenas nos perfis é uma coisa


É uma coisa... mal feita! Este ou qualquer aquário!

Vou optar pelo esferovite, como recomendas! Era a minha primeira escolha também e também acho o wallmate muito rígido!  :Pracima: 


Eu até acho que preferia acrílico, mas para lá do preço, não conheço muita gente em PT com know-how suficiente para um aquário destes!
As 2 coisas conjugadas tiraram-me essa ideia da cabeça!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Os cálculos matemáticos são sempre em condições "de laboratório" que nunca são as que um aquário tem na realidade. basta o aquário estar desnivelado 1mm para poder partir.
> 
> Basta que quando se acenta o aquário ficar uma areiazinha por baixo para poder rachar, só o facto da água estar em movimento já torna os calculos imprecisos.
> 
> Eu podia fazer este aquário em vidro de 10+10+10 e mesmo assim ele partir. Os cálculos matemáticos são uma base (e há a tal folha excel aqui no forum) mas não garantem nada a não ser que se projectou teoricamente a espessura correcta.




Desculpa discordar Hugo, mas não é verdade. Os resultados são precisos e há factores que são tidos em conta na altura do cálculo, assim como para qualquer cálculo de engenharia civil na arquitectura, onde entram factores como o sismico ou o vento, com o seu grau de relatividade, mas há valores prováveis e médios.

E não, um desnível de 1 mm é absolutamente residual e não constitui qualquer problema, há valores de desníveis que tornam problemáticos os esforços causados pela massa de água nos vidros, mas não valores de 1mm. Assim como um grão de areia ou mesmo uma pequena pedra, não serão suficientes para provocar quebra do vidro, por isso se usa material moldável como suporte. Mas dificilmente se deixa uma pedrita que possa provocar dano por baixo do aquário.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É o tal factor de segurança! que deve ser no mínimo 3,8 e que neste aquário para vidro de 15mm vai até aos 4,1!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> É uma coisa... mal feita! Este ou qualquer aquário!


Depende, sempre tive os meus aquários, à semelhança do actual, assentes directamente em neoprene sobre os perfis, ficando com o vidro à vista.
Atenção que quando me referi ao estar assente na estrutura, obviamente, existindo sempre, entre esta e o vidro, um material resiliente.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Roofmate não aconselho. Não se irá moldar mesmo com o peso.


Paulo,  já tive roofmate como base de uma estrutura de cerca de 600 Kg (não era um aquário) e nivela perfeitamente, claro que há melhores soluções, sendo a esponja uma delas e a esferovite outra, mas quer o roofmate quer o floormate ajustam o suficiente para permitir o ajuste do áqua (claro está que estamos a falar de 2-3 mm e não de 2 ou 3 cm's).

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Paulo,  já tive roofmate como base de uma estrutura de cerca de 600 Kg (não era um aquário) e nivela perfeitamente, claro que há melhores soluções, sendo a esponja uma delas e a esferovite outra, mas quer o roofmate quer o floormate ajustam o suficiente para permitir o ajuste do áqua (claro está que estamos a falar de 2-3 mm e não de 2 ou 3 cm's).


De que tipo de estrutura estás a falar? Como assentava essa estrutura no roofmate?...Garantidamente, um aquário, que é um elemento onde o peso está *uniformemente distribuído* pela base (importante), não deforma uma prancha de roofmate. Se tiveres um desnível de 3mm ficarás na mesma com esse desnível e notarás na linha de água. A densidade da esferovite já é totalmente diferente. O comportamento do noeprene ainda é mais eficiente. 

O roofmate, assim como o floormate ou wallmate, que não é mais do que poliestireno extrudido, apresenta características, exactamente opostas aquelas que lhe estão a tentar dar, nomeadamente no que toca à sua GRANDE resistência à compressão, entre outras, mas não quero estar a tornar isto numa conversa demasiado técnica. :Coradoeolhos: 

(Desculpa Bruno, editei sem querer o teu post, não sei se lhe retirei alguma coisa)

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

A distribuição era mais ou menos uniforme, estamos a falar de pipas de 400-500 litros de vinho ( :Big Grin: ) que estavam assentes sobre estruturas de ferro, estruturas essas rectangulares na base, com 5 ou 6 travessas longitudinais; lembro-me do meu avô me moer a cabeça para garantir que estavam sempre perfeitamente equilibradas.
Tal como disse, o roofmate não é a solução perfeita, ou pelo menos não é a melhor, mas também me lembro que desde que começámos a usar o roofmate (naquele caso floormate) na quinta, conseguimos melhores equilíbrios (até começarmos a provar o vinho  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  ).

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> A distribuição era mais ou menos uniforme, estamos a falar de pipas de 400-500 litros de vinho () que estavam assentes sobre estruturas de ferro, estruturas essas rectangulares na base, com 5 ou 6 travessas longitudinais; lembro-me do meu avô me moer a cabeça para garantir que estavam sempre perfeitamente equilibradas.
> Tal como disse, o roofmate não é a solução perfeita, ou pelo menos não é a melhor, mas também me lembro que desde que começámos a usar o roofmate (naquele caso floormate) na quinta, conseguimos melhores equilíbrios (até começarmos a provar o vinho  ).


Está explicado, sendo estruturas de perfis, a superfície de contacto com o roofmate é muito menor e é o suficiente para o "esmagar" na zona onde exerce maior pressão, no caso de um vidro, onde toda a sua superfície coincide com a superfície que recebe a carga, isso não acontecerá. 

Mas se com o roofmate se consegue melhor vinho, pode ser que também se consiga melhor aquário :yb624: . 

Oh Hugo, se conseguires nivelar isso bem no "tosco", arrisca no roofmate que dá boa colheita!


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Oh Hugo, se conseguires nivelar isso bem no "tosco", arrisca no roofmate que dá boa colheita!


Acho que o truque está mesmo aqui, no melhor ajuste possível em tosco.  :Smile: 
Quando estiver tudo pronto, o Hugo convida a malta e eu levo o vinho.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Desejoso estou eu de convidar a malta toda para uma patoscada... :yb620: 

Paulo, onde, com quanta espessura e a que valores é que arranjas o neoprene? :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Hugo, no meu aquário coloquei neoprene em fita com a largura exacta do perfil, 40mm de largura, a espessura foi de 6mm. Colei-o com uns pingos de silicone directamente no perfil apenas para não deslocar na altura de pousar o aquário.
 Não me lembro exactamente dos preços mas não é caro, creio não ter gasto mais de 30/40€ em neoprene.

Às vezes o mais complicado é encontrar o neoprene, no Porto comprava na *Casa TOTI* e, posteriormente, quando deixaram de ter a loja, no armazem de revenda. Aí para baixo não sei. Informa-te com um construtor. Procura uma casa especializada em materiais de construção ou drogaria especializada.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Voltando um pouco atrás, e porque estou a ultimar a encomenda dos aquários: qual acham que seria um tamanho aceitável para o refúgio, tendo em conta o pouco espaço que tenho?

Algo em torno de 60x30x30? E já agora a mesma medida para o aquário de quarentena... Um por baixo de outro, era o que tinha pensado! :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não dá para fazeres o aquário de quarentena um pouco maior? 

Parece-me pequeno para peixes de maior "porte".


Quanto ao refúgio, pessoalmente não gosto. Cuidado com a "manutenção" que um refúgio obriga, já vi certos casos em que o refúgio era mais fonte de poluição do aquário, do que algo benéfico.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não dá para fazeres o aquário de quarentena um pouco maior? 
> 
> Parece-me pequeno para peixes de maior "porte".
> 
> 
> Quanto ao refúgio, pessoalmente não gosto. Cuidado com a "manutenção" que um refúgio obriga, já vi certos casos em que o refúgio era mais fonte de poluição do aquário, do que algo benéfico.


Pois, não tenho muito espaço... é difícil que seja muito maior... só o colocando em baixo no chão, mas depois torna mais difícil a manutenção, sobretudo as descargas após lá ter alguma coisa em quarentena... :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Quanto ao refúgio, pessoalmente não gosto. Cuidado com a "manutenção" que um refúgio obriga, já vi certos casos em que o refúgio era mais fonte de poluição do aquário, do que algo benéfico.


Pois....

Já tirei medidas para a frente e para trás e não consigo arranjar espaço para o refúgio, pelo menos como o tinha pensado que era da água cair por gravidade deste para o aquário principal e não usar bombas. Não consigo mesmo colocar um aquário, por muito pequeno que seja, acima do nível do tanque principal.

Posto isto, das duas uma:

1- Elimino o refúgio (e mais uma bomba o que não é mau de todo)
2- Coloco o refúgio com a saída da água para a sump/caixa e não directamente para o aquário principal.


A minha ideia com o refúgio era sobretudo "alimentar" o tanque principal com "comida natural viva" que sempre se cria nos refúgios por um lado, e por outro poder fazer crescer macroalgas e outras "coisas" para filtrar, já que tenciono não ter DSB no tanque principal.

O que acham?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

e outra coisa: como fazer a manutenção da quarentena?

Ou seja, quando não há lá nada, o aquário está vazio, ok, mas quando está, como se processa a filtragem por exemplo?

A ideia é que esteja totalmente fora do sistema principal, certo?!
Um filtro de chão? Mas não estaria colonizado....
Deixo materias filtrantes (?!?!) na sump e depois uso-as na quarentena?

Como é que deve/pode se feita esta manutenção?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Hugo

Na minha óptica, um aquário de quarentena deve ser o mais estéril possível.
O que eu quero dizer, é que entre quarentenas, o aquário deverá ser muito bem limpo, de modo a não existir surpresas...
Isto penso eu...

Mas há quem use decoração artificial no mesmo. (Estou-me a lembrar do chingchai)

Podes consultar o membro 'Jorge Neves', pois faz quarentena aos peixes e ajudar-te-á com certeza.

Em todo o caso aqui fica um link que te pode ajudar...

http://www.reefforum.net/f4/quarente...90/#post156939

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> e outra coisa: como fazer a manutenção da quarentena?
> 
> Ou seja, quando não há lá nada, o aquário está vazio, ok, mas quando está, como se processa a filtragem por exemplo?
> 
> A ideia é que esteja totalmente fora do sistema principal, certo?!
> Um filtro de chão? Mas não estaria colonizado....
> Deixo materias filtrantes (?!?!) na sump e depois uso-as na quarentena?
> 
> Como é que deve/pode se feita esta manutenção?


Hugo, se me permites a colherada, diria que um aquário de quarentena deveria ter um filtro interior lento e uma bomba que promovesse uma boa agitação à superfície para maximizar a oxigenacão. A possibilidade de teres um circuito com UV também deveria ser considerada. Quanto ao filtro interior, era capaz de aderir à moda e meter siporax. Teria um pouco disso na sump devidamente colonizado e passaria para a quarentena quando necessário. Talvez usasse carvão lá dentro em complemento ou então num saco de rede numa zona de maior turbulência. 
Na posição em que tens o aqua não te será difícil fazeres tpas diárias de 10 litros (=20%).
Acho que assim safas-te sem problemas.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, se me permites a colherada, diria que um aquário de quarentena deveria ter um filtro interior lento e uma bomba que promovesse uma boa agitação à superfície para maximizar a oxigenacão. A possibilidade de teres um circuito com UV também deveria ser considerada. Quanto ao filtro interior, era capaz de aderir à moda e meter siporax. Teria um pouco disso na sump devidamente colonizado e passaria para a quarentena quando necessário. Talvez usasse carvão lá dentro em complemento ou então num saco de rede numa zona de maior turbulência. 
> Na posição em que tens o aqua não te será difícil fazeres tpas diárias de 10 litros (=20%).
> Acho que assim safas-te sem problemas.


Claro que permito a colherada!!!
Sobretudo a nível de backups, segurança, paciência  e afins, és um mestre para mim!  :tutasla:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Entretanto este FDS, lá fui revolver o que para lá tinha a nível de aqúarios e o resultado nem foi mau de todo:



Portanto, tenho ali a sump, que nao penso alterar. Tenho alí o aquário mais pequeno que será a quarentena (não é o mario simplesmente porque o de 60cm já tem uma divisória e também 10cm não fará a diferença...

O outro aquário (o de 60) usarei para o que der. Agora o que será melhor?

1 - Usar este aquário para refugio, não a trabalhar por gravidade, como está no desenho conceptual, mas ligado directamente à sump?

2 - Fazer o refúgio naquela área maior da sump (como tinha no meu anterior aquário) e usar este aquário para caixa de decantação (a colocar antes da sump para recolher a sujidade)?

3 - Utilizá-lo para um intermédio de quarentena, ou para colocar um peixe agredido, ou para colocar um casal em desova, etc... A ideia seria este aquário estar +/- vazio (talvez apenas uma rocha para se refugiar ou algo assim), mas sempre com água do sistema e a água sempre a passar por lá. Um peixe saído da quarentena, poderia ficar aqui ainda uns dias para se habituar à água que vai apanhar, mas ainda sem o stress do aquário principal. O mesmo para um casal em desova ou um peixe que esteja a levar pancada, ou assim... Não sei... :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo, diria que a escolha entre 1, 2 e 3 depende acima de tudo da forma como prevês gerir o sistema. 
Se vais querer aumentar gradualmente a população de peixes, iria para quarentena. Se vai entrar mais ou menos tudo duma vez para não haver agressividade para os mais recentes, aí iria para refúgio. Se fosse ter palhaços, mandarins ou bangais, ficava com o tanque para reprodução/criação.

Mas o melhor será seres flexível. Os meus palhaços demoraram 4 anos a decidirem-se a desovar. Teria sido uma parvoíce destinar-lhes um tanque desde o início.

Ou seja: assumindo que vais meter a maior os peixes no primeiro ano do tanque, eu apostava primeiro em quarentena/hospital.
Estabilizado o número de peixes, montaria um refúgio no tanque mas sem areia: bare bottom com chaeto. Finalmente se um casal se decidice a desovar era só retirar o novelo de chaeto, sifonar o fundo e teria o tal tanque de desova ou criação.

Importante: monta a coisa de forma a poderes controlar bem a o fluxo de água do sistema que por lá passa, podendo, caso queiras (quarentena) tornar o tanque independente.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

boas, desde já venho felicitar-lhe pelo seu enorme projecto , se tiver dificuldade com as ligações dos tubos etc. basta ligar que eu tou aqui perto, em relação áo gerador eolico que tá a pensar montar também posso dar umas dicas muito uteis.

tlm: 915297466

cumps: Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem, depois do excelente encontro de Sábado, vou mesmo avançar de vez com a encomenda do Aquário e deopis de ver os aquários que vimos, tirei algumas ideias e cheguei as estas medidas:


e os furos:



Estou com uma dúvida relativamente à circulação onde pedida a vossa ajuda:

Com este aquário não vou conseguir ter bombas no vidro da direita (que será de exposição) nem vortech ou similares no vidro da coluna seca... A questão é: onde raio vou eu colocar circulação, sendo que tenho uma polario de 20k/l que comprei a bom preço em 2ª mão (mas se calhar não o devia ter feito por querer ter pouca rocha...).

Lembro-me do Carlos Mota ter no aquário anterior ao actual colocado as Tunze dentro da coluna seca, fazendo furos no vidro divisório e aquilo estava um mimo, porque escondia as bombas. Feito parvo esqueci-me de falar com ele sobre isto no Sábado  :SbEnerve3: . É que também para lá tenho umas 2 ou 3 tunze (se é que ainda trabalham  :yb665: ). só tenho "medo" que o furo para a tunze não fique totalmente estanque e inviabilize a coluna seca se a água entrar por esse furo para a coluna seca...

O melhor que consigo imaginar é colocar vortech no vidro de trás, mas elas não são direccionáveis, por isso não sei...  :Admirado: 

Como é que fariam?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Já te respondi a essa pergunta. Lê neste mesmo thread um pouco mais atrás.

Duas Vortech no vidro trazeiro uma de cada lado e a polário mesmo no meio.

Os furos é que acho demasiado grandes. 50mm????

Precisas mesmo disso tudo?

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> Já te respondi a essa pergunta. Lê neste mesmo thread um pouco mais atrás.
> 
> Duas Vortech no vidro trazeiro uma de cada lado e a polário mesmo no meio.
> 
> Os furos é que acho demasiado grandes. 50mm????
> 
> Precisas mesmo disso tudo?
> ...


 
Eu sei que já tinhas dito isso e eu anotei  :SbOk: 
A questão é que como quero fazer o aquascaping não vou poder ter a polario no meio...  :Admirado: 

Julgo que a única posição onde vou conseguir esconder a polario é no vidro da coluna seca...

E 2 vortech no vidro traseiro são suficientes? :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Hugo,

Conheço aquários que fizeram uma "caixa estanque", dentro da coluna seca, para colocar uma vortech. Se reparares, é só arranjar 4 peças de acrilico e consegues fazer isso a baixo custo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> Conheço aquários que fizeram uma "caixa estanque", dentro da coluna seca, para colocar uma vortech. Se reparares, é só arranjar 4 peças de acrilico e consegues fazer isso a baixo custo.


hummm interessante. Acho que estou a visualizar a coisa e faz sentido.

Tens links ou imagens disso? :Olá:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Qualquer coisa tipo isto:



Não está mal pensado não... Se bem que aqui é para fora do aquário, mas a ideia é a mesma!

Em termos de circulação eu precisaria do quê? 2 Mp60?  :EEK!: 

e eu ainda reclamava do preço das tunze "na minha altura"... :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> E 2 vortech no vidro traseiro são suficientes?


Boas!

No meu aqua tenho as laterias também com 1 metro e coloquei a colona seca de 50 cm ao centro de uma da lateral direita!

No espaço que sobra coloque então as bombas!

Eu tenho 2 vortech mp60 (ambas no mesmo lado), numa das laterais e fazem um circulação excelente, mesmo a trabalharem a 75%!

E o meu aqua tem 200x100x85!

cumps

O teu projecto está com otimo aspecto!Força!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> No meu aqua tenho as laterias também com 1 metro e coloquei a colona seca de 50 cm ao centro de uma da lateral direita!
> 
> No espaço que sobra coloque então as bombas!
> 
> Eu tenho 2 vortech mp60 (ambas no mesmo lado), numa das laterais e fazem um circulação excelente, mesmo a trabalharem a 75%!
> 
> E o meu aqua tem 200x100x85!
> ...


2x mp60? Xisca...  :Admirado:  Não devo ter isso tão cedo... Já uma deve ser complicado...

Independentemente disso o meu aqua terá praticamente as dimensões do teu e por isso é sempre bom ouvir/ler/ver experiências...

Como fizeste no teu não é má ideia de todo mas se fosse usar mesmo 2 vortech no meu, qual seria a melhor colocação para elas. Genericamente onde deve ser colocadas as vortech? junto da superficie ou no meio da altura?... :Admirado: 

Podia fazer igual. Algo deste género e colocar uma vortech de cada lado da coluna seca. Acho uma solução mais "natural" que andar a fazer caixas para as vortech dentro da coluna que dizem?):


Ou mesmo juntar a coluna seca atrás... Qual seria a melhor solução para a(s) Vortech(s)?  :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Faz um "T" no topo (caixa da coluna seca) para teres maior suprefície de captação.

As Vortech deverão ser colocadas a 1/4 do topo.

Abraços,

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas ,
> 
> Faz um "T" no topo (caixa da coluna seca) para teres maior suprefície de captação.
> 
> As Vortech deverão ser colocadas a 1/4 do topo.
> 
> Abraços,


Boas, Matemática não é o meu forte, mas em 60cm quanto é 1/4?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas, Matemática não é o meu forte, mas em 60cm quanto é 1/4?


 :Confused: 

60 cm / 4 = 15 cm , portanto 15 cm's abaixo do topo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Faz um "T" no topo (caixa da coluna seca) para teres maior suprefície de captação.


Boa Rui, obrigado!  :SbOk: 


Relativamente à tua questão sobre os furos de 50. Eu sempre usei furos de 50, sempre preferi fazer a coisa "por cima" e nunca tive problemas, mas eu sempre fui apologista de forte movimentação no retorno, ao contrário de outras correntes.

Contudo, hoje em dia e com a preocupação latente dos custos da electricidade, é também verdade que gasta menos electricidade bombas de circulação no aquário que bombas de retorno, embora seja mais caro tipicamente e menos estético. Eu tenho lá uma Ocean Runner 3500 que foi a bomba que sempre usei para retorno, mas estou a pensar deixar de usar porque aquilo gasta imenso...

Se diminuir o retorno já poderia colocar furos mais pequenos, mas a questão é: Tenho alguma vantagem/desvantagem em ter os furos mais pequenos, sendo que irie sempre controlar o fluxo de descida com a torneira? :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: , 




> Boa Rui, obrigado! 
> 
> 
> Relativamente à tua questão sobre os furos de 50. Eu sempre usei furos de 50, sempre preferi fazer a coisa "por cima" e nunca tive problemas, mas eu sempre fui apologista de forte movimentação no retorno, ao contrário de outras correntes.
> 
> Contudo, hoje em dia e com a preocupação latente dos custos da electricidade, é também verdade que gasta menos electricidade bombas de circulação no aquário que bombas de retorno, embora seja mais caro tipicamente e menos estético. Eu tenho lá uma Ocean Runner 3500 que foi a bomba que sempre usei para retorno, mas estou a pensar deixar de usar porque aquilo gasta imenso...
> 
> Se diminuir o retorno já poderia colocar furos mais pequenos, mas a questão é: Tenho alguma vantagem/desvantagem em ter os furos mais pequenos, sendo que irie sempre controlar o fluxo de descida com a torneira?


 
Pois é ... 3500 litros é a minha bomba e tenho furos de 25mm e chega e ainda sobra ...

Vantagens de furos mais pequenos.

Preço da tubagem e torneiras.
"Mais" vidro no fundo.
Coluna seca mais estreita (menos peso que é uma coisa que te preocupa)
Menos barulho.

Se queres fazer maior o barulho também não se deverá sentir com o sistema que uso, mas 50mm não achas demais quando 25mm dão para uma bomba de 3500l/h a 1m de altura?

Além disso no retorno para perderes o menos possível na bomba a secção interna do tubo de retorno deverá ser igual à da saída da bomba.

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A questão do menor custo da tubagem/mangueira, faz todo sentido...  :SbOk: 

Relativamente aos furs de 25, devo pedir de 25mm ou devo pedir 10'' ou como é que funciona?

É que depois a tubagem é toda em pulgadas normalmente!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pede em mm que os passa muros são todos em mm.

Se não queres fazer de 25mm faz de 33mm que sempre te dá para uma RedDragon de 5000l/h (silenciosa ...)

Tamanhos dos passa-muros (passa-paredes): 25, 33, 40, 50mm.

O furo de retorno é que recomendo mesmo que seja de 25 mm.

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vou fazer de 25 tanto a saída como o retorno. Com este sistema dos 3 tubos de saída e um deles estar em sifão, também acredito que a quantidade de água a sair seja superior a simplesmente um furo de 25.

A propósito de retorno e circulação estive a pensar melhor nisso e fiquei um pouco preocupado em como irei movimentar a zona da vista lateral. Não sei bem que usar ali porque uma bomba ali fica feio (mesmo uma Vortech).

Lembrei-me então de usar o retorno para ter ali alguma movimentação. Algo assim:



Colocava uma MP60 no vidro de cá (coluna seca), o retorno para o vidro oposto, e dpeois complectava a zona do meio com mais uma ou duas bombas.

O único problema que vejo nesta situação é que quando a bomba de retorno não funcionar, a água vai descer-me até o furo de retorno e não até ao limite da coluna seca, pelo que tenho de ter limite na sump para esse volume de água.

Que dizem?  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

hugo o meu conçelho em relação áos furos, na (parte teorica) será 2 furos de 50mm na queda e um de 25 no retorno.
na (parte prática) as medidas serão 2 furos de 52mm e um de 27mm, digo isto para os passamuros não entrarem muito justos.
com estas medidas os passamuros entram bem,
em relação á distançia entre furos acho que o melhor que tens a fazer é fazer os dursos primeiro e depois ver a distançia que dá entre furos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

em relação á coluna seca concordo com a opinião do pedro!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A questao de fazer um "T" (em vez de chegar a coluna seca a um dos cantos), é que não me deixa espaço para colocar a vortech a meio do aquário., ficaria apenas com cerca de 30cm de cada lado. Chegando para uma das pontas (traseira, neste caso) permite-me ficar com mais espaço para bombas e afins!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bom, com o aquário a caminho, e com a ajuda deste tópico, finalmente decidi-me pela iluminação.

Será em Leds, com este aspecto:



70 XM-L brancos (ou será amarelos... :yb620: )
35 XM-E Blue
35 XP-E Royal blue

Para já, sem qualquer lente, contudo é possível que mais tarde compre lentes para a(s) fila(s) mais exteriores.

Outra novidade é o "Sarilhuino"  :yb624: 

O Sarilhuino será o controlador que estou a preparar, não só das luzes mas de tudo o resto, baseado num PIC Arduino. A minha ideia é que o Sarilhuino:

- Controle o ligar/desligar/dimm das luzes.
- Faça a reposição de água automaticamente, com base em boias de nível e bombas doseadoras.
- Faça as trocas de água de forma totalmente automática, com base em boias de nível, bombas e electrovalvulas.
- Controlo da temperatura, com base em sensores de temperatura e ventoinhas/AC.
- Controlo de PH, ORP e Salinidade, com registo em base de dados.
- Pretendo igualmente que qualquer equipamento de 220V que seja necessário no aquário, possa ser controlado electronicamente via Arduino/PC.
- Terei ainda uma câmara IP que transmitirá video 24/7 via internet.
- Alguns parâmetros serão automaticamente registados numa BD para consulta igualmente via internet, nomeadamente temperatura, PH, ORP e Salinidade.


...Muitas coisa, para ir fazendo... Por enquanto vou-me entretendo com a programação das boias de nível que é o material que já tenho. :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Genericamente onde deve ser colocadas as vortech? junto da superficie ou no meio da altura?...


Boas!

As MP60 não podem ser colocadas a 15cm da superficie, senão deitam agua para fora do aqua....só para verem a potÊncia das bichas!

Tenho uma a meio da coluna e outra ligeiramnte mais acima do meio(por causa do layout e para fazer mais circulaçao superficial) e essa por vezes já manda uns pingos fora....

Quanto à coluna, creio que 50 cm são mais que suficientes....

È uma questão de passares por cá e veres in loco!

cumps

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Quanto ao problema da água em falha de energia não tens que te preocupar.

No tubo de retorno fazes um furo imediatamente abaixo da linha de água em qualquer zona do tubo que queiras.
Assim quando faltar a electricidade a água começa a descer e quando entrar ar por esse furo o tubo desferra e a água pára. Funciona mesmo.

Quanto às boias de nível falaste noutro tópico em teres três boias de nível como segurança. 

Podes fazer como eu em que a 3ª boia de nível é o tempo ...

Aquilo que faço é nem ter 3ª mas sim só 2ª boia de nível. Trabalha até determinado nível mais um 5 minutos de tempo. Se mesmo assim tudo falhar ainda tenho um furo que vai directo para o esgoto em todos os depósitos. SUMP, água Osmose, água salinizada, etc ...

Abraços,

----------


## Luis Santos

> Bom, com o aquário a caminho, e com a ajuda deste tópico, finalmente decidi-me pela iluminação.
> 
> Será em Leds, com este aspecto:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 XM-L brancos (ou será amarelos...)
> 35 XM-E Blue
> 35 XP-E Royal blue
> ...


Boas hugo , visto que vais iluminar só com leds ,aconcelho,vivamente a pores lentes nos leds para a luz chegar mesmo lá abaixo . :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas hugo , visto que vais iluminar só com leds ,aconcelho,vivamente a pores lentes nos leds para a luz chegar mesmo lá abaixo .


 
Agora é sem lentes (e também ainda não há lentes específicas para XM-L, embora sejam iguais às dos XP-G) depois meço PAR e logo vejo o que tenho!

Relativamente às lentes, em conversa com o Nuno Prazeres, falámos sobre a possibilidade de poder não haver ainda lentes para os XM-L por causa da temperatura. Uma lente, sobretudo estas da Cree, irá sempre diminuir a dissipação do calor que o led emite, e como o XM-L é muito "puxado", pode ser por isso que não ha lentes...

É uma ideia, que faz algum sentido mas só uma ideia!


Depois de medir par logo vejo o que faço! :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Acho que medir o PAR será sempre o primeiro passo. Uma das coisas interessantes dos leds é que quando os montamos sem lentes ficamos sempre com este upgrade na manga.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo...

Quando puderes passa cá em casa para veres os leds com lentes de 60 e 40. Sinceramente pelo que tenho visto do meu, acho que devias colocar pelo menos lentes de 60 no aquário se vais ter 60 de altura.

Quanto a medir o PAR, alguem tem um aparelho para medir isso? Estou curioso em saber o que tenho no meu sistema...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu imagino que sim, que com lentes, e com o espaçamento entre leds que vou ter, que com lentes (pelo menos nas filas mais exteriores) a luz ficará melhor e sem efeito spot.

De qualquer forma pelo que sei, ainda não há lentes próprias para XM-L, apesar dos leds serem em tamanho iguais aos XP-G...

Como diz o Nuno a vantagem deste sistema é que se pode alterar a qualquer momento!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O que tenciono fazer a nível de reposição e TPA's é sumariamente descrito neste boneco que fiz:



Nas boias vamos supor que o valor 0 é com a boia para cima e o valor 1 com a boia para baixo.

As Boias B2 limitam sempre, quando em valor 1, os níveis ideias na sump e são a 1ª redundância.
As Boias B1, controlam quando devo fazer reposição ou parar a TPA.
As boias B3, são a 2ª redundância e do lado das bombas.

Começando com níveis ideias tempos sempre:
B1= 0
B2 = 1
B3 = 0

Para além das boias e como o Rui também sugeriu, pode-se (e deve-se) ainda controlar o tempo. Se por exemplo eu sei que a reposição demora 2 minutos, posso controlar que a bomba só liga durante 2 minutos, independentemente do estado das boias.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo,

Quanto a mudas automáticas a melhor solução que li é a seguinte:
1 - se tens ali o esgoto furas a sump no nível máximo de altura de água com bomba de retorno parada de forma a que toda a água que puseres a mais origine a correspondente saída do excesso por essa via perfeitamente passiva.
2 - pressupondo que a sump leva por exemplo 200 litros e que vais mudar 100, paras as bombas de retorno e o nível de água da sump fica mesmo à pele com o buraco do esgoto.
3 - fazes entrar a água nova lentamente junto ao fundo (com uma bomba de 300 litros/hora aquilo quase não gera agitação e o processo toma 20 minutos).

Agora pensarás: mas assim parte da água nova vai parar ai esgoto.

Ora aí é que está a beleza da coisa. Se a sump for altinha e tiver um volume francamente maior do da muda, como a temperatura da nova água estará uns bons graus abaixo da do tanque, mantem-se junto ao fundo praticamente não se misturando com a outra desde que a agitação seja pequena.

Podes simular a experiência antes de encher o sistema usando um corante benigno. Se não funcionar usarás o sistema de boia mas o furo na sump é um seguro de último recurso pelo que, mesmo com soluções de controlo activo, parece-me sempre bom ter este último recurso não vá alguma coisa falhar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo,
> 
> Quanto a mudas automáticas a melhor solução que li é a seguinte:
> 1 - se tens ali o esgoto furas a sump no nível máximo de altura de água com bomba de retorno parada de forma a que toda a água que puseres a mais origine a correspondente saída do excesso por essa via perfeitamente passiva.
> 2 - pressupondo que a sump leva por exemplo 200 litros e que vais mudar 100, paras as bombas de retorno e o nível de água da sump fica mesmo à pele com o buraco do esgoto.
> 3 - fazes entrar a água nova lentamente junto ao fundo (com uma bomba de 300 litros/hora aquilo quase não gera agitação e o processo toma 20 minutos).
> 
> Agora pensarás: mas assim parte da água nova vai parar ai esgoto.
> 
> ...


Nuno, para mim o furo na sump não é um último recurso, é o primeiro! É que esse para falhar, só mesmo o furo entopir e a probabilidade disso aocntecer é infima.  :SbOk: 

Como em tudo, o mais simples normalmente é o melhor e aqui também. A programação e a automação são giras e tal, mas o mais simples garante qualquer avaria da "electrónica".  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

São 20h, já jantei e apetece-me palpitar enquanto vejo a Copa América  :SbSourire2: 

Bom, já há algum tempo que faço TPA's automáticas.
Tem falhas, nomeadamente na arquitectura da sump que apenas me deixa retirar 10L sem desferrar a bomba de retorno. Como tal, tenho que desligar as bombas para fazer os 30L...

Tirando isso tudo corre bem.

Para retirar a água suja, uso uma bomba Tunze 9/12V. A ela tenho um tubo de micro-rega 1/4" (6mm) que percorre ~6m até ao tubo de esgoto do lavatório do WC.

Para repor a água salgada limpa, uso uma bomba Tunze 9/12V. A ela tenho um tubo de micro-rega 1/4" (6mm) que percorre ~6m até à sump.
O sensor de osmoregulação tem também a função de parar a reposição de água salgada limpa. Como medida preventiva, tenho uma bóia de limite máximo acima deste sensor. 

*O que aconselho é que sempre que possível, deixem as bóias de segurança com passagem de corrente.* 
Passo a explicar.

Deixar sempre um input a High.
Assim, caso o fio se parta ou desaparte, o sistema dá sinal de alarme.

Assim, não é necessário esperar até ao dia do acidente para se perceber que a bóia estava apenas a enfeitar e que não foi accionada.

É o que se aplica em qualquer máquina industrial. Os Inputs dos sensores estão a High... exemplos: botoneiras de emergência, fins-de-curso, barreiras de segurança...

Eu mesmo tenho um episódio que me aconteceu recentemente com o COADAS (LOGO! Siemens).

Cheguei a casa e verifiquei que tinha o nível da sump abaixo do nível.
Olhei para o PLC e pareceu-me faltar qualquer coisa (1x luz verde), mas não fui logo ao 'livro'...
Coloquei o PLC em modo 'Manutenção' e dei ordem para repor água salgada... nada...
Mau...
Liguei o PC e foi então que me apercebi que o Input da bóia de limite máximo estava a Low...
Mau...
Abri a caixa do COADAS e foi quando me apercebi que o fio do Input se tinha desoldado...pois tenho o Led verde e o Input, ligados a um fio (geometria desta coisa é tipo 'lambda' do alfabeto grego...) e foi aqui que se desoldou...

Voltei a soldar o fio 'et voilá'... osmoregulação a funcionar de novo...

Eu até me esqueci que o PLC tem uma tabela de IO's.... nem era preciso ligar o PC...

Ficam algumas dicas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Muito bom. Eu tenho uma coisa parecida mas com um relay. Se alguma coisa falha o relay que está em high comuta e liga um alarme. Pensei ligar esse alarme sonoro a uma pilha mas nesse caso aquilo buzinaria sempre que faltasse a luz.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa noite
> 
> São 20h, já jantei e apetece-me palpitar enquanto vejo a Copa América 
> 
> Bom, já há algum tempo que faço TPA's automáticas.
> Tem falhas, nomeadamente na arquitectura da sump que apenas me deixa retirar 10L sem desferrar a bomba de retorno. Como tal, tenho que desligar as bombas para fazer os 30L...
> 
> Tirando isso tudo corre bem.
> 
> ...


Obriado pela intervenção Pedro  :SbOk3: 

Se bem percebo o que dizes é basicamente tentar ter as boias sempre com corrente e activá-las quando perdem a corrente, é isto?

Mas há casos onde é complicado... só se virarmos as boias ao contrário... :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Obriado pela intervenção Pedro 
> 
> Se bem percebo o que dizes é basicamente tentar ter as boias sempre com corrente e activá-las quando perdem a corrente, é isto?
> 
> Mas há casos onde é complicado... só se virarmos as boias ao contrário...


Nas boias que uso, o elemento boiador sai e pode ser montado no eixo ficando o anterior lado de baixo, virado para cima. Isso vai inverter a acção da boia e não tens que mudar a fixação dela.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Nas boias que uso, o elemento boiador sai e pode ser montado no eixo ficando o anterior lado de baixo, virado para cima. Isso vai inverter a acção da boia e não tens que mudar a fixação dela.


ahhhhhhh eu bem me parecia!

Ainda outro dia estava a falar disso com o João, que me lembrava que dava para inverter.

É isso mesmo!

Então a ideia é ter sempre corrente a passar = activo, numa situação normal e assim podemos com leds/buzzers/etc alertar se a boia deixar de ter corrente!

Bem visto!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Eu por acaso não tenho isso montado assim. Mas atenção que para que isso aconteça tens que ter baixa corrente e tensão a atravessar as boias.

Entretanto estou completamente fã das boias que adquiri que são laterais e com menos probabilidades de encravar.



Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

As boias têm limite de corrente de facto. E além disso têm uma certa sensibilidade ao ruído eléctrico. As que uso por exemplo nunca consegui montar em série com aquelas bombas da Tunze azuis e brancas (penso que são iguais às do Pedro Ferrer). 
Para resolver o problema tive que fazer dois circuitos independentes ligados via relay.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Quanto a medir o PAR, alguem tem um aparelho para medir isso? Estou curioso em saber o que tenho no meu sistema...


*Desculpa Hugo usar o teu topico para dar esta resposta....
A Bubbles disponibiliza um leitor de PAR profissional a todos os seus clientes,por isso já sabes Marco é só passares...*

----------


## António Vitor

> *Desculpa Hugo usar o teu topico para dar esta resposta....
> A Bubbles disponibiliza um leitor de PAR profissional a todos os seus clientes,por isso já sabes Marco é só passares...*


Estava curioso em saber os valores do Marco...e os meus com o upgrade...

A ver se consigo apanhar o aparelho amanhã...
...se for preciso e porque até moro perto entrego o aparelho no mesmo dia.

----------


## António Vitor

> ahhhhhhh eu bem me parecia!
> 
> Ainda outro dia estava a falar disso com o João, que me lembrava que dava para inverter.
> 
> É isso mesmo!
> 
> Então a ideia é ter sempre corrente a passar = activo, numa situação normal e assim podemos com leds/buzzers/etc alertar se a boia deixar de ter corrente!
> 
> Bem visto!!!


Uma boa ideia para usar o arduino...
aliá estou a pensar fazer isso de forma mais redundante. e independente desse circuito. (usar outras duas boias)

nivel muito baixo, e nivel muito alto na sump. não é concerteza dificil.... seriam alimentadas com os pinos digitais, e seriam outros pins a lerem esses sinais.

com um shield de ethernet as possibilidade em enviar mensagens são ilimitadas, o problema é a nossa imaginação.
Este é o upgrade mais simples que ainda falta fazer no meu arduino.
A ideia era NUNCA dar corrente ás boias, e se detectar corrente "soava" o alarme.

assim não haveria decadência nas boias, se bem que o que faz o desgaste é o liga/desliga

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Uma boa ideia para usar o arduino...
> aliá estou a pensar fazer isso de forma mais redundante. e independente desse circuito. (usar outras duas boias)
> 
> nivel muito baixo, e nivel muito alto na sump. não é concerteza dificil.... seriam alimentadas com os pinos digitais, e seriam outros pins a lerem esses sinais.
> 
> com um shield de ethernet as possibilidade em enviar mensagens são ilimitadas, o problema é a nossa imaginação.
> Este é o upgrade mais simples que ainda falta fazer no meu arduino.
> A ideia era NUNCA dar corrente ás boias, e se detectar corrente "soava" o alarme.
> 
> assim não haveria decadência nas boias, se bem que o que faz o desgaste é o liga/desliga


Mas a ideia aqui é precisamente ao contrário, ou seja, é ter a SEMPRE a boia com corrente e nas situações de activação a perder corrente. Desta forma, como o Pedro referiu e muito bem, consegues ter redundância para situações e que os cabos da boia se desligam ou estão com algum problema!  :SbOk: 

Tipo isto!
P.S.:Não sei como colocar o video directamente no post. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas a ideia aqui é precisamente ao contrário, ou seja, é ter a SEMPRE a boia com corrente e nas situações de activação a perder corrente. Desta forma, como o Pedro referiu e muito bem, consegues ter redundância para situações e que os cabos da boia se desligam ou estão com algum problema! 
> 
> Tipo isto!
> P.S.:Não sei como colocar o video directamente no post.


As boias que eu uso são das normais tipo verticais, e é por magnetismo, ao estilo dos relés, no caso dos relés este caso é uma bobina normal electromagnetica, no caso das boias julgo que é um iman permanente...

o problema é que tanto pode falhar ligado ou desligado, aquilo julgo que é uma patilha que se desloca pela força do magnetismo da boia, possivelmente pela acção do magnetismo pode desligar ou ligar...depende de como fabricaram a boia...
Se a patllha partir pode ficar na posição de ligado.

Daquilo que me parece é que nas minhas boias é o magnetismo que faz mexer a tal patilha, e desligar o circuito e portanto se partir vai dar SEMPRE corrente, logo é precisamente o contrário...
embora pareça estranho.

P.S. 
tive aqui em testes tenho 2 versões de boias, e ambas ligam com um iman, portanto faz sentido, e possivelmente são todas assim...
E conceberem algo que alarme quando deixa de funcionar faz mesmo muito sentido.
Estava equivocado em relação ás minhas boias.

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas a ideia aqui é precisamente ao contrário, ou seja, é ter a SEMPRE a boia com corrente e nas situações de activação a perder corrente. Desta forma, como o Pedro referiu e muito bem, consegues ter redundância para situações e que os cabos da boia se desligam ou estão com algum problema! 
> 
> Tipo isto!
> P.S.:Não sei como colocar o video directamente no post.


Fui ver o video, muito bem...
já temos outro arduino dependente...
 :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E já agora, qual será a melhor maneira de segurar estas boias na sump?

Qualquer coisa em acrílico DIY deve funcionar, mas a minha dúvida é o ajuste! Dava jeito poder ajustar a altura da boia de forma fácil...

Há planos de algum DIY disto na net?!  :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então mas qual é o problema do ajuste?

Fazes uma barra que colocas ao alto com uma ranhura no meio de alto abaixo.

Fazes no suporte um furo e com parafuso de plástico entre a barra e o suporte regulas a altura que queres.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> Então mas qual é o problema do ajuste?
> 
> Fazes uma barra que colocas ao alto com uma ranhura no meio de alto abaixo.
> 
> Fazes no suporte um furo e com parafuso de plástico entre a barra e o suporte regulas a altura que queres.
> 
> Abraços,


Parafusos de plástico! é isso!!!  :SbOk3: 

(compra-se onde disso por estes dias?  :Coradoeolhos: )

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Parafusos de plástico! é isso!!! 
> 
> (compra-se onde disso por estes dias? )


Ouvi dizer que naquela loja de Alcântara havia disso. Se ainda há não faço ideia.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> ahhhhhhh eu bem me parecia!
> 
> Ainda outro dia estava a falar disso com o João, que me lembrava que dava para inverter.
> 
> É isso mesmo!
> 
> Então a ideia é ter sempre corrente a passar = activo, numa situação normal e assim podemos com leds/buzzers/etc alertar se a boia deixar de ter corrente!
> 
> Bem visto!!!


Olha boa, essa desconhecia!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Bem ... tens sempre corrente a passar na boía, mas algures no tempo o depósito vai ficar vazio (por exemplo) e dar ordem para encher.

Ora quando isso acontecer terás o alarme a tocar numa situação normal de funcionamento.

Como é que estás a pensar resolver isso?

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> Bem ... tens sempre corrente a passar na boía, mas algures no tempo o depósito vai ficar vazio (por exemplo) e dar ordem para encher.
> 
> Ora quando isso acontecer terás o alarme a tocar numa situação normal de funcionamento.
> 
> Como é que estás a pensar resolver isso?
> 
> Abraços,


Não resolvo! Oiço, por exemplo!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Mas há muitas outras formas. Por exemplo, quando em funcionamento pelo menos uma bomba estará a funcionar, pelo que posso controlar por aí. Se a bomba não tiver corrente MAS a bomba estiver a trabalhar, então está tudo OK!  :Olá: 

De qualquer forma o "alarme" como lhe chamas, não será mais que um led vermelho/verde. E que estará vermelho quando em trabalho (reposição por exemplo) e verde numa situação normal. Se este led estiver vermelho ou houve algum problema com a boia ou está em funcionamento e se estiver em funcionamento eu oiço/vejo!

Mas para a coisa funcionar correctamente acho que como referi em cima dá!
Outra hipótese é usares uma variável boleana (0/1) que toma uma valor no início de trabalho (reposição) e depois controlares isso no led da boia. 

Se a boia está sem corrente MAS essa variável estiver = 1, então éstá tudo OK!.


Há sempre várias formas de fazer a mesma coisa em programação!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Não resolvo! Oiço, por exemplo! 
> 
> Mas há muitas outras formas. Por exemplo, quando em funcionamento pelo menos uma bomba estará a funcionar, pelo que posso controlar por aí. Se a bomba não tiver corrente MAS a bomba estiver a trabalhar, então está tudo OK! 
> 
> De qualquer forma o "alarme" como lhe chamas, não será mais que um led vermelho/verde. E que estará vermelho quando em trabalho (reposição por exemplo) e verde numa situação normal. Se este led estiver vermelho ou houve algum problema com a boia ou está em funcionamento e se estiver em funcionamento eu oiço/vejo!
> 
> Mas para a coisa funcionar correctamente acho que como referi em cima dá!
> Outra hipótese é usares uma variável boleana (0/1) que toma uma valor no início de trabalho (reposição) e depois controlares isso no led da boia. 
> 
> ...


 :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: ,

Tenho que trabalhar o meu pensamento lógico ...

Claro. isso até parece ovo de colombo. Mas nesse caso então podes sempre controlar também mas sem corrente na boía !!! 

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> ,
> 
> Tenho que trabalhar o meu pensamento lógico ...
> 
> Claro. isso até parece ovo de colombo. Mas nesse caso então podes sempre controlar também mas sem corrente na boía !!! 
> 
> Abraços,


Sim a questão é que sem corrente na boia tu não sabes se ela está a funcionar normalmente mas à espera de fazer qualquer coisa ou se por exemplo, um dos fios se descarnou e quando tiver de funcionar, não vai funcionar!

Imagina que defines a boia para não ter corrente quando está à espera. E imagina que tens um fio da boia que se desprende! Como é que sabes se ela está simplesmente à espera ou se tem algum problema?

Se inverteres o pensamento e passares sempre corrente pela boia, consegues prever estas situações.

"Só" serve para isto, mais nada! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Uma (das) coisa que aindan ão decidi é a(s) bomba(s) de retorno!

O que é que há agora no mercado com bom preço/qualidade? Aquelas eheim compactas?

As iwaki e Red Dragon continuam a ser um must, presumo, mas preço também deve continuar a ser upa upa, puxadote!!!

Tenho ideia de ter qualquer coisa entre 7.000 e 13.000 L/H, que pode (ou não) ser distribúido por 2 bombas!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu iria por um par de eheims compactas.

O preço não tem nada a ver com o das outras e faz o serviço na mesma com a reputação de raramente avariarem.

Com orçamento desafogado optaria pela Iwaki.

Conheço um caso duma RedDragon que queimou e como estava na garantia foi-lhe substituida. A peça respectiva apenas para voltar a queimar outra vez.

O que é que vais usar para agitar o tanque principal?
MP-60?
Se assim for já são muitos euritos  :Coradoeolhos:  e seria conveniente poupar noutro lado. Opinião minha.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu iria por um par de eheims compactas.
> 
> O preço não tem nada a ver com o das outras e faz o serviço na mesma com a reputação de raramente avariarem.
> 
> Com orçamento desafogado optaria pela Iwaki.
> 
> Conheço um caso duma RedDragon que queimou e como estava na garantia foi-lhe substituida. A peça respectiva apenas para voltar a queimar outra vez.
> 
> O que é que vais usar para agitar o tanque principal?
> ...


Pelo menos uma MP-60 já ca está!

tenho de ver agora o que para ali tenho. 2 tunze pelo menos, resta saber se ainda funcionam 4 anos depois!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Se o barulho não for problema, eu ia para as Eheim. 

Uso Eheim desde que tive aquários de água doce, acho que usei uma dúzia nestes últimos dez anos. Não me lembro de ter tido um problema!

Há umas bombas novas, mais silenciosas, da tunze e da sicce, mas a campeã para mim continua a ser a Red Dragon.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Há umas bombas novas, mais silenciosas, da tunze e da sicce, mas a campeã para mim continua a ser a Red Dragon.


Boas :Olá: ,

Para mim a campeã continua a ser a Eheim! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Tem "só" o problema do barulho, o que para muita gente é problemático.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tem "só" o problema do barulho, o que para muita gente é problemático.


Tenho uma 1060 (modelo antigo) a fazer o retorno do meu aqua, que comprei à 5 anos, em 2ª mão, e sempre trabalhou assente no vidro, sem ventosas/borrachas. O que lhe faço é desligar para fazer TPA e voltar a ligar quando acabo.
Tenho outra 1260 no escumador Grotech HEA200 que também fica assente directamente no vidro da sump se o meter lá dentro. Esta tem também 5 anos mas o escumador foi comprado novo e está sempre a bombear!
Tenho também a experiência em água doce com 3 filtros externos Eheim classic. Tenho um 2213 com 10 anos que não se ouve, um 2215 em 2ª mão mas este faz uns barulhinhos, e um 2217 que também não se ouve.

O que faz mais barulho na sala onde tenho os aquas é mesmo a aspiração de ar das Sicces do ATI BM250. Quando as desligo para a TPA é uma diferença, e ai sim já se ouvem outros barulhinhos eheh  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Segundo tenho ouvido dizer o ruído da MP 60 vai ser tal que nem ouves a Eheim!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu sempre usei Eheim 1250 ou 1260. Mas recentemente tenho visto pessoas a usar as Eheim compact+ 2000, 3000 ou 5000 para fazer retorno. Se calhar, estes modelos por serem mais recentes são mais silenciosos.

Alguém usa Eheim compact+ para fazer o retorno?

Um abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, tenho uma Eheim compact+ 2000 no retorno e uma MP10 em cima, não ouço nada a não ser o leve barulho da agua a passar no overflow visto não ter o aquário furado eheheh... não podia estar mais satisfeito em termos de ruído com qualquer uma destas bombas.

Já agora ao contrario do que se diz muito por ai, a minha Vortech só a ouço se encostar ou ouvido perto do motor dela.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Eu sempre usei Eheim 1250 ou 1260. Mas recentemente tenho visto pessoas a usar as Eheim compact+ 2000, 3000 ou 5000 para fazer retorno. Se calhar, estes modelos por serem mais recentes são mais silenciosos.
> 
> Alguém usa Eheim compact+ para fazer o retorno?
> 
> Um abraço


Boas ,eu uso a +3000 e nem a oiço ,só sei que ela está a trabalhar porque vejo a agua a passar na mangueira .Para mim tem só um contra que é o consumo .Existem bombas bastante mais económicas a nivel de consumo ,não sei é se duram tanto.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Tenho um Eheim Compact 3000 e uma Sicce Syncra 3.0... a compact nem dou por ela, enquanto que a Syncra de vez enquanto tenho de "afinar" para reduzir a vibração.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Éh páh, obrigado a todos pelas participações!

Acho que vou pelas eheim compactas mesmo que a OR3500 que lá tenho ainda funcione! (tenho também lá uma Ehiem das antigas).

Obrigado!  :yb677:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Tenho uma Sincra Silent ... e de "Silent" aquilo não tem nada !!!

Já tive uma RedDragon de 5m3 e isso sim, em termos de silencio ... raios ... não há melhor!

Assim que tiver possibilidades financeiras para isso é garantido que vou trocar.

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Éh páh, obrigado a todos pelas participações!
> 
> Acho que vou pelas eheim compactas mesmo que a OR3500 que lá tenho ainda funcione! (tenho também lá uma Ehiem das antigas).
> 
> Obrigado!


Tenho uma OR3500 a bulir quase sem parar há 6 anos. Acho que estará na altura de lhe dar uma primeira limpadela.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Silenciosa não é mas tenho-a assente numa espuma que minimiza mesmo muito o ruído.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Tenho uma OR3500 a bulir quase sem parar há 6 anos. Acho que estará na altura de lhe dar uma limadela. 
> 
> Silenciosa não é mas tenho-a assente numa espuma que minimiza mesmo muito o ruído.


Pois... no "nosso tempo" era o que mais se usava. e a mim também nunca me deixou ficar mal, mas aquilo gasta para burro! e é daquelas coisas que estão 24/7 a bulir... :Admirado: 

Por isso gostei das compactas que nem gastam muito!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Esse assunto do consumo do retorno é muito mais importante do que se possa pensar à primeira vista.

É que o retorno será um dos equipamentos críticos pelo que é o primeiro a ser ligado a uma UPS. Aliás há muito boa gente que se limita a ligar apenas a bomba de retorno à UPS.

Menos watts = mais tempo de UPS o que pode ser a diferença entre um sorriso de "ainda bem que tenho isto" e uma catástrofe.

Presumo que irás ter uma UPS.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pois, por isso mais uma vez gosto das RedDragon !!!

Ando a juntar para a de 2500 l/h

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Esse assunto do consumo do retorno é muito mais importante do que se possa pensar à primeira vista.
> 
> É que o retorno será um dos equipamentos críticos pelo que é o primeiro a ser ligado a uma UPS. Aliás há muito boa gente que se limita a ligar apenas a bomba de retorno à UPS.
> 
> Menos watts = mais tempo de UPS o que pode ser a diferença entre um sorriso de "ainda bem que tenho isto" e uma catástrofe.
> 
> Presumo que irás ter uma UPS.


Sim vou!

Confesso que ainda não procurei muito sobre o assunto, também porq ue não percebo muito sobre o assunto. Não sei se é melhor comprar uma, fazer uma DIY, ou outra coisa qualquer)

Mas tenciono ter uma UPS, pelo menos com o retorno e um aquecedor!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Hugo,




> Mas tenciono ter uma UPS, pelo menos com o retorno e um aquecedor!


Eu se tivesse uma UPS, ligava as bombas de circulação.... Gastam muito pouca energia e conseguem "manter" o aquário estável por umas horas. 

Penso que a temperatura não vá ser um problema, tens uma massa de água enorme, primeiro que isso desça um ou dois graus ainda demora bastante tempo, especialmente porque está dentro de casa (temp. ~20ºC). Também não acho boa ideia ligar um aquecedor à UPS porque são logo pelo menos 150w que vão à vida. 

A minha sugestão é ligares a Vortech e as Tunze à UPS = menor consumo, com igual ou superior eficiência da bomba de retorno.

Um abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> 
> 
> Eu se tivesse uma UPS, ligava as bombas de circulação.... Gastam muito pouca energia e conseguem "manter" o aquário estável por umas horas. 
> 
> Penso que a temperatura não vá ser um problema, tens uma massa de água enorme, primeiro que isso desça um ou dois graus ainda demora bastante tempo, especialmente porque está dentro de casa (temp. ~20ºC). Também não acho boa ideia ligar um aquecedor à UPS porque são logo pelo menos 150w que vão à vida. 
> 
> A minha sugestão é ligares a Vortech e as Tunze à UPS = menor consumo, com igual ou superior eficiência da bomba de retorno.
> ...


Faz sentido Ricardo!
O aquecedor são logo uns 200W e com 200W consigo manter retorno, circulação e ainda escumador, se for caso disso!  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já agora, por falar em UPs e para me começar a inteirar do assunto: o VA significa +/- os watts que a ups consegue "aguentar" por hora?

Por exemplo uma UPS 800VA, consegue aguentar 800W/hora?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Já agora, por falar em UPs e para me começar a inteirar do assunto: o VA significa +/- os watts que a ups consegue "aguentar" por hora?
> 
> Por exemplo uma UPS 800VA, consegue aguentar 800W/hora?


Já vi que não  :Coradoeolhos: 

Como é que se consegue saber quantos watts aguenta por hora/minuto pelos VA? é que muitas só dizem o VA e mais nada!  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O António Vitor fez uma DIY. Seguramente que domina o tema e pode ajudar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ora aqui está um tema que eu vou seguir atentamente. Não percebo nada de UPS, mas gostava de ter uma. E como toda a gente, quero o bom e barato.

No ano passado, ia a sair de casa às 8 da manhã quando faltou a luz. Não me perguntem porquê, mas fiquei em casa até a luz chegar, até às 9 e tal da manhã. Felizmente não aconteceu nada, com uma UPS teria ficado muito mais descansado.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva Hugo,

podes ver aqui uma opção: OceanLife*Zeus*400*UPS*(Português)  My ReefCentral Blog muito bem explicado pelo(s) João / Vasco Gomes

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

no meu caso tenho uma ocean zeus com 2 baterias de 18amperes , ainda nao tive o azar de ter de confirmar a duracao total , mas pelas minhas contas deve dar para umas 6 horas ..

deixo o link do fabricante :  Oceanlife - Advanced Aquarium Technology

estou bastante satisfeito com o produto , admito que e um bocado dispendioso , mas no meu caso comprei usado e compensou bastante .. 

tem uma boa coisa que e poder adicionar o numero de baterias que se quiser , e com isso podemos aumentar a duracao da energia .. 

a quem estiver disposto a investir alguns  , compensa , e aconselho , pois  em caso de uma falha de energia perlongada podemos perder centenas ou milhares de euros em peixes e corais , isto sem falar no desgosto de os perder .. 

espero ter ajudado em alguma coisa .. 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Viva Hugo,
> 
> podes ver aqui uma opção: OceanLife*Zeus*400*UPS*(Português) My ReefCentral Blog muito bem explicado pelo(s) João / Vasco Gomes


Boa referência!  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

tenho duas ups, e o exemplo que posso dar de VA é o seguinte:

 700 VA = 450 watts
2200 VA = 1600 watts

isto é das minhas APC,  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

uma idéia que tenho na gaveta será inverter o relé que comuta para as baterias quando falta a luz e ligar um gerador eólico de 48v por forma a forneçer carga ás baterias de forma constante e usar as ups como inverter visto serem de onda senoidal pura!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Só mais uma coisa em relação às bombas Eheim... por mais do que uma vez, li que bombas Eheim são utilizadas em aparelhos médicos e aviões.

Fico um pouco mais descansado, se comprar uma bomba que é usada num avião. É capaz de falhar menos... digo eu! Eh eh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Só mais uma coisa em relação às bombas Eheim... por mais do que uma vez, li que bombas Eheim são utilizadas em aparelhos médicos e aviões.
> 
> Fico um pouco mais descansado, se comprar uma bomba que é usada num avião. É capaz de falhar menos... digo eu! Eh eh


O pessoal dos moddings informáticos overclockianos que gosta do desporto aquático que dá pelo nome de aqua-cooling também tem as Eheim na máxima conta. Uma vez estava a fazer um search e fiquei banzado com a quantidade de Eheims que andam desviadas.

Até havia um cromo que aquecia um aquário de água doce com a circulação de água do computador. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

Pois é também já vi um overclokiano com um sistema water cooling arrefecido com um chiller haylea hc 500A e bomba Eheim!! :SbSourire: 
Tenho uma Eheim compact +3000 , não faz barulho , nunca falhou e já tenho á 4 anos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Pois é também já vi um overclokiano com um sistema water cooling arrefecido com um chiller haylea hc 500A e bomba Eheim!!
> Tenho uma Eheim compact +3000 , não faz barulho , nunca falhou e já tenho á 4 anos.


Ele há com cada coisa... seguramente era mais barato comprar um processador do modelo acima, lol...  :SbClown:  :yb624:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo...

Tenho uma Compact 2000+, nem sei que a tenho lá... simplesmente não se ouve. Acho que as Eheim na relação qualidade, custo, gasto e fiabilidade não existe melhor  :SbOk: .

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Chegou-me hoje uma Eheim Compact +5000.
Ainda não a liguei por isso não sei que barulho faz.  :Smile: 
Mas um amigo meu tem uma e é silenciosa.
 :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está decidido!!!

Mesmo que a OR3500 ainda funcione, vou adequirir 1 ou 2 Eheim compact!

Locais com bons preços para isto? :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, enquanto o aquário não pode chegar e os leds não querem chegar, vou andando entretido com outras coisas...

Fiz um teste para a iluminação dos XM-L com 140º e resultado? Acho que mesmo no centro são necessárias lentes~... Vejam só a brutalidade de luz que se "perde":



No que respeita à calha em si, estou a pensar em algo do género:

A ideia é ter 7 calhas de 10 leds, que podem ser direccionadas em angulo, para melhor distribuição da luz...



Para terminar, e para confirmar o que já sabia, fiz um desenho da "sala" do aquário, e como podem ver, não é sala nenhuma. é mais um móvel com um pouco mais de arrumação... :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Morais

Thumbs UP!!! Mt bom

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,


Ya ... quem dera a muitos ter esse armário com mais um pouco de arrumação !!!! é o suficiente para não ter coisas espalhadas pela casa e não ter as esposas a melgar ...

Já pensaste em termos de fundo fazer um daqueles fundos 3D? Não precisava ser muito profundo e até podias fazer 3 secções amovíveis.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> Ya ... quem dera a muitos ter esse armário com mais um pouco de arrumação !!!! é o suficiente para não ter coisas espalhadas pela casa e não ter as esposas a melgar ...
> 
> Já pensaste em termos de fundo fazer um daqueles fundos 3D? Não precisava ser muito profundo e até podias fazer 3 secções amovíveis.
> 
> Abraços,


Há 4 anos atrás, quando pensei em mudar de casa e de aquário, pensava fazer isso. Hoje não!

Vai ser um aquário muito shallow, sem "barreira" de rocha atrás...
Nem sei se vou colocar alguma coisa no vidro do fundo ou deixo assim mesmo... :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo,

A simulação está excelente mas levaste em linha de conta que a radiação luminosa emitida a 140 graus nada te a ver com a que o led emite a por exemplo 60 graus? É que nos 60 graus centrais irás ter praticamente 80% da luz emitida. Isto confiando no datasheet.

Quanto ao teu layout, lembro-me de brincar contigo no que respeita ao tanque anterior dizendo que parecia a Grande Muralha da China.  :yb624: 

Nessa altura eram todos assim ou tipo placa de aeroporto. Fazia-se uma mesinha com rocha tipo placa para depois ser "posta" não com pratos mas corais.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo,
> 
> A simulação está excelente mas levaste em linha de conta que a radiação luminosa emitida a 140 graus nada te a ver com a que o led emite a por exemplo 60 graus? É que nos 60 graus centrais irás ter praticamente 80% da luz emitida. Isto confiando no datasheet.
> 
> Quanto ao teu layout, lembro-me de brincar contigo no que respeita ao tanque anterior dizendo que parecia a Grande Muralha da China. 
> 
> Nessa altura eram todos assim ou tipo placa de aeroporto. Fazia-se uma mesinha com rocha tipo placa para depois ser "posta" não com pratos mas corais.


Certo Nuno, por isso eu coloquei o perde entre aspas, mas mesmo assim é muito e até pode ser que seja das poucas maneiras de ter leds sem o efeito spot, não sei.

é também uma vantagem dos leds, dá para "brincar" com configurações e como vou ter possibilidade de direccionar cada calha, também posso jogar um pouco com isso! :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Acho que outra vantagem dos leds é precisamente essa. Com algum angulozito mais subtil e umas quantas lentes aqui e ali o efeito permanece natural e extrai-se muito mais eficiência da luz.

Se então ajustares a iluminação em função do aquascaping, melhor ainda.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Chegaram os leds:



E os dissipadores (180cm  :EEK!: ):


XM-L:


XP-E ROYAL BLUE (ou Blue  :yb665: ):


XP-E BLUE (ou Royal Blue  :yb665: ):



Gostava de saber como distinguir os Blue dos Royal Blue... :yb665: 

P.S.: Os dissipadores são pesados como tudo...  :EEK!:

----------


## António Vitor

> Chegaram os leds:
> 
> 
> 
> E os dissipadores (180cm ):
> 
> 
> XM-L:
> 
> ...


muito bom!!!

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

De fazer crescer água na boca!!!! :HaEbouriffe: 

Vou seguir atentamente esta contrução.

Hugo faz ai uma guia de montagem passo a passo for dummies  :SbSourire2: 

Isto promete

Saudações

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Chegaram os leds:
> 
> Gostava de saber como distinguir os Blue dos Royal Blue...


Os que têm o código a terminar em 232 são os RB.

E que fontes vais usar?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Chegaram os leds:
> 
> 
> 
> E os dissipadores (180cm ):
> 
> 
> XM-L:
> 
> ...


Fixe!

Acho que podemos começar o teste então!  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Fixe!
> 
> Acho que podemos começar o teste então!


Eu já fiz um testezinho aos XM-L e a apenas com 350mA aquilo quase me cegou.  :EEK!:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> E os dissipadores (180cm ):
> 
> 
> P.S.: Os dissipadores são pesados como tudo...


 
Hugo,

Chegaram os meus como te pedi na compra de grupo?
2x 50cm?

Manda-me o NIB para te fazer a transferência.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Os que têm o código a terminar em 232 são os RB.


Tá bom, mas isso sabes porque está lá a etiqueta, e se não tiveres etiqueta? :Whistle: 




> E que fontes vais usar?


1x 24V 15A por fila para os brancos e driver diy!




> Fixe!
> Acho que podemos começar o teste então!


Exacto, temos de tratar disso! :Pracima: 




> Hugo,
> 
> Chegaram os meus como te pedi na compra de grupo?
> 2x 50cm?
> 
> Manda-me o NIB para te fazer a transferência.
> 
> Abraços,


Chegaram pois! temos de combinar para te entregar isso...

----------


## Luis Santos

> Ora bom, enquanto o aquário não pode chegar e os leds não querem chegar, vou andando entretido com outras coisas...
> 
> Fiz um teste para a iluminação dos XM-L com 140º e resultado? Acho que mesmo no centro são necessárias lentes~... Vejam só a brutalidade de luz que se "perde":
> 
> 
> 
> No que respeita à calha em si, estou a pensar em algo do género:
> 
> A ideia é ter 7 calhas de 10 leds, que podem ser direccionadas em angulo, para melhor distribuição da luz...
> ...


Boas Hugo ,em relação á calha eu não separava os dissipadores ,tentava era uni-los para a luz ser mais concentrada e não teres feixes de luz de varias cores .Quanto ao resto .. :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> para a luz ser mais concentrada e não teres feixes de luz de varias cores


Como assim?  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Como assim?


Boas hugo ,o que quis dizer é que se separares muito os leds vais notar o efeito spootlight,isto se usares lentes  .Se juntares as calhas vais ter uma luz uniforme ,sem o efeito spootlight  :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas hugo ,o que quis dizer é que se separares muito os leds vais notar o efeito spootlight,isto se usares lentes .Se juntares as calhas vais ter uma luz uniforme ,sem o efeito spootlight


Como vez ali na simulação não vou ter efeito spotlight. Não vou instalar lentes para já, mas devo ter de as usar mais tarde! :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Como vez ali na simulação não vou ter efeito spotlight. Não vou instalar lentes para já, mas devo ter de as usar mais tarde!


Boas hugo ,eu tenho os meus leds muito mais juntos do que tu mostras no desenho ,e recentemente pus lentes de 60º e noto ligeiramente o efeito spootlight ,o que não acontecia sem lentes,daí a minha observação  :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas hugo ,eu tenho os meus leds muito mais juntos do que tu mostras no desenho ,e recentemente pus lentes de 60º e noto ligeiramente o efeito spootlight ,o que não acontecia sem lentes,daí a minha observação


Obrigado pela informação Luis!
É importante saber isso!  :Olá: 

Pelo que vejo em foruns e discussões sempre tive a ideia que nunca usaria lentes inferiores a 80º, e quanto mais leio e vejo, mais fico com essa ideia... :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Obrigado pela informação Luis!
> É importante saber isso! 
> 
> Pelo que vejo em foruns e discussões sempre tive a ideia que nunca usaria lentes inferiores a 80º, e quanto mais leio e vejo, mais fico com essa ideia...


O meu aquario tem 55 de altura ,como o teu tem 65 ,esse efeito spootlight com lentes de 60\65 deve desaparecer.
Como a calha ainda não está feita  tens hipotese de fazer como deve ser  :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ontem chegou mais um brinquedo novo! Sensor de temperatura waterproof!!! 3€  :EEK!:  

Comparei os valores com um outro sensor wireless que tenho que vão servir para monitorar as temperaturas em cada divisão da vivenda e os valores são próximos!

Também já testei dentro de água e funciona também sem problemas!

Aqui fica um vidiozeco!



Duas perguntas para os mais entendidos:

1 - Como é que eu coloco o video do youtube incorporado no tópico?
2 - Como é que eu retiro facil e rapidamente o som dos videos?  :yb665: 


Mais novidades a chegar também dos chinocas:

- Bomba 12V de 3L/minuto - 6€
- Electrodo de PH - 15€

Os chinocas dão cabo da cabeça...
...da carteira é que queria dizer... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Duas perguntas para os mais entendidos:
> 
> 1 - Como é que eu coloco o vídeo do youtube incorporado no tópico?


Vê aqui

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Vê aqui
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Feito!
Já tinha tentado isso mas não funcionou... Devo ter feito alguam coisa mal...

Obrigado Pedro! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> 2 - Como é que eu retiro facil e rapidamente o som dos videos?


Das poucas vezes que editei vídeos, utilizei o windows movie maker.

Quando é que te mudas? Ou seja, quando acaba essa "via sacra" sem ter água dentro do aquário?

Este aquário promete!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Quando é que te mudas? Ou seja, quando acaba essa "via sacra" sem ter água dentro do aquário?


LOL! Um dos grandes problemas do Hugo foi ter que fazer antes uma casa para ficar à volta do aquário.
 :Coradoeolhos: 
Recebi os leds dele às 12:30 e percorri meia Lisboa para lhos entregar em mãos às 14:30. Não quero que digam que a culpa do atraso também é minha!

Um dia destes vou ao Cabo Raso e apareço-lhe em casa com um contributo de 300 e tais litros!!!! :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O meu aquario tem 55 de altura ,como o teu tem 65 ,esse efeito spootlight com lentes de 60\65 deve desaparecer.
> Como a calha ainda não está feita  tens hipotese de fazer como deve ser


Montei há pouco um mini foco que num dissipador com 5cm de diâmetro concentra 3 CREE XP-G, dois dos quais com lentes referidas como medium angle (devem rondar os 40) ora a 10 cm deixa de se notar spotlight.
Ou seja: se ainda me lembro mais ou menos de trigonometria, penso que a 70 cm de altura eles poderão chegar quase 15 cm de distância entre eles sem riscos de spotlight.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ricardo, não vejo a hora de me mudar, mas a coisa não está fácil. amanhã mesmo vou fazer "uma espera" ao construtor...
Como estão as coisas, se lá passar o Natal já me dou por contente...


Nuno, não precisas de levar 300 litros... para já!
Depois ajudas a alombar com mais de 1000, fica descansado!!!  :yb624:

----------


## Marcio Vargas

Muito bom!

Vou acompanhar!

Abr :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno, não precisas de levar 300 litros... para já!
> Depois ajudas a alombar com mais de 1000, fica descansado!!!


Que venha esse dia!!!

O meu aquário ainda tem umas boas moléculas alombadas por ti e pela Filipa.
Eu tenho uma bomba de ligar ao carro. É lenta mas em 30 minutos saca 300 litros se a maré estiver no ponto. Também arranjo para aí 300 a 400 litros de bidons.

----------


## António Vitor

> Que venha esse dia!!!
> 
> O meu aquário ainda tem umas boas moléculas alombadas por ti e pela Filipa.
> Eu tenho uma bomba de ligar ao carro. É lenta mas em 30 minutos saca 300 litros se a maré estiver no ponto. Também arranjo para aí 300 a 400 litros de bidons.


Arranjo 200 litros em bidons e tambem tenho uma dessas bombas...
 :Big Grin: 

Se quiseres Hugo também posso ajudar.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Enchi o meu aquário recentemente também com a ajuda do Hugo e da Filipa...  :yb677: , por isso, fica aqui também mais um para ajudar! Tenho é poucos bidons...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado malta!!!  :yb677: 

Tomara eu estar "preoupado" com o enchimento do "bicho"...
Era bom sinal!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem, algumas coisas vão avançando, já que a casa em si, nem tanto... :Admirado: 

Este FDS testaram-se os XM-L.
Ponto prévio:

Eu não percebo praticamente nada de electronica pelo que tudo o que aqui será mostrado foi pensado, idealizado e realizado pelo João Alves, que tem sido uma preciosa e fundamental ajuda, sem o qual este projecto nunca seria possível.

 :tutasla:  Obrigado João!!!  :tutasla: 




Ora então o que testámos foram 4 XM-L já no dissipador e com o espaçamento que irão ter no final. O João onstruiu um driver que deu no máximo 1,8A, mas vamos fazer outro para 2,5A ou mesmo 3A.

Fotos do bicho:







Fizemos uns videos maneiros, mas o telemóvel passou-se e não sabemos onde ficaram gravados...  :EEK!: 

Novos desenvolvimentos para breve... 
...com medições de Lux  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Bom aspecto. Já se topa lá no meio do esparguete um arduino com touchscreen além do tal driver com o dissipador jumbo.
E quanto ao poder dos XM-L? Estiveram à altura? Aquecimento do dissipador, houve?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Hugo.

Já sabes, que no que puder, ajudo! Se precisares dos bidons e da bomba tb tás à vontade!  :Big Grin: 

Realmente, raio do telele... foi pena, ficavam já com uma ideia do poderio dos XM-L!!!  :yb624: 

Mas que abuso, eram só 4 led's.... 

Qt à corrente, como falamos, segue tabela das possiveis resistências a aplicar:

0.20ohm 3W/5W - para 2.85A
0.22ohm 3W/5W - para 2.59A
0.24ohm 3W/5W - para 2.38A
0.27ohm 3W/5W - para 2.11A
0.30ohm 3W/5W - para 1.90A
0.33ohm 2W/3W - para 1.72A
0.36ohm 2W/3W - para 1.58A
0.39ohm 2W/3W - para 1.46A
0.43ohm 2W/3W - para 1.32A
0.47ohm 2W/3W - para 1.21A
0.51ohm 2W/3W - para 1.11A
0.56ohm 1W/2W - para 1.01A
0.62ohm 1W/2W - para 919mA
0.68ohm 1W/2W - para 838mA
0.75ohm 1W - para 760mA
0.82ohm 1W - para 695mA
0.91ohm 1W - para 626mA

Com esta tabela percorremos todas as possibilidades dentro das resistências de 5% de tolerância, embora recomende usar resistências de 1%. Então qd nos aproximamos dos limites máximos dos led's, tem mesmo que ser de 1%.

Não niglegenciar as potências das resistências, senão queimam mesmo...

O circuito que deu origem às fotos, está o esquema mais atrás.

É importante manter a tensão da fonte o mais perto possivel do necessário para os led's, senão o FET é que sofre.

Neste teste de hoje, escaldei-me a agarrar no dissipador, isto pq estavamos a alimentar 4 led's com 24V. Estavam 11V só no FET.

11V X 1.7A= 18W !!!!

Não admira que estivesse quentinho!  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom aspecto. Já se topa lá no meio do esparguete um arduino com touchscreen além do tal driver com o dissipador jumbo.
> E quanto ao poder dos XM-L? Estiveram à altura? Aquecimento do dissipador, houve?


 Nuno, o dissipador dos leds nem se notou diferença... já o do fet, como diz o João, dava para fritar um ovo, na boa...  :yb624:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> O circuito que deu origem às fotos, está o esquema mais atrás.


 
Humm, pessoal onde esta mesmo o esquema que falam?
Não encontrei nada para trás?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Humm, pessoal onde esta mesmo o esquema que falam?
> Não encontrei nada para trás?


Ups!

pensava que tava neste post...

deixa ver onde anda, já meto o link...

----------


## JoaoCAlves



----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ahhhh... ok já tinha visto este esquema algures noutro post, mas só com 1.7A o mosfet aquece assim tanto que precise desse dissipador enorme?
Eu tenho em cada canal dos meus cerca de 14V @5A e têm um aquecimento normal sem qualquer dissipador ligado.

Normalmente os de ultima geração estão aptos para trabalhar sem ele a temperaturas da casa dos 170-180 graus.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Ahhhh... ok já tinha visto este esquema algures noutro post, mas só com 1.7A o mosfet aquece assim tanto que precise desse dissipador enorme?
> Eu tenho em cada canal dos meus cerca de 14V @5A e têm um aquecimento normal sem qualquer dissipador ligado.
> 
> Normalmente os de ultima geração estão aptos para trabalhar sem ele a temperaturas da casa dos 170-180 graus.


O problema é que tavamos a alimentar o circuito com 24V e apenas 4 led's.

estavam cerca de 11V no fet.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, há um aspecto do aquário que ainda tenho dúvidas: Que tipo de água usar para trocas.

Sempre utilizei água natural, aliás não faço a mínima ideia de quanto custa um saco de sal, sequer se sai mais barato que a água natural ou não.

Mas uma coisa que me preocupa nesta montagem é as doenças!
Vou ter a quarentena e vou fazer quarentena de peixes, corais e tudo o que entrar no tanque principal e não queria, MESMO, perder uma catrefada de corais por essas doenças malucas que para aí andam.

Por isso estou na dúvida se deverei continuar a usar água natural ou mudar para sal sintectico.

Há alguma forma de tratar a água natural para a tornar inócua?
Aquecer, baixar/subir salinidade, sei lá! Qualquer coisa que torne a água natural livre de doenças...  :Admirado:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo nestas coisas de aquários sempre disse que não existe uma ciência exacta, vejo as coisas não como uma linha recta a guiar mas sim uma sinusóide a volta de vários pontos dessa linha recta e cada caso é um caso e muito experiencia própria de cada pessoa e principalmente o aquário em si.

Portanto o meu caso e experiencia própria que passo a relatar é que nunca usei agua natural e as duas vezes que usei só tive problemas, não falando que a salinidade nunca vem correcta e geralmente na nossa costa é sempre mais alta logo tem de se estar sempre a ajustar e diluir com agua de osmose até teres algo dos 1024-1025, depois essas únicas vezes que usei apareceram aptasias e foi agua apanha em mar alto no barco nem foi sequer junto a costa onde poderia ter alguma influencia e alteração por parte humana. Usando agua feita com sal, nunca mais tive nenhum problema de aptasias e etc.

Depois confesso que para mim o custo de gasolina (carro) mais horas de tempo gasto para uma operação de recolha normal de agua junto da costa (nem considero aqui a ida de barco longe da costa apanhar pois ai o custo então era para esquecer  :Icon Cry: ) não me compensa o saquito de sal que me dura para 4 a 6 meses e custa cerca de 25 eur max. Honestamente tirando as gasolinas e etc. ganho até mais se usar esse tempo a produzir os meus trabalhos ehhehe... mas é só um aparte.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela intervenção Baltazar.

Como disse, nem sei quanto custa um saco de sal, nem para quanto tempo dura. Estás a falar em 25 para 5 meses?  :Admirado:  Para fazer quantos litros? Até tinha ideia que era bem mais caro, mas como referi nem é, para já, uma questão de dinheiro.

Se fosse pelas aptacias também não me preocupava. Preocupa-me mesmo é aquelas doenças maradas sobretudo dos corais, que dizimam colonias inteiras.

Entenda-se que eu nem sei se essas doenças podem vir na água natural, por isso também solicito aqui a ajuda dos entendidos!

Eu tive RTN numa hystrix rosa que tinha para aí com 15cm e feito parvo na altura não segui a recomendação do pessoal para cortar e mandar fora. Acabei por perder o coral todo! E é este género de coisas que não queria que acontecesse novamente... Mas lá está, as tantas isso pode acontecer mesmo usando sal, não sei...  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Hugo,

Eu sempre usei água natural e que saiba nunca tive problemas.

Agora tenho que relativisar as coisas. O meu sistema leva perto de 400 litros reais. Ora quando vou à água fico-me pelos 220 litros que é o que tenho em bidons. No teu caso isso equivaleria a ires buscar 600 a 800 litros de cada vez.

Já pesa muito!

Se tiveres hipótese de ter um depósito para aí de 200 litros na tua fishroom no qual possas preparar a água artificial, acho que terás uma vida mais fácil, principalmente se arranjares um esquema de TPA automática.

Quanto a custos... Alcochete-Cabo Raso-Alcochete com combustível e portagens não deve ser menos de 20 a 25 eur. Um lote dum bom sal para fazer 600 litros custa menos de 50. Uma operação a uma hérnia discal e respectiva fisioterapia não sei a quanto sai hoje em dia.  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas as perguntas são:

1 - Que tipo de doenças pode a água natural trazer para o aquário
2 - O que se pode fazer (se é que se pode) para eliminar essas "doenças" da água antes de ir para o aquário.


Relativamente aos custos, como disse, e com o preço da gota, se calhar até é hoje emdia mais caro água natural que sal, não faço ideia...
Quanto custa uma saco de bom sal e para quantos litros de água dá?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Como sabes certamente tenho um nano que no total dele mais a sump deve ter cerca de 120l a 130l, troco cerca de 5l a 10l ou seja alternativamente ora uma troca 5l ora a próxima 10l e assim sucessivamente.

As trocas faço +/- 15 dias a 1 mes e tenho os resultados que estão a vista, mas como disse não pode servir de exemplo é só o relato do meu caso mesmo.

O sal por acaso ora compro Tropic Marin normal a caixa de 4Kg e as vezes o saco nem sei de 1Kg ou 2Kg acho da ELOS.

Inicialmente usava Tropic Marin Pro muito mais caro mas tinha sempre cálcio alto e não me compensava mesmo os parâmetros extras que este sal trás, alem que fica super mais caro.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Mas as perguntas são:
> 
> 1 - Que tipo de doenças pode a água natural trazer para o aquário
> 2 - O que se pode fazer (se é que se pode) para eliminar essas "doenças" da água antes de ir para o aquário.
> 
> 
> Relativamente aos custos, como disse, e com o preço da gota, se calhar até é hoje emdia mais caro água natural que sal, não faço ideia...
> Quanto custa uma saco de bom sal e para quantos litros de água dá?


 
Boas  :Olá: ,

Eu uso o sal da ReefCrystal (55) 20 Kg que me dá para cerca de 750 litros de água a 1023.

Abraços,

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Mas as perguntas são:
> 
> 1 - Que tipo de doenças pode a água natural trazer para o aquário
> 2 - O que se pode fazer (se é que se pode) para eliminar essas "doenças" da água antes de ir para o aquário.
> 
> 
> Relativamente aos custos, como disse, e com o preço da gota, se calhar até é hoje emdia mais caro água natural que sal, não faço ideia...
> Quanto custa uma saco de bom sal e para quantos litros de água dá?


 :Olá:  Hugo

Há 30 anos uso àgua natural e nunca tive doenças ou pragas por essa razão.
Quanto às aiptásias,sem querer desacreditar o Baltazar,só me começaram a surgir,quando fiz o upgrade de fish only para reef (há 4 anos)...seja...com a compra de rocha viva,corais,etc.
Agora...toda a àgua colectada passa por uma malha bastante apertada de algodão aquando da intodução no àqua.
Na minha ida à colecta,trago sempre 150l que parqueio na fossa da garágem às escuras e como tenho vasilhame (garrafões de 5l) para 300l,tenho sempre fundo de maneio,pois para 650l faço TPAs de 10% de três em três meses. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

**************** Novidades sobre a iluminação *************

Na iluminação já testámos 7 xm-l em série desde 0 a 3.05A e a primeira impressão é:

BRUTAL!!! :EEK!: 
Aquilo realmente alumia!!!  :SbOk: 

Testámos com um driver de 1A, que o João fez para o Pedro e testámos com um driver variável que o João está a idealizar. Tem ainda alguns problemas que serão resolvidos mas deu para ver os xm-l a 3,05A.

Em termos de tempeatura de cor, aquilo parece-me bastante azul até que é bom sinal, vamos a ver...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Resta-me mais uma vez agradecer ao João Alves pela ajuda que tem dado. Aliás ele é que faz tudo eu quanto muito sou um servente, o trabalho intelectual é totalmente dele!

 :tutasla: 

E deixar um vidiozeco aqui com o driver de 1A:




P.S.:Brevemente imagens do(s) driver(s)! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Hugo, as coisas estão a andar que é o que é preciso, não precisas de agradecer!  :SbOk2: 

Segue então links das fotos do driver de 1A. Com os 7 led's, pareceu-me que tvz não fosse queimar, mas acho melhor utilizar-se sempre dissipador. Embora projectado para 1A, devido a tolerâncias ficou a debitar 950mA.

Ficou preparado para aparafusar directamente ao dissipador dos led's. Como é mt pequeno, cabe facilmente em qq dissipador.

Qt aos led's, espanta-me realmente a capacidade dos bichos, é mesmo mt luz. O incrivel é que não se sente aquecimento nenhum à volta do led no dissipador, tudo bem que foram poucos minutos, mas pensei que se notasse logo, mas nem a 3A se notou.

Bom, segue links! 





Para se ligar o driver, apenas é necessário ligar o GND, o negativo dos LEDs, e o PWM. Caso o arduino e os led's estejam em fontes diferentes, tem que se interligar as massas entre eles.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas!
> 
> Hugo, as coisas estão a andar que é o que é preciso, não precisas de agradecer! 
> 
> Segue então links das fotos do driver de 1A. Com os 7 led's, pareceu-me que tvz não fosse queimar, mas acho melhor utilizar-se sempre dissipador. Embora projectado para 1A, devido a tolerâncias ficou a debitar 950mA.
> 
> Ficou preparado para aparafusar directamente ao dissipador dos led's. Como é mt pequeno, cabe facilmente em qq dissipador.
> 
> Qt aos led's, espanta-me realmente a capacidade dos bichos, é mesmo mt luz. O incrivel é que não se sente aquecimento nenhum à volta do led no dissipador, tudo bem que foram poucos minutos, mas pensei que se notasse logo, mas nem a 3A se notou.
> ...


Muito bom!

Resumindo ligam a massa da fonte à do Arduino, aparafusam o FET ao próprio dissipador dos leds e depois mandam-se 3 fios por cada série de Leds para a calha?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Nuno, percebo pouco de electrónica, mas pelo que sei necessitas de um FET por série. 

Por isso o "gizmo" do João é só para uma série.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Costa

> Boas ,
> 
> Eu uso o sal da ReefCrystal (55) 20 Kg que me dá para cerca de 750 litros de água a 1023.
> 
> Abraços,


Viva!

Onde podemos encontrar sal por esse preço?  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Viva!
> 
> Onde podemos encontrar sal por esse preço?


Bubbles-shop

Abracos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Muito bom!
> 
> Resumindo ligam a massa da fonte à do Arduino, aparafusam o FET ao próprio dissipador dos leds e depois mandam-se 3 fios por cada série de Leds para a calha?


Boas.

Mandas 2, 3 ou 4 conforme o que tiveres a fazer com a massa e com o PWM.

- Se tiveres o arduino na calha, só precisas de subir os 2 da fonte.
- Se tiveres o arduino em baixo, e ligares a massa do arduino directamente á fonte dos led's, só precisas de ligar 3 fios. (Fonte +, Fonte -, PWM + do arduino).
- Se preferires juntar as massas no driver, ligas 4 fios para a calha. (Fonte +, Fonte -, PWM + do arduino, GND do arduino).

O positivo dos led's vai directo ao positivo da fonte.
O negativo dos led's vai ao terminal "L" do driver.
O "G" do driver liga ao GND da fonte. e pode ligar tb ao GND do arduino.
O "P" é onde liga o positivo do PWM, ou seja, a porta do arduino.

Mas depois com mais tempo faço em esquemazito para ficar mais claro.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas ,
> 
> Nuno, percebo pouco de electrónica, mas pelo que sei necessitas de um FET por série. 
> 
> Por isso o "gizmo" do João é só para uma série.
> 
> Abraços,


Certissimo!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas.
> 
> Mandas 2, 3 ou 4 conforme o que tiveres a fazer com a massa e com o PWM.
> 
> - Se tiveres o arduino na calha, só precisas de subir os 2 da fonte.
> - Se tiveres o arduino em baixo, e ligares a massa do arduino directamente á fonte dos led's, só precisas de ligar 3 fios. (Fonte +, Fonte -, PWM + do arduino).
> - Se preferires juntar as massas no driver, ligas 4 fios para a calha. (Fonte +, Fonte -, PWM + do arduino, GND do arduino).
> 
> O positivo dos led's vai directo ao positivo da fonte.
> ...


Esclarecidíssimo! :tutasla:  :SbBravo: 

A ideia de usar o próprio dissipador dos leds então é brilhante!

Como o normal será a fonte e Arduino estarem fora da calha,
poupas em cabos e confusão.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Testámos com um driver de 1A, que o João fez para o Pedro e testámos com um driver variável que o João está a idealizar. Tem ainda alguns problemas que serão resolvidos mas deu para ver os xm-l a 3,05A.


 :Palmas: 
O driver para mim terá outros fins que não o vosso (por enquanto).
Destina-se a equipar e testar o COADAS com mais uma variável.

Também gostava de testar os meus 16 XM-L a 3A, mas a minha fonte de 75W 27V 2.8A não o vai permitir. Estou a ponderar a comprar uma Meanwell HLG - 240 - 30 (penso que é esta a ref.), ou seja 240W 30V.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, vamos lá falar agora de peixeirada. :yb624: 

Queria a vossa opinião sobre os peixes e a ordem porque deverão entrar.
O que eu queria como peixes base (para lá de outros que irão povoar o aquário) eram sobretudo estes:

- Naso Lituratus
- Pygoplites  :yb663: 
- Leucosternon OU Japonicus
- Hepatus
- Flavescens

Ainda não decidi se não farei um cardume de YT, mas possivelmente coloco só 1 ou 2 e não cardume porque acho que um cardume de YT inviabilizaria ter outros dos peixes desta lista.

Isto é o que eu quero, ou melhor, o que eu queria há 6 anos atrás quando pensei neste aquário porque os preços agora de alguns peixes estão proibitivo... :yb620: 

Qual é a melhor ordem de introdução deste peixes e já agora o preço aproximado deles hoje em dia...

Obrigado! :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

4 acanthuridae... Ui ui.

Diria que mais do que da espécie a ordem dependerá dos respectivos tamanhos.

Eu tive 3: hepatus, flavescens e strigosus e eram praticamente de tamanho equivalente sendo frequente haver navalhada mas era apenas se um deles se assustava e insistia em tentar esconder-se num território que o outro considerava seu.

Quando o comprei, o flavescens era pequeno pelo que foi o primeiro a entrar. Esteve a solo um bom par de meses e só após estar a crescer entrou o hepatus. Maior mas mais pacífico. Finalmente entrou o strigosus que era temperamental e, não sendo muito agressivo com os outros cirurgiões por eles já lá estarem, detestava e perseguia um Ecsenius bicolor com um vontade louca de o esventrar. Porquê, não faço a mais pequena ideia.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> 4 acanthuridae... Ui ui.
> 
> Diria que mais do que da espécie a ordem dependerá dos respectivos tamanhos.
> 
> Eu tive 3: hepatus, flavescens e strigosus e eram praticamente de tamanho equivalente sendo frequente haver navalhada mas era apenas se um deles se assustava e insistia em tentar esconder-se num território que o outro considerava seu.
> 
> Quando o comprei, o flavescens era pequeno pelo que foi o primeiro a entrar. Esteve a solo um bom par de meses e só após estar a crescer entrou o hepatus. Maior mas mais pacífico. Finalmente entrou o strigosus que era temperamental e, não sendo muito agressivo com os outros cirurgiões por eles já lá estarem, detestava e perseguia um Ecsenius bicolor com um vontade louca de o esventrar. Porquê, não faço a mais pequena ideia.


Pois eu também acredito nessa corrente do tamanho/cor!
E se o tamanho é +/- fácil controlar, já a cor é complicado...

Um Hepatus e um Leucosternon deve dar molho na certa... Alguém tem esta combinação? :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

eu tnho 4 cirurgiões neste momento, e de facto, de vez em qd chateiam-se, mas nada de grave!

Tenho o Kole tang, yellow tang, hepatus, e veliferum.

O que já me disseram é que o hepatus deve ser sempre o ultimo a entrar. Por acaso foi o que acabou por acontecer comigo.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora... lineatus e sohal têm fama e proveito de serem verdadeiros delinquentes. Penso que os Nasus são relativamente calmos. Esses até têm navalha dupla e com serrilha. Se calhar é por isso mesmo que não se preocupam. Sabem que têm mais poder de fogo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O Nasus já tive um e era absolutamente pacifico.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Tenho dois Hepatus e um Leucosternum sem qualquer problema, sem manifestações de agressividade entre eles.
Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Gostaria de vossa opinião sobre o posicionamento dos leds:

Espalhá-los uniformemente ou fazer em cluster?



É verdade que as calhas comerciais são todas em cluster, mas pergunto-me se será por razões de qualidade da luz ou por razões económicas de ser mais fácil fazer um cluster do que espalhar os leds pelas calhas...  :Admirado: 

Outra dúvida é se será diferente a temperatura de cor final. Será que em cluster como temos 2 azuis a "azular" um branco, a cor final é mais azul, do que se os leds estiverem espalhados?  :Admirado: 

Para finalizar, fazer cluster tem uma vantagem: se quiser mais tarde adicionar mais leds/clusters, fica tudo mais uniforme e tenho espaço para tal, já se forem os leds espalhados torna " a coisa" mais complicada...

Não sei que faça... :yb665:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Cluster!!!!  :Coradoeolhos: 

mas eu fazia triangulos com os 3 leds...

Como já te tinha dito, acho que a cor final é melhor.

Pensa num led RGB, se as cores tivessem separadas, não tinha o mesmo efeito!  :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo quanto mais a separação for uniforme melhor tens a mistura das temperaturas/comprimento de ondas que fores usar e menos marcante no fundo do aqua com efeitos não spot demasiado marcado, mas pelo menos vais notar zonas mais intensas e de tom diferente das sem leds na separação isto se o espaço entre os clusters for bem afastado.

Outra coisa que não gosto e que geralmente também marca sempre um pouco é na mesma linha de leds ter ora um de uma cor ora outro de outra, mais uma vez para eliminar isto vais ter de os ter o mais juntos possível.

É a minha opinião derivada aos meus muitos testes antes de chegar ao calculo certo de fila com X leds, Z espaço entre eles quer horizontal quer vertical e claro posso afirmar isto pois a minha experiencia é sempre com lentes, não as tendo pode ser que te resulte e seja completamente diferente.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu gosto do exemplo da AI. 
Em '0'...
O João viu o meu foco DIY e pelo que percebi concordou com a solução.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

POis eu de início tinha colocado para espalhar os leds uniformemente, mas a minha dúvida é serem leds diferentes os brancos e os azuis...


Tenho medo de como os brancos são muito mais fortes que os azuis, ver um feixe azul entre 2 feixes brancos tornando a luz final não uniforme...

Mas a principal razão é mesmo a questão do espaço se quiser mais tarde colocar mais leds... Em cluster torna este processo bem mais fácil... :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Passa cá em casa para veres como fica a distribuição de luz com os leds...
Tenho um foco todo azul 20K, outro misturado com mais branco 10K e outro misturado que fica ai nos 12K. Assim consegues ter uma idéia... 
Mas duvido que tenhas problemas de mistura de cores se usares lentes de 60 graus ou maiores angulos ou se nem usares lentes. Era essa a tua idéia certo?... sem lentes?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Bom dia
> 
> Eu gosto do exemplo da AI. 
> Em '0'...
> O João viu o meu foco DIY e pelo que percebi concordou com a solução.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Yep, para mim a tua abordagem está correcta por 2 motivos.

1º usas cluster em triangulos com os led's todos juntos.
2º tens pouco  espaço livre entre clusters, o que elimina o efeito spot mesmo que depois coloques lentes.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Passa cá em casa para veres como fica a distribuição de luz com os leds...
> Tenho um foco todo azul 20K, outro misturado com mais branco 10K e outro misturado que fica ai nos 12K. Assim consegues ter uma idéia... 
> Mas duvido que tenhas problemas de mistura de cores se usares lentes de 60 graus ou maiores angulos ou se nem usares lentes. Era essa a tua idéia certo?... sem lentes?


Sim, sem lentes... e daí também o ter pensado inicialmente em espalhar os leds... :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais um voto para a disposição em triângulo ou em "O".

O meu voto vale o que vale..... No meu entender, se as melhores marcas estão a utilizar este sistema (AI, Ecotech por exemplo) é porque se calhar deve ser melhor.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

A minha concepção vale o que vale... mas aqui fica a minha participação...





Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia
> 
> A minha concepção vale o que vale... mas aqui fica a minha participação...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Excelente Pedro, obrigado! :Pracima: 

De qualquer forma tenho um problema com a disposição em triângulo - é que se tiver de meter mais azuis, fica tudo baralhado... por isso fiz o desenho, se optar por cluster, em "+" sendo que por agora vou apenas ter um "-" :yb624: , mas se necessitar de colocar mais azuis é mais fácil, digo eu...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podes sempre simular uma disposição em pé de galinha...

_A__B
B B_A A

Onde:
A = Azul
B = Branco

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> Podes sempre simular uma disposição em pé de galinha...
> 
> _A__B
> B B_A A
> 
> Onde:
> A = Azul
> ...


Pois mas assim já eram necessários muitos leds...

Eu acho que se a combinação 1:1:1 (B:W:RB) não for suficientemente azulada para o meu gosto, bastará colocarm ais um blue/royal blue para obter essa tonalidade, ou seja, brancos, não conto ter mais, pelo menos para já a dúvida é se necessito de mais azuis ou não.

ficanco com 3 blues/royal blues e um White e fazendo cluster como estava ali a colocar ficaria algo deste gênero:

__B
B W RB

OU

B W RB
__B

Por isso fazendo cluster, acho que é melhor esta disposição, não sei... :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Podes empre fazer triangulo á mesma, mas deixas o branco ao meio.

-----RB---------B--------B

-----W--------------W

B---------B---------RB

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Podes empre fazer triangulo á mesma, mas deixas o branco ao meio.
> 
> -----RB---------B--------B
> 
> -----W--------------W
> 
> B---------B---------RB


 hummm nao sei se o bis95 em espaço para isso tudo... :Admirado: 

EDIT: bem tendo em conta o tamanho do pcb dos B e dos RB, dá na boa...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, olhando para ele, acho que dá!  :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

> hummm nao sei se o bis95 em espaço para isso tudo...
> 
> EDIT: bem tendo em conta o tamanho do pcb dos B e dos RB, dá na boa...


Quem vir a minha calha a funcionar, verifica que não tenho sposts...
de inicio foi muito ordeiramente, mas como fui incluindo mais leds, ficou meio anarquica.
no entanto tentei sempre colocar os leds de diferentes cores (royal blue de inicio, depois só usei blue...mais baratos) o mais afastados possiveis dos da mesma cor.

compreendes?
de forma a caberem todos na calha.

Optimizar será maximizar a distância entre leds iguais. maximizando também a distância entre leds diferentes.

vais ter o dobro dos azuis (o royal blue não é muito diferente do azul), mas com menos potencia...

Algo que ficaria menos mal
e poque o azul nem é muito diferente do royal.
encostavas dois leds desses...para ter pelo menos a mesma potencia de um XM-l ou parecida.

ou seja  (B+RB)-----w-----(B+RB)
               W -----(B+RB)-----W
eu fazia assim...

ou os espalhava pela calha, seguindo o mesmo principio

B   W  RB B  W  RB
W  RB  B  W RB B
Se calhar até era melhor...

A ideia é teres a luz o mais uniforme possivel, e acho que assim é o ideal...
percebes?
senão podes ter o efeito spotlight, que sinceramente é artificial...
não precisas desses efeito para teres cintilação.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Posso estar a ver mal o filme mas as calhas comerciais normalmente são francamente mais pequenas quando comparadas com as tuas 7 fileiras de Bis95.

Nesse sentido penso que a disposição em clusters, sendo estes relativamente espaçados, irá misturar melhor as cores mas distribuir bem pior a intensidade luminosa principalmente se tiveres rochas relativamente altas. Provavelmente vais ver efeito spotlight.

No curto teste que fiz com a minha calha, na qual coloquei para já 22 XM-L uniformemente num espaço de 100 x 9,5cm, o spotlight é imperceptível mesmo a apenas 20 a 25 cms da fonte de luz.

Diria que contigo se irá passar o mesmo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Posso estar a ver mal o filme mas as calhas comerciais normalmente são francamente mais pequenas quando comparadas com as tuas 7 fileiras de Bis95.
> 
> Nesse sentido penso que a disposição em clusters, sendo estes relativamente espaçados, irá misturar melhor as cores mas distribuir bem pior a intensidade luminosa principalmente se tiveres rochas relativamente altas. Provavelmente vais ver efeito spotlight.
> 
> No curto teste que fiz com a minha calha, na qual coloquei para já 22 XM-L uniformemente num espaço de 100 x 9,5cm, o spotlight é imperceptível mesmo a apenas 20 a 25 cms da fonte de luz.
> 
> Diria que contigo se irá passar o mesmo.


Se fosse ter a certeza que não iria necessitar de mais azuis eu ia para a disposição uniforme como tinha pensado inicialmente, o problema é se preciso mais tarde acrescentar leds. Não queria ter de estar a fazer novos furos para todos ficarem uniformes...

No meu ponto de vista o ideal era ter uniformidade, mas que me permitisse mais tarde adicionar mais azuis, ou mesmo mais brancos...   :Admirado: 

Relativamente ao efeito spot sinceramenten ão estou preocupado. Não conto usar lentes e com leds de 120º, acho que não haverá spots nenhuns  :Smile:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Não vais ter spots... acima de lentes de 60/80 graus é muito dificil teres spots. De qualquer maneira, eu se fosse a ti usaria lentes Hugo. 
Vais ter 65 de altura e a calha vais estar pelo menos 10 a 15 cm pendurada acima do aquário certo?

Isso já fica a 80cm do fundo do aquário... já pensaste nisso?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não vais ter spots... acima de lentes de 60/80 graus é muito dificil teres spots. De qualquer maneira, eu se fosse a ti usaria lentes Hugo. 
> Vais ter 65 de altura e a calha vais estar pelo menos 10 a 15 cm pendirada acima do aquário certo?
> 
> Isso já fica a 80cm do fundo do aquário... já pensaste nisso?


Já!!!
Meto sem lentes, faço medições PAR e depois logo se vê  :Olá:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Mas isso já está feito... vê na net ou ve no link que tinha colocado no inicio do meu post. 

Exemplo... com os meus focos tens leituras par de 180 / 200 no fundo do aquá com lentes de 40graus e pendurados a 90cm do fundo. 

Mas já existem muitos testes e leituras feitas, acho que devias pensar nisso ainda antes de colocar a calha.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já!!!
> Meto sem lentes, faço medições PAR e depois logo se vê


Parece-me a melhor via. De qualquer modo 60 graus será a medida a pensar, diria eu.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está medido mas não com a o meu setup, não com a minha altura do aquário, não com a minha disposiçao dos leds, etc...

Colocar lentes não é difícil, o problema é encontrar lentes para XM-L, que não há muitas...


Para lá disso, ainda continuo com a minha ideia de usar reflectores em vez de lentes...  :Admirado:

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas caro hugo,

sou novo por aqui e com poucos conhecimentos de aquários mas desde que ando aqui pelo forum +/- 1 mes que ando em "cima" do teu post e bastante curioso para ver como isso vai ficar...

ja existe fotos novas? como ficou finalmente o sistema de iluminação?

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não há novas fotos porque não há nada de novo para mostrar!

Contudo, e como se costuma dizer: Já faltou mais... :yb663:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem, gostava de vir dar novidades interessantes, mas venho mais uma vez pedir a vossa ajuda para um situação que é grave e não sei como vou solucionar...
Falham inha que julguei ter pensado em tudo e nunca mais me lembrei deste pormenor que agora se torna um por maior.

O problema é que o aquário irá apanhar, durante o dia, muita luz do exterior. tendo em conta que normalmente ligo as luzes entre as 18 e as 24 (a ir antecipando até o fim de semana) acho luz tempo a mais...

Estamos mesmo a falar de muita luminusidade. Mesmo colocando cortinados nos vãos (são mesmo vãos e não simplesmente janelas) acho que terei sempre luz a mais para o aquário. Para lá da janela da própria sala do aquário mas essa resolve-se até bem curiosamente.

O que me recomendam?
Já matei a cabeça e não encontro uma solução minimamente agradavel. Se tivesse pensado nisto de início teria colocado umas telas automáticas a descer do lado de dentro do fishroom e pronto, mas agora já não posso porque mandei fazer o aquário até ao limite do lado de fora do pladur...

Preciso sinceramente de idiotas com "ideias parvas" para ver se consigo resolver este problema, caso contrário terei peixes zombies... :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Hugo

Fotos ou renders 3D do local ajudavam a perceber o teu drama...
O preto resolve excesso de luz... em vidros...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Dá para perceber?

luz_aquario.jpg

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho um amigo com o mesmo tema: luz natural indirecta durante o dia.

Ele só liga a iluminção às 18 como tu pretendes. O tanque tem uma vida absolutamente normal.

Se calhar o teu problema é menos complexo do que pensas.

Eu faria o que tu estás a fazer: estudava o assunto procurando medidas para o resolver. 

Mas avançava sem problemas mantendo as tais medidas como plano B.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois, eu não sei se será um problema mas presumo que sim, já que sobretudo os peixes terão mais tempo de luz/claridade que o normal, mas até há quem use moonlights e afins! É que eu não vou ter estores, pelo que vou ter sempre alguma claridade... mais que uma moonlight prevejo eu...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Tens sempre uma solução, ciclo 12-24!  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois mas isso para mim não é solução!

Eu quero o aquário iluminado quando estou em casa, não quando estou fora! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bom... o problema do excesso de luz continua por resolver, mas o aquário chega para a semana.
Ainda vai faltar um pouco até o poder encher com água salgada mas tê-lo já é um marco importante para mim ao fim de mais de 5 anos de calvário...

Gostaria novamente de pedir a vossa ajuda desta feita para vos perguntar o que é normal, em aquário embutios, esconder-se em cima e em baixo?

Estava a pensar em 1cm em baixo (relembro que não terei areão) e 2/3 em cima. Que vos parece?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Aleluiaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mandas-me uma MP a dizer a que fornecedor compraste já que estou a meio duma luta igual?

Eu não gosto de ver a superfície da água por isso em cima baixava até a ultrapassar aí 5 mm.

No que toca a areia gosto de a ver "à pele" com o topo da placa de revestimento do móvel ou no teu caso com o pladur... Ver areia em perfil contra o vidro é bio-engraçado porque se topam bichezas e tal mas esteticamente é fraquinho. Estar muito abaixo da linha visível dá uma certa sensação de vazio.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Quanto ao problema dos vidros "janelas" .. ja pensaste em vidro escuro ?? ou mesmo pelicula para que nao entre tanta luz ?? exista quem faça isso em casa assim como fazem em carros ... 

abraço ...

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Sobre o excesso de luz podes optar por um "Estores de Rolo Blackout".

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Quanto ao problema dos vidros "janelas" .. ja pensaste em vidro escuro ?? ou mesmo pelicula para que nao entre tanta luz ?? exista quem faça isso em casa assim como fazem em carros ... 
> 
> abraço ...


Sim pensei nessa possibilidade, mas a película deixa sempre entrar muita luz por muito obscura que seja e eu também quero luz em casa, claro está!...




> Sobre o excesso de luz podes optar por um "Estores de Rolo Blackout".


É mais por aqui, sim...

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

já pensas-te em ter um painel que desce e sobe? tipo painel de madeira lacado a branco que quando queres moves.
se quiseres posso fazer um esquema do que falo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim, já pensei também nisso e aliás continuo com a ideia que o melhor mesmo é tapar directamente o aquário e não propriamente a entrada de luz na sala. Mas o problema é a estética e a esta altura do campeonato esse tipo de alterações já são complicadas...

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Por ser complicado é que acho que o Blackout sera a melhor escolha, tentando por umas calhas a frente(mas lateral) do aquário que podem ser minimalistas e o rolo ficar por dentro da parede.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Bom... o problema do excesso de luz continua por resolver, mas o aquário chega para a semana.
> Ainda vai faltar um pouco até o poder encher com água salgada mas tê-lo já é um marco importante para mim ao fim de mais de 5 anos de calvário...
> 
> Gostaria novamente de pedir a vossa ajuda desta feita para vos perguntar o que é normal, em aquário embutios, esconder-se em cima e em baixo?
> 
> Estava a pensar em 1cm em baixo (relembro que não terei areão) e 2/3 em cima. Que vos parece?


Olá Hugo,

Acho que o "excesso de luz" não será um problema! Eu arrancava como está, e se em alguma altura verifica-se problemas com isso faria algo.
Quanto as medidas, em baixo como não vais usar areia, coloca o suficiente para tapar o silicone. Em cima eu colocava como o Nuno disse, a tapar a linha de água.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Acho que o "excesso de luz" não será um problema! Eu arrancava como está, e se em alguma altura verifica-se problemas com isso faria algo.


300% de acordo.

Eu tenho uma enorme frustração por não ter nenhum lugar da casa com iluminação solar direta onde me ficasse bem o aquário, vê lá tu... :Admirado: 

Sou um fervoroso adepto da luz solar. Quando a coisa é feita com jeito, tem tudo para ser uma mais valia. Lembro-me duma Turbinaria gigante no tanque do Ricardo Rodrigues e aquilo quando levava com o sol de chapa, nem se notava que as HQIs estavam ligadas.

Ele tinha lá um coral espetacular, Psamocora roxa e verde oriunda do Mar Vermelho que crescia em barda à conta do solinho... Ok, também tinha majanos em barda que provavelmente só com a HQI, estariam mais controladas.

Pela minha parte, tive um plantado que me deu imensos problemas de algas até ao dia em que esqueci o que estava nos livros e abri uma pressiana que estava sempre fechada e o deixei levar com sol directo 3 a 4 horas por dia. Resultado: adeus algas... as plantas cresciam de tal forma que as algas morriam à fome. A clorofila era tanta que as folhas ficavam avermelhadas...

Viva o sol!!!

O meu sonho era ter uma coisa como estas que aqui aparecem.

Usava ums focos de baixo ângulo de leds royal-blue e blue para, sem estarem no caminho do sol, me azularem um bocadinho a luz. O resto seria mãe natureza e mai-nada...

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> O meu sonho era ter uma coisa como estas que aqui aparecem.


Bonito e barato..

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Bonito e barato..


Pelo menos a conta da luz, porque os tubos solares... Upa Upa Puxadote!

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Pelo menos a conta da luz, porque os tubos solares... Upa Upa Puxadote!


ai sim? uma coisa que parece tão simples é assim tão caro? tinha ideia que fosse barato, comparando com os custos de uma iluminação para um aquário desse tamanho

----------


## Bruno Santos

> 300% de acordo.
> 
> Eu tenho uma enorme frustração por não ter nenhum lugar da casa com iluminação solar direta onde me ficasse bem o aquário, vê lá tu...
> 
> Sou um fervoroso adepto da luz solar. Quando a coisa é feita com jeito, tem tudo para ser uma mais valia. Lembro-me duma Turbinaria gigante no tanque do Ricardo Rodrigues e aquilo quando levava com o sol de chapa, nem se notava que as HQIs estavam ligadas.
> 
> Ele tinha lá um coral espetacular, Psamocora roxa e verde oriunda do Mar Vermelho que crescia em barda à conta do solinho... Ok, também tinha majanos em barda que provavelmente só com a HQI, estariam mais controladas.
> 
> Pela minha parte, tive um plantado que me deu imensos problemas de algas até ao dia em que esqueci o que estava nos livros e abri uma pressiana que estava sempre fechada e o deixei levar com sol directo 3 a 4 horas por dia. Resultado: adeus algas... as plantas cresciam de tal forma que as algas morriam à fome. A clorofila era tanta que as folhas ficavam avermelhadas...
> ...


Boas. com esta e que lixaram. tenho o aqua a 20cm da janela onde pode levar com luz directa mas tenho.a sempre fechada mantendo o aqua na escuridao. Com o uso dessa luz solar como e que fica o periodo de luz da t5? O aqua nao fica com excesso de luz? Quase deixa de ter plena escuridao...

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu tinha o meu com luz directa uns 40 min por dia e os corais cresciam todos em direção da janela EHEHEH 

Bruno desde que o sol bata no aquário com as tuas luzes ligadas ficas com o teu fotoperíodo na mesma... ficas é com mais luz

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Usava ums focos de baixo ângulo de leds royal-blue e blue para, sem estarem no caminho do sol, me azularem um bocadinho a luz. O resto seria mãe natureza e mai-nada...


Boas!

Terias um pequeno problema devido À latitude em que se encontra o nosso pais.....no inverno terias um foto periodo muito curto e pouco intenso para os corais!

Antes de montar o meu aquario também ponderei montar solar tubes....só desisti devido ao elevado preço dos mesmos, por não ter a sala virada a nascente e por ultimo poque no inverno teria de ter sempre outro tipo de iluminação, pois só o sol não chaegava!



Hugo, o que pensas em colocar por exemplo um pano ou pastico preto suspenso no aquario preso com uns imans por exemplo.....quando chegares a casa só o terias de remover!

Cumps

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

E por acaso no pais que estamos e com a actual situação ainda ninguém pensou em tubos solares diy.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

A luz solar nunca foi muito utilizada para a iluminação de reefs pela questão do espectro... é que apesar de a luz solar ser mais "natural", a distância que separa a superfície da água do aquário do coral é muito reduzida e isto leva a uma manutençao dos níveis de vermelho e amarelo no espectro vísivel. Esta é a razão de um aqua nestas condições ter um aspecto amarelado... a luz azul que nós sempre tanto valorizamos é o tipo de luz que chega à maioria dos corais no mar... a profundidade dos corais é a suficiente para a água absorver a maior parte da radiação vermelha e amarela do espectro. O crescimento é superior porque as zooxantelas gostam muito dessa  zona do espectro... mas a tendência é deixar os corais muito castanhos, e se tiverem muitos nutrientes no aqua pode levar ao aparecimento mais rápido de algas.

É uma questão de gosto... eu cá não gosto muito desse tipo de coloração, mas quem gostar, ou não se importar... é uma boa maneira de reduzir alguns custos, principalmente se o aquário for muito grande

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela contribuiçõa de todos :Pracima: 

Eu nunca pensei na luz solar, mesmo fazendo uma casa de raiz como é o caso, devido ao horário do sol.  :yb624: 
O problema é sempre o mesmo! Eu quero ter o aquário ligado quando estou em casa. Eu estou em casa no melhor das hipóteses a partir das 18h da tarde e quero o aquário ligado até ir para a cama (23h, 24h, ...). NO verão ainda poderia aproveitar um pouco do sol, mas no inverno não aproveitava nada...


Ora bom, quant ao aquário propriamente dito, há boas e más notícias:

O aquário chegou:


Mas vinha riscado, desnivelado e com alguns cordões de silicone muito imperfeitos. Nada habitual na empresa de onde ele veio... Nada mesmo...


Já falei com eles e na 5ª-feira vão lá ver. Tenho tudo para querer que vão resolver a situação a melhor forma.
É chato porque aquilo é tudo menos leve! Fomos 8 e mesmo assim cada um teve de fazer muita força. Agora vai ser preciso retirá-lo novamente, tornar a trazê-lo, etc...


Depois de ver o aquário também notei uma coisa que quase de certeza me fará mudar de ideias relativamente ao fundo do aquário. Ele tem travamento em baixo o que inviabiliza (apenas aparentemente) a minha ideia de não ter areão. Como está, não posso deixar assim simplesmente bare bottom. Eu tinha ideia de colocar uma placa de acrílico/pvc/etc, mas assim para o fazer terei de colocar mais algumas chapas de vidro (ou outra coisa qualquer que faça altura) para a pressão da água não se notar na placa vergando-a.

Já começa a ser muita coisa e muito trabalho para ter um bare bottom... :Admirado: 


Finalmente, relativamente à questão do excesso de luz, e mais uma vez agradecendo imenso as vossas preciosas contribuições que estou a registar, vou deixar as coisas como estão e depois de uns tempos, logo vejo como as coisas correm e que solução é a melhor. A minha dúvida também é se conseguirei perceber se há excesso de luz no aquário, mas como eu gosto de pensar, um problema de cada vez! :SbClown:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Parabéns pelo bicharoco. Isso vai-se resolver. E eventualmente podem fazer o serviço aí,

Quanto ao travamento...




> Eu tinha ideia de colocar uma placa de acrílico/pvc/etc, mas assim para o fazer terei de colocar mais algumas chapas de vidro (ou outra coisa qualquer que faça altura) para a pressão da água não se notar na placa vergando-a.


Não me parece... a pressão da água vai estar por cima da placa mas também por baixo por isso não a fará dobrar. O que a poderá fazer dobrar é o seu próprio peso ou, mais provavelmente, o da rocha.

Agora diria que, mesmo que lá metesses qualquer coisa para suportar a dita placa, terá que tapar a totalidade do fundo porque senão ficas ali com uma espécie de plenum com pouca circulação mas com acesso à coluna de água e todos os condimentos para acumular nhanha até mais não, que é precisamente o que queres evitar.

Resumindo... ou metes duas placas com a espessura do vidro bem encaixadinhas a cada lado do travamento tapando a totalidade do fundo, e depois pões a outra por cima ou então o melhor é ires escolhendo a cor e granulometria da areia...

Já agora... relativamente ao tema da luz azul e sua relevância, sucede que grande parte dos corais que temos foram seguramente coletados a baixa profundidade ou descendem de corais que o foram.

Não nego que seja uma parte importante do espetro, nem tão pouco que é mais apelativo ao olhar. Não nego também que as cores ficam melhores. Agora, os crescimentos debaixo de luz solar são manifestamente melhores do que com leds, hqi, T5, etc...

Ou seja: a situação que me parece ideal é um foto-período que comece por exemplo às 14:00 e que dure 12 horas. O início é só solar e o final será só de leds com o período intermédio com ambos. No inverno o periodo de complementaridade terá que obviamente ser maior.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na minha modesta opinião, acho que devias colocar areia. Não digo uma DSB, mas areia suficiente para tapar o vidro em baixo. 
Pelo que tenho visto de outros aquários bare-bottom, não ter areão obriga a uma manuntenção extra - aspirar o fundo. Isso é fácil num aquário até 90-120cm, mas no caso do teu aquário (e do meu), dá bastante mais trabalho de se fazer todas as semanas. Foi por essa razão que eu decidi usar areão.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

se fosse um colocava areao só a tapar os vidros com o Sr. Ricardo sugueriu apesar de ser mais natural, eu gosto de ver os nassarios a sair do areao e á corais que só ficam bonitos no areão etc.......mas é só a minha opinião. Boa sorte

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois parece que terá de ser. Ainda não é desta que tenho um bare bottom...  :Frown: 

A logística de "tapar" o vaxio deixado pelas travas inferiores é algo complexo embora me vá sair muito mais caro colocar areão que resolver este "problema"...
Vamos ver...

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ainda não é desta que tenho um bare bottom...


Olà *Hugo*,

Estou louco para ver esse aquário a rular, desde já te desejo tudo de bom para esse projecto. :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Conforme combinado ontem foram lá os senhores do aquário ver os ricos e a mossa e... Não se conseguiu resolver a mossa. Os riscos conseguiram retirá-los polindo, mas a mossa não.

Foram espectaculares!
Assumiram o problema, disseram que não conseguiam resolver a questão da mossa e infezlimente terão de levar o aquário e tentar (espero bem que sim  :yb663: ) apenas substituir o vidro frontal, aproveitando tudo o resto.

É um situação complicada porque é um aquário muito grande, mas resolveram o problema da melhor forma!

Deixo aqui um abraço de sinpatia e força ao Rui, para que consiga descolar a frente do aquário sem estragar mais nada!

Força! :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olà *Hugo*,
> 
> Estou louco para ver esse aquário a rular, desde já te desejo tudo de bom para esse projecto.
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Ricardo!
Se ficar tão bom como o teu, já seria um sucesso!!! :SbOk2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Por acaso gostava de aprender a pulir os vidros. Fiz uma tentativa que não correu mt bem, acabou por ficar pior. Comprei mesmo um kit para isso. Mas como não cabia mt bem dentro do aquario, tive que desistir, não dava jeito nenhum para manusear o berbequim...

Boa sorte com a volta desse bicho gigantesco!  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pello que pude verificar no meu caso, só se consegue retirar riscos se forem muito superficiais.
Tipo aqueles feitos com a lamina para limpar os vidros. Mais fundo que isso é para esquecer!

----------


## sergiorslopes

Boas,

Sei perfeitamente o que isso é... a porta do meu elevador também se virou contra o meu aquário e levou a melhor  :yb620: 

Hugo, tens a caixa de mensagens cheia.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, tens a caixa de mensagens cheia.


Já não!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Hoje foram buscar o aquário! Não deve demorar muito a trazerem-no de volta!

Uma situação que reparei e me preocupou um pouco foi o tamanho ddos furos, sobretudo de saída.
Eu tenho 3 furos de saída (para fazer aquele durso sem barulho) de 33mm e o retorno com 25mm.

Parece-me muito pequenos os de 33mm. Iria jurar que no antigo aquário tinha de 50mm  :Admirado: 

Será que 33 está bem?
É que quanto menor o furo também mais barato fica tubagem e afins, mas não queria ter problemas com isto no furuto...


Que vos parece? :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Num aquário com essas dimensões 2 furos de 50mm para saída de água seria bom. A entrada de água a 33mm e com canalização PVC de 25mm está porreiro.

Presumo que na saída de água vás colocar 2 Dursos. Qual o caudal da bomba de retorno que planeias usar? Em função deste e para poupar alguns cêntimos e/ou espaço no aquário/tamanho da coluna seca podes utilizar PVC de 40mm. O ruído vai ser também em função da circulação (débito da bomba) de água que vai circular entre o aquário e a sump e também da forma como vais desenhar/dispor a tua canalização de saída.

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois ainda não me decidi pela(s) bomba(s) de retorno.

Tenho lá uma OR3500 antiga que sempre usei sem problemas, mas gasta um balúrdio. Acho que as Eheim compactas fazem bem o serviço e gastam muito menos, pelo que estou inclinado para usar uma dessas. Uma ou 2? :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu tenho uma mini Red Dragon 3500 e é mais que suficiente!

Já tive uma Eheim 5000+ mas consumia mais energia e tinha menos débito...

Cumps

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Novidades????????????????????? :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Novidades?????????????????????


Infelizmente ainda não há, mas já agora e como perguntaste deixo aqui umas fotos (muito fracas por sinal - telemóvel) que tirei quando cá estava o aquário que já dá uma ideia (muito desarrumada) de como "a coisa" vai ficar:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Acham então que não terei problemas com os 3 furos de saída de 33mm?!


Entretanto venho pedir a vossa ajuda para um outro tema: Instalação eléctrica!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Para vos tentar explicar o que pedi ao electricista para fazer aquando do início da obra fiz este esquema rudimentar:

electricidade_aquario.JPG

Basicamente pedi-lhe para colocar tubos de passagem de alguns pontos no chão, junto da sump, para uma parede. Sinceramente não me recordo o que tinha em mente, mas pedi-lhe para fazer isto para ter a electricidade toda arrumadinha. A ideia era ter também um bõtão para cada tomada para ser mais fácil e imediato ligar/desligar cada equipamento. Agora resta saber o que fazer com isto.  :yb624: 


Assim de repente vejo 2 hipóteses:

1 - Faço passar o fio do equipamento por este tubo junto ao chão e ele sai na parede, onde pode depois ligar a uma tomada com botão. (implica ter de cortar/acrescentar todos os fios dos equipamentos... :Admirado: )

2 - Faço como em cima, mas ligo directamente o fio a um botão, sem ter sequer ficha. (implica também ter de cortar/acrescentar, mas torna a remoção do equipamento mais complexa.)


Para passar os fios dos equipamentos pelos tubos terei sempre de cortar o fio do mesmo. Eu na altura pensei nisto e embora possa causar algum choque, não me parece nada do outro mundo. O pior que vejo é em questões de garantia, mas também não vejo que possam reclamar assim tanto porque se um equipamento avariar, não será certamente por causa do corte do fio, embora como é obvio possam sempre recusar a garantia... Mas também muitas das coisas que lá tenho já nem na garantia estão, por isso...

Que vos parece? :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

Eu não faria assim, criava os botões ou controladores lá na parede de trás e ligava-lhes os fios correspondentes que saiam por debaixo do aquário. Esses depois serão ligados a tomadas singulares duplas, triplas ou o que quiseres e ai ligas o equipamento. Não perdes a garantia e não tens que andar a fazer enxertos...

Digo isto porque será o que irei fazer +- para poder controlar tudo com o meu arduino ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu não faria assim, criava os botões ou controladores lá na parede de trás e ligava-lhes os fios correspondentes que saiam por debaixo do aquário. Esses depois serão ligados a tomadas singulares duplas, triplas ou o que quiseres e ai ligas o equipamento. Não perdes a garantia e não tens que andar a fazer enxertos...
> 
> Digo isto porque será o que irei fazer +- para poder controlar tudo com o meu arduino ...


Também é uma possibilidade, sim senhor!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

deixo aqui,c omo fiz a parte eletrica do meu charco, tenho directo do qudro geral 2 saidas cada uma com o seu dijuntor. 1 das tomadas é directo para: escumador e bomba de retormo(equipamentos ligados permanente) a 2tomada vai para um quadro eletrico que faz ramal para duas extensoes uma para a aquatronica e todos os acessorios e transformadores a 2ª extensão para equipamentos dependentes, elevador da calha de iluminação, extração de vapor/ar quente, iluminação da sump+iluminação do compartimento eletrico.

Este foi o meu conceito, parece ser um pouco confuso por isso se tiver alguma duvida em relação á minha discrição, esteja á vontade para perguntar.................

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Acho que o melhor é fazeres um painel de tomadas debaixo do aqua, e metes uma caixa carregada de dijuntores na parede. Fazes à mesma a separação, fica limpinho, e não andas a corta cabos. Recomendo-te a colocação de um diferêncial para tua protecção, sendo que este deve reagir a uma diferênça de 30mA ou menos. Qt menor este valor, mais caro ele vai ser. Mas vale o dinheiro, não é nada agradavel de certeza apanhar um bruto choque num aqua, pq por exemplo, um aquecedor partiu ou está estalado...

Quem diz aquecedor, diz bomba com cabo defeituoso, etc.

Não te esqueças das probes de titanio para ligarem a agua à terra. Uma no aqua, uma na sump!  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Acho que sim!
É melhor assim!

Meto as tomadas no chão e depois um botão para ligar/desligar na parede!

Obrigado! :Pracima:

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boa noite Hugo, 
Deixo um pequeno conselho de alguém muito distraído no que toca a tratar do aquário, não ponhas as tomadas directamente no chao a nao ser que tenhas protecção contra agua e coisas do genero pois se por azar tens algum acidente como entornar um jaricam, tens um jaricam entornado e um curto circuito. Eu punha na parede.

Abraço

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## PauloOliveira

Realmente a ideia que tenho é também as tomadas quanto mais altas melhor, precisamente para se entornares alguma coisa ou se houver algum problema, nao apanharem água ....

Mas isto é a ideia que tenho ...  :Wink: 
e deixa-me desde já te dizer que  "tenho para mim" que esse aqua vai ficar muitoooo Bom ...


Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela dica Carlos! :Pracima: 

Vou colocar num pilar que tenho lá e nas "pernas" da estrutura que suporta o aquário!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

As tomadas deverão estar sempre de forma a que os fios/cabos façam gola de forma a que o pingo caia antes de chegar à tomada...
Acho que não acrescentei nada de novo... mas também não tinha assim nada de momento para fazer...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas,

Não e preciso agradecer... penso que a ideia do forum é mesmo essa de nos ajudar-mos uns aos outros :P

Abraço e boa sorte para essa piscina hehehe

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Chegou o bicho depois da operação  :Smile:  (correu tudo bem, felizmente!!!  :yb663: )

Trazia um risco, mas é no topo e será tapado, pelo que não tem problema!
Entretanto o camelo que tirou as medidas (eu mesmo) tirou-as tão bem ou tão mal, que os furos de escoamento da coluna seca se não baterem na estrutura, andarão lá mesmo a razar. Vamos a ver no real como será. Felizmente tem solução e a malta da vidromoldura prontificou-se a fazer novos furos se fosse necessário!

5* o serviço deles!  :SbOk2: 


Fotos são quase iguais as outras, mas cá ficam!

http://imageshack.us/g/813/iphone125.jpg/

----------


## Marco Madeira

Está com bom aspecto Hugo... próximos passos?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

hummm terminar a casa  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Só uma pergunta, na coluna seca a que nivel vai ficar a agua?é só por causa do ruido que vai fazer ao cair, se for o caso!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Só uma pergunta, na coluna seca a que nivel vai ficar a agua?é só por causa do ruido que vai fazer ao cair, se for o caso!
> 
> Cumps


Vai ficar praticamente sem queda. Aliás o 3º tubo irá ficar um pouco acima ou ao mesmo nível "da queda". :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> hummm terminar a casa


Há cerca de 6/7 anos disse aqui ao Xor Hugo que ele iria construir uma casa à volta dum aquário e não o oposto. Aqui estamos nós a comprovar... O Aquário em posição, a casa nem por isso... Uma Santa, a Filipa!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Há cerca de 6/7 anos disse aqui ao Xor Hugo que ele iria construir uma casa à volta dum aquário e não o oposto. Aqui estamos nós a comprovar... O Aquário em posição, a casa nem por isso... Uma Santa, a Filipa!


E foi +/- isso que eu disse ao arquiteto desde a primeira reunião! :yb624: 

Ainda me lembro (a ver se encontro e coloco aqui) da primeira proposta ter sido um aquário redondo (sabia lá ele como fazer isso) desde o chão a servir tipo de rotunda no meio da sala.  :Admirado: 

A Filipa é uma santa e nunca cortou "as pernas" a isto dos peixes (aliás agora é ela que diz que sente a falta do barulho da água - até tive de comprar uma daquelas fontes zen para colocar na sala) mas também porque eu sempre tentei colocar os aquários que tive num patamar decente de decoração/arquitetura/ambiente. E se nós metermos a mão na consciência e pensarmos um pouco, depressa arranjamos "coisas" que fizemos que são tudo menos apreciáveis, para não dizer outra coisa pior ainda.

Eu julgo que o que normalmente as nossas respetivas não gostam é dos pingos no chão, é daquele aquário de mudas ou de reprodução ou de cavalos marinhos que colocámos ao lado do tanque principal, que nem tem um móvel decente e fica-se a ver a estrutura, do barulho que por vezes fazem os equipamentos, de aquários que não se quadunam em tamanho com o local onde estão, etc.... Porque de ver um aquário numa sala ou onde for, eu acho que toda a gente gosta!

Da minha parte sempre tentei que os meus aquários fizessem sentido na decoração da casa e quando assim é, a coisa fica mais fácil. Aliás um aquário, no âmbito decorativo de uma habitação pode até mesmo resolver alguns problemas de arquitetura ou esconder algumas características menos bonitas, digamos assim. Nós muitas vezes temos grande parte da culpa das nossas esposas não aceitarem tão bem a aquariofilia como nós!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo

Não me recordo de um comentário/observação tão madura e realista! :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Aqui já com melhor aspeto (ou não  :Admirado: )

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como vais fazer para limpar os vidros?

Tá com muito bom aspeto!Congrats!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Como vais fazer para limpar os vidros?
> 
> Tá com muito bom aspeto!Congrats!
> 
> Cumps


Da mesma forma que qualquer outra pessoa (acho eu  :Admirado: ) iman e raspador. Há outras soluções?  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu tb tenho um iman com um raspador colado easy blade, mas demora algum tempo, já que tenho de fazer várias passagens!

Optei por adquirir 2 blades da jbl!Muito maiores e mais rápidas!

http://shop.coxwellaquatics.co.uk/jb...mph-1116-p.asp

uma deixei como vinha para limpar as zonas mais acima (até meio da coluna de agua) e na outra adptei um tubo pvc para chegar até ao fundo do aquario!

em 15 minutos limpo as 2 faces...com o outro sistema demorava pelo menos o dobro do tempo!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela dica Pedro!  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bom aspecto parabens, vou acompanhar o projecto

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Agora para ti como tens o aquario encastrado, deve ser muito dificil utilizar as blades assim!Dai a minha pergunta!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Agora para ti como tens o aquario encastrado, deve ser muito dificil utilizar as blades assim!Dai a minha pergunta!
> 
> Cumps


sim, para os vidros frontais é mais complicado só com um cabo muito comprido e com o iman...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mais novidades (pequeninas, mas ainda assim, ao fim de 6 anos, até colocar esferovite no fish room para mim é uma grande novidade... :yb624: 

Parte eletrica já avançada e cabos passados!
Falta só ligar as tomadas e colocar os interruptores botão na caixa.


Caixa onde estarão 10 botões correspondentes a 10 tomadas, todas com circuítos independentes! 2 dessas tomadas estarão em cima para a iluminação!


Pormenor de uma das 4 calhas técnicas que existem na parte de baixo do aquário para ligar equipamentos.


Suporte da calha com motor de estores.


Entretanto o João Alves Fez um video de uma das calhas (embora só com 7 leds XM-L) com informação interessante, nomeadamenteo facto do fet ter aquecido apenas até aos 50º e do dissipador não ter passado dos 20º. Claro que estamos a falar de poucos minutos, mas ainda assim parecem valores muito prometedores e aceitáveis...

Sendo que vamos colocar o driver também no dissipador pelo que não deverá haver problemas de temperaturas. vamos ver...



Obrigado João!  :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Temos que finalizar uma calha completa para vermos como ficamos em termos de temperatura.

Já decidis-te o ratio de led's?

Mas tá provado que os led's funcam a 3A!  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas.
> 
> Temos que finalizar uma calha completa para vermos como ficamos em termos de temperatura.
> 
> Já decidis-te o ratio de led's?
> 
> Mas tá provado que os led's funcam a 3A!


Éh páh, já (praticamente) decidi que devo precisar de mais royal blue, agora queria ver primeiro o efeito de uma calha completa com 10 XM-L e 5 blue e 5 Royal Blue, para ver quantos mais Royal Blue preciso.

A ver se terminamos pelo menos uma calha completa com os 20 leds e testamos no teu aquário. :yb665:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, traz os led's para tratarmos disso!  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Em cada pilar só vais colocar 2 tomadas?

Cumps

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Mas tá provado que os led's funcam a 3A!


Que brutalidade! 3 Amps!!! Fizeste um regulador de corrente controlável? Isso é muito interessante! O pot ajustável é de quantos ohms?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Em cada pilar só vais colocar 2 tomadas?
> 
> Cumps


Não!
Vou ter 4 no pilar central e 2 nos 3 outros pilares!
Vou ainda ter mais 2 acimado aquário na parede para a iluminação.

Isto tudo controlado de forma independente. Posso sempre juntar mais tomadas até ao limite das calhas técnicas mas tenho de as juntar a um outro circuito/tomada já existente (nada de muito grave também...)

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Que brutalidade! 3 Amps!!! Fizeste um regulador de corrente controlável? Isso é muito interessante! O pot ajustável é de quantos ohms?


Boas!

sim é controlavel e suporta pwm também. Só não fiz este video com o arduino pq tive um azar e queimei-o. Tou á espera de um novo, ou de reprogramar o meu velhinho deumilnove para acabar os testes em PWM. Mas já esteve a funcionar em pwm tb, só não concluí os testes.

Este driver fica independente do arduino, funciona com e sem ele, e adapta-se a qq led. Pelos calculos teóricos pode ir até 3.5A com a actual escolha de componentes.

Respondendo à tua pergunta, o pot é de 1Kohm.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Só te perguntei porque eu, sem contar com a iluminação estou a utilizar 20!!!!

Acho que é pouco o que tens!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Só te perguntei porque eu, sem contar com a iluminação estou a utilizar 20!!!!
> 
> Acho que é pouco o que tens!
> 
> Cumps


20?  :SbPoisson6: 
Puxa... :Admirado: 
Eu tinha pensado que 10 chegavam e sobravam... Então:

2x Retorno
3x Escumador (circulação)
1x Reator de calcio
2x Aquecedor
...

Mesmo com controladores, outros reatores, etc, como é que consegues ter 20 equipamentos ligados?

Se bem que mesmo que precise de 20 equipamentos, posso sempre adicionar mais tomadas, ou usar triplas, o que acontece é que tenho de as ter num dos 10 circuitos independentes existentes. E qual é a vantagem de ter circuitos independentes? A única que vejo é de poder ligar/desligar facilmente que também convenhamos que não passa de uma mariquice... :SbClown:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> 20? 
> Puxa...
> Eu tinha pensado que 10 chegavam e sobravam... Então:
> 
> 2x Retorno
> 3x Escumador (circulação)
> 1x Reator de calcio
> 2x Aquecedor
> ...
> ...


O meu exemplo (pode ser exagerado):
4x calhas de luz (cada uma tem uma ficha)
1x controlador de luzes
1x escumador
1x retorno
2x termostato
2x ventilações
1x vortech
1x controlador de nivel de água
2x bombas de filtros fluidizadores
1x bomba para filtro UV
e ainda mais uma bomba de circulação e um termostato no bidon com a água de reposição de das TPA's...

 :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim, esqueci-me da circulação!  :yb665: 

Mas mesmo assim acho que 10 circuitos independentes chegam e sobram. depois colocarm ais tomadas ou usar triplas é fácil... :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já que se fala novamente em leds, volto a este tema. Há uns post atrás pedi a vossa preciosa ajuda sobre qual a melhor distribuição para os leds e se bem me lembro a mioria foi favorável a uma distribuição em cluster contrapondo a uma distribuição uniforme.

Neste sentido, e porque é quase certo que vou precisar de mais azuis, fiz o seguinte boneco com base no desenho feito pelo Pedro Ferrer - Obrigado Pedro :SbOk: :



...e as respetivas distâncias:



Aquela calha do meio está assim porque já está furada e para não alterar fica como estava prevista.

Agora as minhas dúvidas:

1 - Esta distribuição é de 1:1:1, o que me vai obrigar a comprar mais 70 leds, que ainda é dispendioso... Queria primeiro ver a combinação 2:1:1, porque prevejo que os 70 xm-l sejam iluminação principal suficiente para este aquário e sendo assim, não sei até que ponto baixando a intensidade dos XM-L e aumentando a dos azuis, não ficarei com um aspeto mais azulado... A pergunta é: Será que não vou ter zonas mortas, mesmo sem lentes, não usando (para já pelo menos) 3 leds por cluster?

2 - Um pouco relacionado com a pergunta anterior: Será que estas distâncias não são demais?

3 - Qual a diferença real entre Blue e Royal blue? Pelo que li na net parece que o que realmente interessa são os royal blue porque os blue são um pouco como os cinza, verdes, vermelhos, etc servem só para completar, é assim? Neste sentido faria sentido apostar em mais royal blue e não tanto blue?


Obrigado!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo, na minha opinião essa distribuição é boa, mas vai provocar um elevado aquecimento num mesmo ponto devido a teres 3 leds muito juntos, o que se calhar para o dissipador que tens e visto ires usar XM-L no seu máximo poderá ser algo mau.

Quanto a questão dos azuis normais é realmente um complemento pois o azul normal existe na curva dos brancos em maior ou menor quantidade dependendo se estes são muito perto ou superior a 10000K, caso muito abaixo terás pouco azul do comprimento de onda dado pelos azuis normais.

Nos Royal Blue a vantagem é que tens um comprimento de onda muito mais acentuado perto dos 420nm (pico do verdadeiro actinico) que não vais conseguir com mais led nenhum a não ser um pouco nos UV, mas que poderá ser nocivo se meteres muitos destes pois em excesso pode queimar os corais, coisa que não acontece mesmo que tenhas demasiados RB e ainda que com os RB tens todas as fluorescências possíveis dos corais que mais nenhum outro tipo de led ou qualquer iluminação convencional consegue fazer.

Volto a salientar a minha opinião no que toca a comprimento de onda dos leds a utilizar, se usarmos brancos com uma boa curva esta tem todas as cores do espectro desde o amarelo, verde e vermelho e mais ou menos azul conforme a sua temperatura for superior aos 8000K pelo menos pois o pico do led branco vai ser mais alto no azul mais quanto maior for a sua temperatura de cor, logo todos os leds de uma só cor sem ser RB serão pequenos complementos, pois os leds de cor única têm lumens muito fracos quase a menos de 1/4 de um branco normal, já nem me refiro a um mais forte de ultima geração. Sendo assim na minha opinião não fazem qualquer sentido a não ser que se queiram ligar isoladamente para efeitos decorativos e pouco mais que isso.

Continuo a achar que a moda de leds vermelhos, verdes, etc. que alguns fabricantes estão a usar ao lançar as suas novas calhas é somente puro marketing para se puderem designar como sendo diferentes dos outros que já existem e assim o publico ir na onda e comprar os seus produtos e não baseado em nenhum facto ou teste cientifico mesmo, pois se não mesmo antes de haver leds já a malta comprava T5 vermelhas, verdes, etc. para pôr nos aquários pois estas sempre existiram como lâmpadas decorativas, mas mais uma vez é a minha opinião baseada nos meus testes e experiencia própria usando só leds brancos com boa curva e RB sem mais nada e tendo resultados óptimos.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Estou a gostar do rumo deste aquario, não vou dar palpites pois era ensinar a missa ao padre :yb624:  boa continuação

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boa!

 20 é mt fácil...e atenção que tenho a regua do profilux com 6 canais (onde tenho ligado a iluminação; 2 canais para 2 lumenarcs e outro para outro lumenarc, outro canal para as 2 réguas de leds actinicos; outro canal para o aquecimento onde tenho 3 aquecedores, outro canal para o arrefecimento, onde está ligado o chiller e a sua bomba e por fim o ultimo canal tem  a selenoide do CO2)

mas em relação as outras:

2x bombas circulação
2x reactor de calcio
1x para a cena pra fazer o circuito de terra ao aquario- não me recordo o nome!
1x iluminação dos mangues
1xreactor de carvao
1xreactor de kalk
1x bomba reposição
2x retorno (aquario principal e aquario cavalos)
2x escumador
3x profilux(profilux,regua de tomadas,módulo sms)
1x bombas doseadoras profilux
1x iluminação cavalos marinhos

depois tenho 2 reactores de phyto com iluminação e bombas de ar!

Afinal são 18....eh eh eh

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Pedro será que ter por exemplo o aquecimento num mesmo canal, não pode vir a te dar problemas, uma avaria nesse circuito te deixaria sem nenhum aquecimento, no entanto se tiveres o equipamento com a mesma função dividida por circuitos diferentes já seria difícil ficar com todo ele parado ao mesmo tempo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Já que se fala novamente em leds, volto a este tema. Há uns post atrás pedi a vossa preciosa ajuda sobre qual a melhor distribuição para os leds e se bem me lembro a mioria foi favorável a uma distribuição em cluster contrapondo a uma distribuição uniforme.
> 
> Neste sentido, e porque é quase certo que vou precisar de mais azuis, fiz o seguinte boneco com base no desenho feito pelo Pedro Ferrer - Obrigado Pedro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...e as respetivas distâncias:
> 
> 
> ...


Boas Hugo.

Respondendo à tua 1ª pergunta, acho que não. Mesmo que coloques lentes de 40 e poucos graus FWHM, o que significa perto dos 60º em abertura. Qt muito, terás que subir um pouco a calha, mas não acredito que seja necessário. Os clusters vão reduzir ainda mais essa hipotese.

Em relação à segunda, tb acho que não. Mas a verdade é que deves mesmo reduzir um pouco a distancia mas por outro motivo. Estás a chegar os led's muito perto das extremidades do dissipador, e nesse ponto vais desperdiçar luz contra os vidros laterais. Aliás, esta calha tua que tenho aqui, só tem 9 XM-L instalados e não tens espaço para o decimo! Acho que deverias reduzir o espaçamento entre led's/clusters para 15cm e assim, eliminas por completo a hipotese de exister buracos de iluminação e podes baixar mais a calha para a luz vencer a profundidade do teu aqua.

Quanto à tua terceira pergunta, sim é verdade, são um complemento. Mas da mesma forma que é importante o blue nas iluminarias T5, tb é nos Led's. O objectivo é um espectro o mais linear possivel nos comprimentos de onda fotossinteticos, e se bem me lembro, os blue incidem nesses cumprimentos de onda. Os XM-L têm o pico de azul nos 445nm, os RB XP-E nos 455nm e os blue XP-E nos 470nm. Neste caso, o led que se torna redundante é o RB e não o Blue. Ainda sobre o blue, como sabes a minha calha são 3 lampadas brancas, 3 blue, 1 purple, 1 actinica. Posso te garantir que até ter esta iluminação, nunca tive o meu lobophyton e o meu sarcophyton tão bonitos e tão abertos como têm estado desde que instalei a iluminação. O lobophyton, mete mesmo os polipos mais pequeninos na base de fora, coisa que nunca tinha visto acontecer até esta iluminação, nem mesmo com as HQI. A grande diferênça, é as lampadas azuis e a purple! As restantes sempre tive!

Se olhares para os graficos de espectro do XM-L e dos Rb + Blue lado a lado, vais vir que ficas com o azul quase preenchido até aos 500nm.

Claro que aqui estamos a falar dos cree, se formos ver outros led's, pode ser completamente diferente. O Baltasar fala em 420nm, isto deduzo que seja os led's dele, os prolight. Se calhar, começa a não ser descabido misturar marcas de led's em busca da melhor combinação espectro/côr. Eu vi o aqua dele, e os RB realçam as cores ao nivel de uma actinica! 

Embora os RB tenham o pico praticamente igual aos XM-L, não quer dizer que não façam falta. Os XM-L, estão a dar-te qt muito 25% da potência deles nesse comprimento de onda. Os XM-L debitam 910lm, mas para o espectro todo dele. A fatia do RB é pequena embora seja um pico de 100%. Dado a importancia desta cor na fotossintese, acho que é de valor reforçar! Os RB têm a potência toda nesse comprimento de onda!

Isto para te dizer, que pelo menos em cree, eu continuo a apostar em 1x1x1 e não ponho de lado a hipotese dos vermelhos embora que em menos quantidade claro! Os XM-L, nos 650nm já estão mt fraquinhos! Eu apostei na purple, e acho que a combinação com o resto funciona.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Alfredo:
Em caso de avaria do canal da temperatura poderia receber um sms quando a temperatura baixar de 23ºC!o mesmo para ph, redox...etc

PAra ter os aquecedores distribuidos por outors canais teria de adquirir outra régua de 4 ou 6 tomadas da profilux....o que ainda é un pouco dispendioso!

cumps

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo,

Dentro de umas semanitas poderás vir cá ver uma calha com uma combinação muito semelhante. Eu noto diferença visual dos RB para os B.

Como sabes tenho também T5 para poder compensar algum déficit espectral por isso tenho nais margem para erro.

Resta dizer que nunca vi um RB como o dos Prolight do Balta. É outro mundo. O RB da Cree parou um bocadinho no tempo. 

Tenho previsto lá mais para a frente fazer um upgrade para ficar com mais azul e seguramente que irei fazer como diz o João e misturar os Prolight RB com os CREE.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pelas contribuições :Pracima: 

A questão é que reduzindo o espaçamento dos cluster obriga-me a ter ainda mais leds e daqui a pouco tenho tantos watts como com T5...
Se ficar assim (e já tenho de gastar mais umas centenas de euros em leds azuis), fico com:

70 XM-L a 2.5A/ 3A
140 XP-E a 1A

Quanto é que isto gasta nestas amperagens?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo uma das regras de ouro no design de calhas LED também é por vezes ter mais leds de forma a ter um melhor preenchimento da área a iluminar mas não os ter a trabalhar no seu máximo, assim no total o circuito fica mais eficaz em consumo, pois aquecem menos, logo maior duração do seu tempo de vida. Claro sai um investimento inicial mais caro devido à maior quantidade de leds, mas penso que em médio prazo é recuperável facilmente.

----------


## João Seguro

Joao Alves falavas dos purple e vermelhos, podes dizer a referência?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo

Por aquilo que me apercebo, pode ser um erro quereres ter um tipo de iluminação única.
Por aquilo que também me apercebo, se tentares arranjar uma solução modular, evitas de agora estar preocupado com uma solução definitiva.
Por que igualmente me apercebo, os RB da Prolight são muito bons.
Já tive a oportunidade de os ver in-loco por amabilidade do Baltasar. Fluorescências espectaculares!

Porque não arranjas um aquário pequeno (30L) e fazes um teste com uma pequena calha.

A minha calha tem 2:1 (XM-L @2.5A:XR-E @700mA)
Se *arranjares* uma pequena calha (dissipador+leds) com 8 RB, pudemos visualizar no meu aquário, visto que o teste demonstraria uma calha com a config de 2:1:1. (16:8:8)

Fica a dica.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu tenho 22 XM-L @ 2000mA para 8 B e 8 RB @ 700mA. O rácio é desiquilibrado porque também tenho um par de T5 azuis.

Agora por via do pwm, penso que consigo simular a tua configuração Hugo.

Ora o meu rácio de leds é à volta de 3:1:1 mas partindo do princípio que vais ter os XM-L a 2500mA e considerando a função que relaciona intensidade e luz como linear, chego a um pwm nos XM-L à volta de 45% para simular a tua relação entre os brancos e os azuis.

De memória digo-te já que a esses níveis tenho o azul mais ou menos onde pretendes mas podes sempre vir verificar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia Hugo
> 
> Por aquilo que me apercebo, pode ser um erro quereres ter um tipo de iluminação única.
> Por aquilo que também me apercebo, se tentares arranjar uma solução modular, evitas de agora estar preocupado com uma solução definitiva.
> Por que igualmente me apercebo, os RB da Prolight são muito bons.
> Já tive a oportunidade de os ver in-loco por amabilidade do Baltasar. Fluorescências espectaculares!
> 
> Porque não arranjas um aquário pequeno (30L) e fazes um teste com uma pequena calha.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Pedro!

Eu calha e leds arranjo, o problema é a largura do teu aquário... os meus dissipadores têm 180cm...

O principal problema é que daqui a pouco estou com 750W de leds e isso era o que iria ter com HQI (no início...).
Parece-me manifestamente um exagero!

O que já me lembrei é que posso baixar a intensidade dos XM-L e assim conseguir um aspecto mais blue, porque acho que 70 XM-L vão ser luz mais que suficiente para este aquário...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Joao Alves falavas dos purple e vermelhos, podes dizer a referência?


Boas João.

Os vermelhos, são os XP-E da cree.

Purple, referia-me ás T5. Led's purple são raros e os que há são mt caros. Já encontrei uma vez, é uma questão d eprocurar outra vez. Mas o efeito purple, não é mais que a mistura de vermelho com azul, ao introduzires vermelhos, tás a fazer o mesmo espectro ou pelo menos parecido das lampadas purple.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu tenho 22 XM-L @ 2000mA para 8 B e 8 RB @ 700mA. O rácio é desiquilibrado porque também tenho um par de T5 azuis.
> 
> Agora por via do pwm, penso que consigo simular a tua configuração Hugo.
> 
> Ora o meu rácio de leds é à volta de 3:1:1 mas partindo do princípio que vais ter os XM-L a 2500mA e considerando a função que relaciona intensidade e luz como linear, chego a um pwm nos XM-L à volta de 45% para simular a tua relação entre os brancos e os azuis.
> 
> De memória digo-te já que a esses níveis tenho o azul mais ou menos onde pretendes mas podes sempre vir verificar.


Ora... Escreveste antes de mim  :Smile: 
É um pouco por aqui!

Senão vejamos. Se eu sei ver as coisas (e as vezes não sei porque não pesco nada de electricidade) os XP-E a 1000mA debitam cerca de 3.5V, o que dá +/- 3,5W por led, correcto?

Se eu meter 140 Leds, para fazer o tal rácio de 1:1:1, só em azuis vou consumir 490W em pico. 490W? Só em azuis?
Com T5 faço o serviço por menos de metade para este aquário e não tenho dúvidas que vou ter o azul que pretendo... Esta é a questão!

Eu tenho mesmo de testar uma calha das minhas (180cm) com a relação 2:1:1 para ver que luz dá e depois brincar com o PWM até ter o azul que pretendo e depois tentar imaginar aquilo x7 calhas...

O problema é mesmo a questão da distribuição dos leds. Será que dá para testar os leds"colados" ao dissipador (de alguma forma?!?!?!?!) sem ter de fazer furos? Assim não corria o risco de "estragar" outra calha se depois decidisse meter cluster... :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

750W em Leds...um pouco exagerado, não?

mais um pouco e tens uma calha de 10x 80W de T5!

cumps

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Obrigado pelas contribuições
> 
> A questão é que reduzindo o espaçamento dos cluster obriga-me a ter ainda mais leds e daqui a pouco tenho tantos watts como com T5...
> Se ficar assim (e já tenho de gastar mais umas centenas de euros em leds azuis), fico com:
> 
> 70 XM-L a 2.5A/ 3A
> 140 XP-E a 1A
> 
> Quanto é que isto gasta nestas amperagens?


Não Hugo, não obriga.

Vais mesmo ter que reduzir para colocar os já previstos 10 XM-L por dissipador.

Como falámos, esperimentamos montar este dissipdor como planeas-te no inicio, 10 +5 +5, e  vê-se o resultado!  :Wink: 

Qt a consumos, posso te dizer que os teu 7 XM-L a 3A estavam a consumir 78.5W, isto medido mesmo com o aparelho que tenho. Pelos calculos teóricos seguindo o datasheet, a 3A, deveria dar :

3.33V x 3A = 9.99W

Eu medi um pouco mais.

78.5/7= 11.21W

Obviamente que aqui estão tb as perdas no driver!! E não sei se estava 100% optimizado em termos de tensão na fonte para ter o minimo possivel no driver para manter regulação. Mas isto posso abordar mais logo.

os XPE:

3.5Vx1A=3.5W

XM-L a 3A total:

11.21W x 70 = 785W

os xpe:

3.5W x 140= 490W

Estamos aqui a assumir que vais precisar de estar mesmo no máximo.

Agora, uma pergunta, se fosses para iluminação normal quanto precisarias para:

T5?
HQI?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm, não estou a ver a grandeza do aquario em si, mas será preciso assim tanto? 
Temos de ver o mais importante que é quantos lumens vão dar cada watt dos leds usados e se calhar não pensar que se tem de ter X watts em leds.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

O aquario tem as mesmas medidas do meu, exceto a altura que é 65cm, o meu tem mais 20 cm!

Para uma prefundidade de 60 cm uteis, até 3 lumenarcs de 250W + 2 actinicas de 80W faziam o serviço!

Mesmo colocando 3x400W em lumenarcs e 2 actinicas de 80W ficaria por essa potÊncia!

Não são leds a mais? 

eu tenho 2 calhas com 16 Leds azuis cada e preenchem o aqurio perfeitamente!!!!

Na minha opiniao colocar 1:1 em leds brancos/ azuis, é exagerado e vais ficar com o aquario azul demais!

Eu colocava 2:1!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois não pode ser... 1200W é um abuso! isso é o mesmo que 3 HQI de 400! Não pode ser!!!

Eu vou é ter de diminuir a intensidade dos XM-L até ter o azul que quero e pronto, senão daqui a pouco os leds não me servem para poupar nada!
Ou em alternativa não ligo os XM-L todos...

Os XM-L a 1500mA dão 3.1V, o que daria para os 70 leds, 325W, que já é mais simpático...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo, faz as contas por alto em lumens é mais simples, partindo do principio se fosses usar T5 quantas precisarias e que lumens ias ter +/-, depois vês quantos leds irás precisar para ter mais ou os mesmos.

Depois de teres o numero de leds fazes então a distribuição deles na calha de forma a que te preencha o mais possível a zona a iluminar.

Atenção que como não vais usar lentes deverás a meu ver carregar um pouco mais nos lumens para compensar a possível falha na penetração da coluna de agua.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Exacto, o mais provavel é teres mt manobra para baixar a potência. Se o puderes fazer, vais ganhar e mt.

Ganhas em eficiência, e ganhas em consumo.

O numero de led's garante-te a distribuição homogénea de luz.

Além de que, não te esqueças, que se aplicares alguma especie de ciclo do sol, não vais ter o máximo de consumo sempre! Se fizeres o real (sinusoidal), o consumo do dia é metade do pico!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Hugo...
já viste o meu aquário... e o que te posso dizer é que não tenho leds Blue. Apenas amarelos, brancos e RB. Tens a certeza que queres misturar os Blue na equação? Não poderias poupar nesse sentido? Até ver, aqui em casa não tem feito falta na coloração e crescimento dos corais...

Sei que gostas bastante de tons azuis no aquário, o melhor é testares bem isso como o Pedro Ferrer disse (em outro aquário) antes de gastares mais dinheiro em leds... 

O meu é pequeno, se quiseres usá-lo para testes estás á vontade  :Pracima: .

----------


## João Seguro

1º mesmo que não poupes em W/€ vais poupar significativamente nas lampadas em 10 anos. 
2º não me parece que tenhas que ter os XM-L a 100% mas isso é mesmo testares. Tudo dependerá de onde vás colocar a rocha também... Se a espalhas se a juntas em ilhas no meio do aquário... Ai podes concentrar mais leds ou não (diminuindo a potência deles).

espero não ter sido muito confuso o.O

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem, ontem deitei-me às 2 e tal da manhã a andar na net (maioritariamente ReefCentral) a investigar aquários de referência com leds para ver a quatidade e a conclusão a que cheguei é a de que realmente 70XM-L para o meu aquário são bem mais que suficientes...

Vi alguns tópicos de aquários com leds já há alguma tempo e todos em comparação têm menos brancos que eu e a marioria é com XP-G. Alguns têm mais azuis, é certo, mas lá está usam para os brancos XP-G e eu tenho XM-L. A que amperagem um XM-L é igual a XP-G? 1000mA? Não vou comprar mais leds, pelo menos para já!

Outra coisa que reparei é que (praticamente) ninguém usa cluster e às vezes até fazem uma distribuição não uniforme das cores dos leds embora a distribuição de leds seja uniforme. :Admirado: 


Ao ler tanto post outra coisa que notei e lembro-me de no meu primeiro reef notar precisamente o mesmo (na altura com T5) é que muita gente faz um varrimento inicial junto ao vidro de leds azuis. Lembro-me de neste reef que tive (120cm de comprido apenas) ter colocado as actínicas à frente, porque "mascarava" muito melhor a cor azul que tanto gosto. A pergunta é se não fará sentido nesta dinâmica, fazer o mesmo com os leds. Algo deste género:



Reparem que, para manter os mesmos leds, o que fiz foi retirar os RB que dão mais azul, do meio e colocá-los junto do vidro!

Faz sentido?




Entretanto a parte elétrica está praticamente terminada!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Hugo

Se vais por uma montagem tipo 'Linear' e não 'Cluster', tentaria fazer a montagem dos leds tipo 'Pé de galinha', ou seja, um dissipador iria alternar com o outro.

http://gartic.uol.com.br/the21/desenho-jogo/1276486197

Quanto ao azul nas extremidades (parte frontal e posterior) do aquário faz todo o sentido, até porque a luz branca terá um maior espectro de maior interesse para os corais.

Quanto à parte eléctrica, espero este fim de semana conseguir colocar noutro tópico um outro tipo de solução.  :Smile: 
Fica atento.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Entretanto outro tema pelo meios dos leds  :Smile: 


*Apogon Parvulus*


Consegue-se encontrar disto cá pelo burgo? Se sim preços aproximados?

Há relatos de manutenção? 
 :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Entretanto outro tema pelo meios dos leds 
> 
> 
> *Apogon Parvulus*
> 
> Consegue-se encontrar disto cá pelo burgo? Se sim preços aproximados?
> 
> Há relatos de manutenção?


Muito interessantes esses besugos. Mas se querias neons porque não ficas pela água doce???

Estou só a provocar-te, lol!

A melhor forma da saberes se há disso é falar com um lojista que trabalhe com aquela empresa inglesa das 3 letras. Se eles não tiverem, é porque deve ser muito difícil.

Quanto aos leds, acho que faz todo o sentido mascarar o branco com uma cortina azul.

Relativamente a equivalências dos XM-L com XP-G chego a 1250mA de XM-L a dar o mesmo que 1500mA de XP-G, considerando os bins melhores. Os XM-L são apenas ligeiramente mais eficientes vs corrente mas no que toca a watts consumidos (trabalham para aí duas décimas de Volt abaixo), fiabilidade e gestão de temperatura são francamente superiores a ponto de poderem ser puxados ao dobro da corrente.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já há algum tempo que não dizia nada (porque não havia muito para dizer...) mas entretanto a a casa está a evoluir a um ritmo decente e está cada vez mais próximo o setup do aquário!

Entretanto venho com outra dúvida:

Parece que (agora) é comum colocar-se primeiro a rocha e só depois a areia (sempre fiz ao contrário) o que até fará algum sentido, a minha questão é se será melhor colocar eggcrate por baixo das rochas ou se é melhor colocar as rochas diretas no vidro!

O eggcrate não compacta a areia, mesmo para quem não irá ter DSB?

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Olá Hugo, vou emitir a minha opinião que vale o que vale, na natureza a eggcrate não está presente por baixo dos recifes, depois acho que qualquer ser vivo que utilize a areia como refugio vai ter dificuldade em abrigar-se, com o revolver das areias por parte das bombas ou de um qualquer peixe vai se ver os quadradinhos, quanto ao assentar das rochas directamente no vidro se poderes coloca um pouco de cola para corais, não foi o que eu fiz e estou arrependido, espero que o meu comentário sirva para alguns coisa e não para criar polemica com ninguém. :yb665:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Areia...
e depois a rocha! lol  :Pracima: 
Para quando a água? Depois avisa...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Hugo,

Eu quando montei o meu aquário e com a intenção de facilitar a circulação da água e evitar pontos mortos mandei fazer várias estruturas em acrílico grosso, tipo pente com os dentes para cima, com um espaçamento entre dentes de cerca de 8 cm e com de 6 cm de altura; a maior parte da rocha está assente nesses dentes e como tenho apenas 2 cm de areia, a água circula e o lixo não se acumula.

Penso que poderá ser uma alternativa à rocha em cima do vidro, ou em cima da areia.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Aquário altos em que a rocha tem de estar bem firme é porventura mais fácil entrares lá dentro e ir dispondo a rocha uma a uma. Aquários muito altos deves utilizar epoxy para colar as rochas ou outros meios de fixação (abraçadeiras plásticas ou PVC).

Não é tão prático fazê-lo com a areia, pode dar uma falsa sensação de segurança estruturante. A rocha deve também estar bem posicionada em relação ao fundo, mesmo que este esteja protegido por PVC, acrílico ou egg-crate.. Atenção que as correntes podem varrer a areia e deixar estes materiais à vista, portanto o ideal se o objectivo dos mesmo é a segurança do vidro de fundo no caso de se utilizar rocha base muito pesada e dura, é utilizar uma placa de acrílico branco directamente assente no fundo.

Quando é que temos novas fotos do projecto?

abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

E Fotos Hugo ?? 
o pessoal quer é ver fotos disso a bombar ..

abraço ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já não falta tudo...
O próximo mês de Junho pode  trazer novidades! ESPEEEEEEEEERO!!!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já não falta tudo...
> O próximo mês de Junho pode  trazer novidades! ESPEEEEEEEEERO!!!


Depois de tanto aguardar, quando tiveres isso pronto, vais sentir stress pós traumático!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

lol nao duvido  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, brevemente irei começar (na realidade já começou... :Coradoeolhos: ) a sério a montar as estruturas de rocha para o aquário.
Não terei peças soltas!!!

Estou a pensar fazer 3 torres ao estilo do aquário do Chingchai!
Devo precisar de comprar rocha, mas fiquei com a que tinha do aquário anterior!

Acontece que essa rocha estará certamente cheia de pó e morta desde há uns 5 anos atrás, pelo que a tenho de lavar/limpar!

Qual a melhor forma?

Água de Osmose?
Água salgada?

Ou não tem stress se lavar mesmo com água da torneira?

----------


## João Seguro

Penso que poderás lavar bem com a água da torneira (gastas certamente muita água) e depois passas por água salgada para limpar o cloro e porcarias...

Deixas secar e siga lá para dentro

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ou então passo com água de osmose...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ena Ena, já começou!  :Wink: 

Venha esse aqua!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Ena Ena, já começou! 
> 
> Venha esse aqua!


+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! :Palmas: 

Olha, eu com a minha rocha deixei de molho em água doce depois de levar uma escovada mas a minha vem duma catástrofe. Está a curar há 6 meses em água salgada...

No teu caso lavava com torneirex, dava uma escovadela no processo e deixava de molho em água de osmose. Depois ia tirando e montando a tal estrutura do aquascaping especial de corrida. 

Já agora, vais meter areia corrente? andavas com essa dúvida uns posts lá para trás...

E como vamos de calha de leds?????

Vais encher e manter na escuridão nos primeiros tempos?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois era a ideia que eu tinha! Lavar com água da torneira não pode fazer assim tanto mal... É o que vou fazer!

Mas achas mesmo necessário "deixar de molho" em água de osmose?
Não bastará simplesmente lavar com água de osmose depois de lavar com água da torneira?


Quanto à areia, o que eu tinha em mente era não usar areia de todo, mas como o aquário tem travas em baixo vou ter de usar. Mas só mesmo para tapar as travas! Tenho lá areia que também guardei, mas essa já me parece mais perigoso lavar e reutilizar... porque aquilo deve estar tudo morto lá por dentro!

É da maneira que uso finalmente sugar size que é a que mais gosto!


Quanto aos Leds não tem avançado grande coisa, mas brevemente voltarei à carga! :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

O que eu fiz quando lavei a minha foi: meti-a num recipiente e pus uma mangueira a correr água lá para dentro e fui mexendo e remexendo até a água estar limpinha. Depois deixei secar e foi logo lá para dentro. Não vi problema algum. Se lavares depois com água de osmose ou mesmo água do mar penso que fica um espetáculo xD

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Hugo,

Gostei da tua teoria de construir uma casa a volta do aquario :Pracima: .
Força com a construção da calha e com o resto do aquario.

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, este fim de semana houve desenvolvimentos. Desta feita no aquascape!!!

Usei a espuma da Fauna Marin própria para o efeito e disto:

C1C0B6DC-AF6C-4B55-84AC-01D555D740A7-1341147351.jpg

Cheguei a isto:

659C59FD-0719-43D2-8D8F-9B325D46AACF-1341147295.jpg

Agora algumas fotos do processo aqui


Não desgostei do resultado!
A ideia é que o pilar saia mesmo fora de água para que quando vemos o aquário não se veja o final do "pilar". Vamos a ver como corre!!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Vamos lá avançar com isso!

Achas que essa espuma aguenta com pedras grandes?

É só para utilizar a seco, certo?Quanto tempo leva a solidicar?

Onde se pode adquirir?

Cumpos e força nisso!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Vamos lá avançar com isso!
> 
> Achas que essa espuma aguenta com pedras grandes?
> 
> É só para utilizar a seco, certo?Quanto tempo leva a solidicar?
> 
> Onde se pode adquirir?
> ...


Aguenta Pedro! Na boa!!! Ela fica dura como pedra quando seca!

De qualquer forma todas as pedras focam agarradas à estrutura de egg crate com abraçadeiras de nylon. :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ficou com bom aspecto!! força nisso!  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e é só pra usar a seco?Demora muito a secar?

onde se pode comprar?

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Esqueci-me de responder a tudo, Pedro!!!

Esta espuma é a da Fauna Marin Reef Scape. Há outras para o mesmo efeito!
Isto não é mais que espuma de poliuretano, só que com proteção UV.

É cara, mas trabalha-se bem!
Só a consegui arranjar no Youtube a preços minimamente decentes... ainda assim puxadotes e gastei uma lata para fazer este pilar!

A próxima estrutura será feita de forma idêntica mas com a base a ser em tubo pvc e bem mais aberta tipo árvore!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

No ebay querias tu dizer.....e nºao se pode utilizar dentro de agua?

Demora muito a secar depois de aplicada?

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

No ebay, claro!!! :yb624: 

Pode-se usar dentro de água, claro! É própria para isso mesmo!
A única diferença desta espuma para aquela amarela da construção é mesmo esta suportar UV, enquanto que a outra não suporta e começa a desfazer-se com o tempo e a luz direta!
Outra solução para este sistema é usar dessa amarela de construção e depois "selar" com resina. Resolve o problema dos UV!

Como eu fiz isto foi colocar a espuma, esperar cerca de 5 minutos e depois colocar pequenos pedaços de pedra ou areão de coral esmagado para "esconder" o petro da espuma!

Esta espuma não espande tanto como a de construção, mas ainda assim espande alguma coisa!

Vou ter de comprar mais pelo que vou ver se arranjo um preço decente para isto! :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, este FDS avancei mais um pouquinho com o aquário!
2ª calha furada (ainda faltam 5... :Icon Cry: ) e aquário praticamente preparado para receber água. Falta só mesmo terminar a moldura de fora e já vai para o local definitivo para encher e ver se tem fugas...

A foto da praxe:
*Frente*


*Lateral*

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Fogo, o aqua é um monstro!!!  :tutasla: 

Força nisso, qd vamos à àgua?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Artur França

Bom dia,
Tenho acompanhado esse projeto desde o inicio e estou
Ansioso para saber como esta no presente momento
Parabéns e muito sucesso.
Cumprimentos
Artur

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Hugo, bom dia!
Conseguiu fazer a sonda de salinidade para trabalhar com seu arduino?
Fiz uma conforme o vídeo que postou mas, está dando leituras muito ruins.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Confesso que não!
ainda não cheguei a esse ponto do projeto! :yb663:

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Boas Hugo!!!
Para quando novidades do teu aquario?
Gostava de ver como ficou depois de montado,isto claro se ja tiver montado!!!
Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já está montado, sim! Desde final de Agosto +/-!

Está a ciclar e o primeiro peixe está na quarentena e entra na próxima 3ª-feira!  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Para não andar a atualizar o tópico em vários sítios poderão consultar a evolução dests projeto aqui: http://www.recife.pt/viewtopic.php?f...6&p=7512#p7512

Claro está que qualquer dúvida, sugestão, esclarecimento, etc que aqui colocarem eu responderei aqui.
A atualização de fotos e evolução é que me parece melhor para todos que seja feita apenas num único local!

Obrigado!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Hugo,seria muito pedir-te para voltares a compartilhar o teu magnifico progecto por aqui...va-lá nao custa nada.

----------

